# Tour de France 2019 **SPOILERS**



## rich p (16 Jun 2019)

I thought it was about time we started to speculate wildly about the Grand Boucle Shame that FroomeDawg won't be there but plenty of others in a seemingly open race.
Quintana, a busted flush?
Dumoulin, a flushing toilet? 
Bernal or Thomas for Ineos
Pinot a better French hope than Bardet?
Fuglsang going well... his name means birdsong you know... CK...
Kruisjwik? Is he a runner?
Can Mas quickstep up to the plate?
And others?


----------



## brommers (16 Jun 2019)

Buchmann and A. Yates


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jun 2019)

Yes I know I'm biased but I can't see passed Thomas or Bernal.
Dumoulin has pulled out of the Dauphine to get fit for the Tour,I hope !
I like Bardet but can't see him winning,a podium at very best.
Same for Pinot I just don't see three weeks in him.
Quintanna,Porte,don't see it happening.
Fulsgang,why not he seems on form.
Mas,Kruiswijk,maybe.
I'd like to think Hugh Carthy would be up there or is that wishfull thinking ?.
Finally I think Sagan will be back to form but can Golden boy VanAert take green from him ? That's going to be a interesting battle..


----------



## mjr (16 Jun 2019)

VanAert and Groenewegen leading each other out may be a fearsome sight.

No idea on GC. Yates to be conservative for two weeks, then try everything. Thomas will probably try to be Froome as much as he can, riding the Sky train with a few opportunistic attacks. Bernal and especially Poels will be sacrificed for him, repeatedly, much to everyone's annoyance. I fear Dumoulin's injury will mean his fitness will fail him. Mas is probably the darkest horse to me, but he's got a team with other goals.

Other than that, I fear the great French hopes will collapse under the weight of national expectations but I hope they don't because it would be great for the ambiance!


----------



## nagden (16 Jun 2019)

I like the look of Alaphillipe, he would be my dark horse. He is very talented but seems to have played down his chances. Other than that someone from Ineos hopefully Thomas.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jun 2019)

For Green ... Will Sagan get it together and find some form?

Are either of the van twins (Aert and der Poel) riding?


----------



## Slick (16 Jun 2019)

Thomas has got to be favourite now although I wouldn't like to put money on it as there does seem to be a few riders now who will think this could be their time.


----------



## brommers (16 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Are either of the van twins (Aert and der Poel) riding?



WVA is.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jun 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1140960819154497536?s=19

I hope he is riding,fancied him for at least a podium place.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Jun 2019)

I'm really unsure who's going to win this. Dumoulin has to be there or thereabouts but how will his condition be? Quintana...who knows? Can he actually fulfil his potential? I suspect not. Landa and Nibali will be knackered. Pinot can climb but can't TT. After that there's Yates, Porte..hmmm, no

So that leaves Thomas and Bernal. 

I've got a feeling it'll be a duke out between Thomas, Dumoulin and Bernal. I'd go with Bernal if Ineos don't require him to babysit


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I'm really unsure who's going to win this. Dumoulin has to be there or thereabouts but how will his condition be? Quintana...who knows? Can he actually fulfil his potential? I suspect not. Landa and Nibali will be knackered. Pinot can climb but can't TT. After that there's Yates, Porte..hmmm, no
> 
> So that leaves Thomas and Bernal.
> 
> I've got a feeling it'll be a duke out between Thomas, Dumoulin and Bernal. I'd go with Bernal if Ineos don't require him to babysit


Fuglsang ? I don't think he'll win but Astana have been strong and after his win at Dauphine he should be up there.Id still go with Thomas and if not Bernal.Pending his latest off !
Edited...Nibali won't be knackered,he'll be up there.


----------



## Dave Davenport (18 Jun 2019)

I've just been signed up by Team Ineos, Dave B said I was as good at crashing as the rest of the bunch he's got working for him and I'll do it for a lot less money.


----------



## Slick (18 Jun 2019)

Dave Davenport said:


> I've just been signed up by Team Ineos, Dave B said I was as good at crashing as the rest of the bunch he's got working for him and I'll do it for a lot less money.
> View attachment 471444


Nah, I won't believe it until you tweet your first picture from your hospital bed.


----------



## roadrash (18 Jun 2019)

from ineos website regarding Thomas crash earlier today..
..
Geraint Thomas has escaped relatively unscathed following today’s crash at the Tour de Suisse.

Thomas was taken straight to hospital having suffered abrasions on his shoulder and a cut above his right eye in the wake of the crash, but thankfully the 33 year old has not sustained any further injuries.

Speaking to *TeamINEOS.com*, the reigning Tour de France champion explained how the incident occurred, commenting: “There was a lip in the road that came out of nowhere. An Astana rider hit the lip and crashed and I had nowhere to go. I landed on my shoulder and my face and there was quite a bit of blood. You’ve always got to be cautious with a head injury, and whilst I was keen to carry on, the doctors made the right decision to pull me out of the race.”

Thomas’ involvement in the Tour de France isn’t likely to be affected by today’s crash and he is already looking forward to being on the start line in Brussels on July 6th, adding: “Clearly it’s frustrating and a small setback for my Tour de France preparations, but there’s still plenty of time before we start in Brussels in a few weeks’ time. We will recalibrate and I’m sure my coach Tim (Kerrison) will have a plan in place to ensure I’m ready for July 6th.”


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> from ineos website regarding Thomas crash earlier today..
> ..
> Geraint Thomas has escaped relatively unscathed following today’s crash at the Tour de Suisse.
> 
> ...


It didn't look like a lip in the road, more like a narrow sunken drainage channel (think tyre-width single tram line) between pavement and carriageway. He'll be feeling half gutted, half guttered right now.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2019)

Thomas was pretty lucky to get away with that, but it isn't ideal preparation for the TdF to be missing the rest of the TdS, and presumably be pretty sore for the next week or so.


----------



## roadrash (20 Jun 2019)

dumpmoulin will not be riding tour de france..
..
View: https://twitter.com/robhatchtv/status/1141732221772079104


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jun 2019)

One step closer to a French winner....nah ! 
Gutted Dumoulins out though as well as Froome.The racing so far this season for some reason has been pretty hard to get excited about.Hopefully the Tour will be a bit more open ?


----------



## Crackle (20 Jun 2019)

No great surprise after him deciding to miss the training camp, which leaves the winner a bit eeny meeni miny mo. No one looks great, Bernal looked good today, I'm not bothered who wins so long as the racing is exciting and so far it's been shite.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jun 2019)

Can't see past Ineos with Thomas and Bernal to be honest.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Jun 2019)

Thibot probably regretting not spending the whole winter in the wind tunnel improving his TT position

The way it's worked out, this year was his chance


----------



## yello (20 Jun 2019)

I'm looking forward to it more this year than I have for yonks. There's a few that'll fancy their chances so hopefully we're in for a more open and attacking competition.


----------



## gavroche (20 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Thibot probably regretting not spending the whole winter in the wind tunnel improving his TT position
> 
> The way it's worked out, this year was his chance


There is only one individual TT this year and only 27 kms long so not too bad for Pinot I think. If he can get enough time in the mountains, he should be ok.


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Jun 2019)

For the first time in a couple of years I'm starting to think Quintana might actually do something


----------



## Milzy (20 Jun 2019)

Jakob Fuglsang Will win the TDF. You can put your house on it.


----------



## gavroche (20 Jun 2019)

themosquitoking said:


> For the first time in a couple of years I'm starting to think Quintana might actually do something


I don't think he will, he just doesn't have a racing brain. He attacks too early in mountains and runs out of steam. He doesn't plan ahead enough like great champions do.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2019)

Alaphillipe?


----------



## brommers (21 Jun 2019)

I think Alaphilippe more likely to be going for another jersey, possibly the green, along with the likes of Sagan, GVA, WVA, Matthews and maybe any sprinter that manages to get to Paris.


----------



## yello (21 Jun 2019)

Alaphilippe is a local (ish) lad. Local media already cream themselves when he does well so him winning the TdF (any jersey) would be cause for regional euphoria! Not much happens around here... sporting wise, only the Bourges women's basketball team seem to make the headlines with any regularity.


----------



## roadrash (21 Jun 2019)

I err, yeah , wonder yeah err if yates could be err yeaah on for a podium err yeah spot


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jun 2019)

brommers said:


> I think Alaphilippe more likely to be going for another jersey, possibly the green, along with the likes of Sagan, GVA, WVA, Matthews and maybe any sprinter that manages to get to Paris.


Well, Alaphilippe won the mountains jersey last year.

So green this year then yellow when he gets into the end of his career? Maybe that's his secret plan. 

What's the course like for green? Are there lots of points in puncheur only locations? Or is it more weighted towards the pure sprinters?


----------



## KneesUp (21 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> I err, yeah , wonder yeah err if yates could be err yeaah on for a podium err yeah spot


For sure he’ll be err super motivated? You know I think he’ll give it his best shot and err see where that gets him. For sure.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well, Alaphilippe won the mountains jersey last year.
> 
> So green this year then yellow when he gets into the end of his career? Maybe that's his secret plan.
> 
> What's the course like for green? Are there lots of points in puncheur only locations? Or is it more weighted towards the pure sprinters?


He has some serious competition for green with Sagan and Van Aert.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> He has some serious competition for green with Sagan and Van Aert.


Indeed. In fact it was @brommers who suggested he might be going for green. I just got a bit carried away with the idea and cooked up a rather ambitious masterplan for him to be the first rider since Merckx to win all 3 jerseys. (I didn't check that fact. If it's wrong I don't care).

He might just be happy treating some selected stages as one day races (which we know he can win) and maybe looking to retain the mountains jersey.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Indeed. In fact it was @brommers who suggested he might be going for green. I just got a bit carried away with the idea and cooked up a rather ambitious masterplan for him to be the first rider since Merckx to win all 3 jerseys. (I didn't check that fact. If it's wrong I don't care).
> 
> He might just be happy treating some selected stages as one day races (which we know he can win) and maybe looking to retain the mountains jersey.


Wasn't having a go at you ! Lol I don't care what he goes for.Although I'd think your second paragraph could be nearer the mark.Stage wins and mountains jersey.


----------



## dragon72 (21 Jun 2019)

Matthews getting in his excuses early today saying he's has been training to support Dumoulin in the TTT and mountains, and has not been training for sprints. Personally I don't buy it. I'm sure his inclusion in the team was for the sprints first and foremost and to help Tommy where he could. I wager he's using T.D.'s exit as an excuse to fail, or it's mind games with the other sprinters so they don't count him as a threat.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jun 2019)

Ok I'm going to let you know...Bernal will win it !


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Ok I'm going to let you know...Bernal will win it !


Thank goodness I put SPOILER in the title!

An unintentional typo led me to think that if Tom Dumoulin had won, I could have put SOILER alert instead


----------



## nickyboy (21 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Ok I'm going to let you know...Bernal will win it !


I think you're right. The stars are aligning... injuries, lack of form, strongest team.
Only question for me is when will Brailsford allow him off the leash if Thomas is flagging?


----------



## roadrash (21 Jun 2019)

I think brailsford will let him off the leash if Thomas struggles from brailsfords point of view , Thomas cant have many years left as a serious contender whereas theres a lot of years ahead of bernal .


----------



## Aravis (21 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Indeed. In fact it was @brommers who suggested he might be going for green. I just got a bit carried away with the idea and cooked up a rather ambitious masterplan for him to be the *first rider since Merckx to win all 3 jerseys*. (I didn't check that fact. If it's wrong I don't care).


There's a fun fact here. The only rider to win all three major TDF jerseys (yellow, green, polka dot) is Hinault.


----------



## BalkanExpress (21 Jun 2019)

Watch out for Chavez. He got stronger and stronger in the Giro, and with a climbtastic course, depleated field and no real pressure on him as he ghosts along in Yates's shadow he is in with a chance.


----------



## gavroche (21 Jun 2019)

Aravis said:


> There's a fun fact here. The only rider to win all three major TDF jerseys (yellow, green, polka dot) is Hinault.


Sorry but Eddy Merckx also won all three jerseys in 1969. He also won the White jersey in the same year.


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2019)




----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2019)

Bernal and Thomas are lousy odds if you fancy a cheeky fiver on the race.
Mas @33/1 but he hasn't shown much form this year
Porte 16/1 - perennial loser
Pinot 18/1 maybe 
Quintana at 14's maybe
Uran 25/1
None of them apart from Bernal has shown any form though really
I think I might go for Pinot and/or Quintana


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jun 2019)

I think a few months ago you could of had Bernal at nearly 20/1 ! If I was having a few quid id go Bardet e/w at 25/1.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> Bernal and Thomas are lousy odds if you fancy a cheeky fiver on the race.
> Mas @33/1 but he hasn't shown much form this year
> Porte 16/1 - perennial loser
> Pinot 18/1 maybe
> ...


Yes, for a sport where it's easy to fall off or for someone to fall off in front of you, those are crap odds

I suspect Pinot represents the value here. Whilst I joked about his rubbish TT the kms are short. He only needs one big day in the mountains to pull time lost. Having said that I suspect ineos will be watching him like a hawk and won't let him disappear up the road (unlike previous editions). 

Bernal was always going to be my fantasy pick so I'm disappointed he's now favourite


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jun 2019)

Difficult to win money on grand tours,well in general I guess ! You'd probally get better odds for a bet like Bardet to win 2 stages or Pinot/Bardet to win on stage 9 Bastille day.
In fact after looking stage 9 goes near/to Bardets home town on Bastille day.Its hilly so it suits him.Theres a bet.


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2019)

@Adam4868 @nickyboy 
Yebbut Bernal was going to be doing the Giro a few months ago and was only back up for Froome and Thomas if he did the Tour at all.
I hope Ineos don't burn him out like Quintana seems to have done. He's still only 22


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jun 2019)

Yea I know,were forgetting it's still Geraints to lose so to speak.I think he'll be ok barring any incidents.The long climbs suit him more I think.I really hope he can win his second tour.


----------



## Aravis (22 Jun 2019)

gavroche said:


> Sorry but Eddy Merckx also won all three jerseys in 1969. He also won the White jersey in the same year.


No, my statement was accurate. The first winner of the polka dot jersey was Lucien van Impe in 1975.

I think Hinault's achievement is one that tends to slip under the radar. In 1979, as well as winning yellow and green by huge margins, he was also second in the KOM to a rider who tested positive on a mountain stage. The penalty included the deduction of points scored _that day_. How times have changed.

Hinault won the polka dots in his final tour in 1986, when he was also fourth in the Champs Elysses sprint. What a story that could have been. Strangely, I found him much easier to appreciate once he'd gone.

As for this year, I haven't a clue. I find it hard to believe Thomas will be fit enough. I do find Alaphilippe intruiguing. I hope he sets his sights higher that just grabbing another KOM. A serious challenge to Sagan would be good to see.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Yea I know,were forgetting it's still Geraints to lose so to speak.I think he'll be ok barring any incidents.The long climbs suit him more I think.I really hope he can win his second tour.


Thomas will blow up spectacularly a la Yates in last year's Giro. Remember where you read it first 

My (new) man, Pinot will stand atop the podium in Paris


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Thomas will blow up spectacularly a la Yates in last year's Giro. Remember where you read it first
> 
> My (new) man, Pinot will stand atop the podium in Paris


I like your enthusiasm for a French winner...But I don't see Thomas "blowing up" he won't be hunting stage wins.Ineos are far too controlling for that.
My money's on Bardet for a podium spot.He can't let me down again.


----------



## Crackle (22 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Thomas will blow up spectacularly a la Yates in last year's Giro. Remember where you read it first
> 
> My (new) man, Pinot will stand atop the podium in Paris


Pinot will never win, it'll mess with his head too much. What happened in the Dauphine, he started really well and then just faded. Bardet, Barguil even Alaphillipe are more likely French winners.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jun 2019)

Feck I almost forgot Allaphillipe !


----------



## Crackle (22 Jun 2019)

Where are we going to run this years Fantasy entry - road.cc?


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> Where are we going to run this years Fantasy entry - road.cc?



What, you want the lantern rouge there, too, Crax. Last is last, wherever you go!


----------



## Crackle (22 Jun 2019)

Dayvo said:


> What, you want the lantern rouge there, too, Crax. Last is last, wherever you go!


Road CC allows transfers. So if I lose half my team again, I can rescue things and not do a Dayvo.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jun 2019)

Hmmm, not sure I agree with transfers. A mate here boasts about his team, but he chops and changes it to suit: not something a _directeur sportif _has the luxury of doing.

I'll stick with Velogames and be a big fish in a small pond.


----------



## Crackle (22 Jun 2019)

Dayvo said:


> I'll stick with Velogames and be a big fish in a small pond.


They're not doing it. ASO threatened legal action last year, hence my question about where we ran it.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> They're not doing it. ASO threatened legal action last year, hence my question about where we ran it.



Ah, I thought George had sorted it all out. My mistake, then.


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2019)

I cba to change the team daily.
Velogames schedule says Sommer to be confirmed but I guess that means no tdf


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> I cba to change the team daily.
> Velogames schedule says Sommer to be confirmed but I guess that means no tdf


TdF has its own fantasy game (hence I guess their pathetic legal action against velogames)
It only allows two transfers on both of the rest days. We could give that a try (although it hasn't launched for 2019 yet so maybe they're sorting something with velogames?)


----------



## Shadow (22 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> They're not doing it.


Are you absolutely 100% sure about this?


rich p said:


> I cba to change the team daily.


This is my view point too. (Wow, we agree on something yet again - this is a a worry!) Or even on rest days.


----------



## Crackle (22 Jun 2019)

Shadow said:


> Are you absolutely 100% sure about this?


Nope. I guess we've got two weeks to find out


----------



## brommers (22 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> Road CC allows transfers. So if I lose half my team again, I can rescue things and not do a Dayvo.



I always do their competitions, they're really good. You can change your riders day by day according to whether its a sprint stage, TT, or mountains.


----------



## dragon72 (23 Jun 2019)

Valverde. He's back in form. Just won overall at Occitanie. Looking skinny AF. He might find himself accidental leader of Movistar after a strong stage and go on to win the whole shebang. 66/1 looks like an attractive punt.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jun 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1143776293701509120?s=19

Ineos team for the Tour,I hope Thomas has the legs to be leader/winner but I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jun 2019)

Ineos? Pah. Here is the mighty WGG team.


View: https://twitter.com/TeamWantyGobert/status/1143522329907142656


----------



## rich p (26 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ineos? Pah. Here is the mighty WGG team.
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/TeamWantyGobert/status/1143522329907142656



There's some decent anagrams in that team that we've not seen the likes of since the demise of Euskaltel. Chapeau!


----------



## rich p (26 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1143776293701509120?s=19
> 
> Ineos team for the Tour,I hope Thomas has the legs to be leader/winner but I guess we'll have to wait and see.



We'd all be wiser if GT finished the T de Suisse but I suspect that Bernal will be the de facto leader before the third week.

Moscon is a dodgy call too possibly given his lack of form this year but not sure who would replace him... TGH?


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> We'd all be wiser if GT finished the T de Suisse but I suspect that Bernal will be the de facto leader before the third week.
> 
> Miscon is a dodgy call too possibly given his lack of firm this year but not sure who would replace him... TGH?


Every team needs a fiery,hotheaded,agrresive,Italian rider...I'd have like to have seen Ellisonde in the team but what do I know.At least we now know Froome definitely isn't riding !


----------



## roadrash (26 Jun 2019)

I had expected to see TGH in ineos line up


----------



## roadrash (26 Jun 2019)

Astana team..
..
View: https://twitter.com/AstanaTeam/status/1143836242045485056


----------



## roadrash (26 Jun 2019)

Quickstep..
..
View: https://twitter.com/deceuninck_qst/status/1143793703229804544


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> Astana team..
> ..
> View: https://twitter.com/AstanaTeam/status/1143836242045485056



Only "grandad" Izagirre not on twitter


----------



## roadrash (26 Jun 2019)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## rich p (26 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> Quickstep..
> ..
> View: https://twitter.com/deceuninck_qst/status/1143793703229804544




You can see why Mas will be off to Movistar with that sort of GC back-up!


----------



## mjr (26 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> You can see why Mas will be off to Movistar with that sort of GC back-up!


What have you got against Dries Devenyns?


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> You can see why Mas will be off to Movistar with that sort of GC back-up!


No Gilbert so a couple of sprint stages for Vivianni and maybe a stage or two for Allaphillipe.I think that's about it.Like you say it's a pretty uninspiring line up for Mas in the mountains.


----------



## rich p (27 Jun 2019)

FDJ have a solid team for Pinot but obvs not as strong as some other teams. Gaudu is training on after stalling a bit post l'Avenir victory.
I'm just hoping that Reichenbach doesn't have a _chute_ and that Kirby can't trot out his usual hilarious joke


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> I'm just hoping that Reichenbach doesn't have a _chute_ and that Kirby can't trot out his usual hilarious joke


Nooo. I spend every minute of any race involving him hoping that he comes a cropper* for that very reason.

* I don't really


----------



## Crackle (27 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Nooo. I spend every minute of any race involving him hoping that he comes a cropper* for that very reason.
> 
> * I don't really


I do. I chuckle to myself too. Good job I'm not a commentator or like, Rich, a common 'tator.


----------



## BrumJim (27 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Nooo. I spend every minute of any race involving him hoping that he comes a cropper* for that very reason.
> 
> * I don't really


No sh*t, Sherlock!


----------



## rich p (27 Jun 2019)

Do we know yet if Si C or turbo Durbo are riding yet. CK will be saying "Don't rule out a Simon Clarke victory today" as he rolls in with Cav in the autobus...


----------



## rich p (27 Jun 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/velogames/status/1141066486200619010?s=19


----------



## nickyboy (27 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> View: https://twitter.com/velogames/status/1141066486200619010?s=19



Didn't have you down as part of the Twitterati Rich. You're ahead of the curve, at least compared to Izagirre


----------



## MasterDabber (28 Jun 2019)

The roadbook (French) now available for download
https://aso.gc-platforms.com/index.php/s/epWY6CXKbJkZCxf/download


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Jun 2019)

Both the Yates brothers are riding the Tour.


----------



## roadrash (28 Jun 2019)

That should confuse carlton Kirby …..


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> That should confuse carlton Kirby …..


He won't be alone.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2019)

Dear Cycling Weekly,

Every year you give readers your Tour de France race guide booklet, and every year you fail to include stage elevation profiles...

PLEASE SHOW US THE CLIMBS!


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> That should confuse carlton Kirby …..


Easiest way to tell the difference between them.....Adam does more erm,s and Simon does more ahhs.
I think ?


----------



## mjr (29 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Easiest way to tell the difference between them.....Adam does more erm,s and Simon does more ahhs.
> I think ?


Adam has a small chin scar since the attack of the flame rouge. Good luck spotting that in race pictures!


----------



## brommers (29 Jun 2019)

I think that the Yellow Jersey could change several times in the first week.
Stage 1 is a classics style stage and could be won by a specialist classics rider or a sprinter, then there is the TTT, some breakaway chances and a tough stage 6 where the GC could start to unfold.


----------



## rich p (29 Jun 2019)

brommers said:


> I think that the Yellow Jersey could change several times in the first week.
> Stage 1 is a classics style stage and could be won by a specialist classics rider or a sprinter, then there is the TTT, some breakaway chances and a tough stage 6 where the GC could start to unfold.


It's looking like a better route than the Giro on paper. 
Not sure about tarmac.....but here's hoping


----------



## Foghat (29 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> It's looking like a better route than the Giro



Eminently better as it goes down the valley right below the ski station apartment I've been staying at just outside Bourg St Maurice for the past few years.  Which is the day it traverses what's my favourite Alpine climb and one I've done numerous times, the Cormet de Roselend.

Now to decide where to watch it:

on the western ascent from Beaufort - 2-hour ride over the Cormet to get there, then slow/delayed descent/escape back to Bourg after the race, due to crowds etc.
on the blindingly fast (especially if westerly wind) top section of the descent, to see what 60mph looks /sounds like from the spectator's point of view - again, slow descent/escape.
at Bruyneel corner lower down the descent, standing by ready to haul out anyone who goes down the ravine he did (ref. OLD POST) - slowish escape/descent.
on the valley road where the race goes past the bottom of the 7-mile climb to the apartment (how many times have I done that climb, which needs ascending at the end of every (usually gruelling) ride?!) - easy escape after it's gone by.
from a café in Bourg - relaxed, easy option.

somewhere else.
The day before, it's going over the Col de L'Iseran before descending through Val d'Isere and then turning to climb up to Tignes. So that'll be a monster ride from the apartment to get to a decent vantage point, and a late, knackered finish. Hopefully the road up to Val d'Isere from Bourg will be closed to motor traffic for some of its length - or maybe a day for a drive/ride combination.

And the day before that it's a 2-3 hour drive and then 2-hour bike ride over the Col du Telegraphe to watch it somewhere on the Galibier descent, or in Valloire.

Pleasant conundrums to have.....


----------



## Foghat (29 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Easiest way to tell the difference between them.....Adam does more erm,s and Simon does more ahhs.
> I think ?



Err...yeah.


----------



## roadrash (29 Jun 2019)

Foghat said:


> Err...yeah.




for sure !!!


----------



## Crackle (1 Jul 2019)

No velogames for the fantasy league so where should we go?

https://www.velogames.com/


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> No velogames for the fantasy league so where should we go?
> 
> https://www.velogames.com/


I read elsewhere that the road.cc one has a purist/no transfer option.
I'd go along with that one but cba to change selections every day.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> I read elsewhere that the road.cc one has a purist/no transfer option.
> I'd go along with that one but cba to change selections every day.


Just had a quick look at that,I think you can change your riders if you want ? Not that I know anything,the simpler the better for me.
Id prefer to just pick 8 riders and sit back and watch them fail as usual.


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Just had a quick look at that,I think you can change your riders if you want ? Not that I know anything,the simpler the better for me.
> Id prefer to just pick 8 riders and sit back and watch them fail as usual.


Moi aussi!


----------



## brommers (1 Jul 2019)

road.cc has the 'Purist' where you pick your team for the whole race and 'Standard' where you can change the team throughout the race. You can do both.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jul 2019)

I'll vote with the 'purist' makes it sound special aswell.
I'm sure all will agree.....


----------



## Milzy (1 Jul 2019)

Let’s all do the purist


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jul 2019)

Naturally I've chosen 'purist' and have my team already selected.

I've created the CC league and the code is 75733.

Just need to find a witty name for t'eam!


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2019)

Why did ASO cut up rough with Velogames and not road.cc I wonder?


----------



## mjr (1 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Why did ASO cut up rough with Velogames and not road.cc I wonder?


Velogames branded each round as "Fantasy NAME OF RACE" and were outranking ASO's own shoot game in search results. They'll probably go after oldest surviving game https://ifarm.nl/tdf/ next, seeing as mouse potato shut down ages ago. I won't be joining you on road.cc because the interface is difficult for me, moving bits of pages around too much. Have fun.


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Naturally I've chosen 'purist' and have my team already selected.
> 
> I've created the CC league and the code is 75733.
> 
> Just need to find a witty name for t'eam!


What's Wooden Spoon in French, Dave? 
Let me knoiw if you need any more help, mate


----------



## Crackle (1 Jul 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Naturally I've chosen 'purist' and have my team already selected.
> 
> I've created the CC league and the code is 75733.
> 
> Just need to find a witty name for t'eam!


gah, hasty, I was still consulting. Still........


----------



## gavroche (1 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> What's Wooden Spoon in French, Dave?
> Let me knoiw if you need any more help, mate


I will take the liberty to answer that if I may: "cuillere de bois. "


----------



## BalkanExpress (2 Jul 2019)

Cav not in the DD line up for the tour, not a huge surprise but a pity.

https://africasteam.com/tour-de-france:-line-up


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jul 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> Cav not in the DD line up for the tour, not a huge surprise but a pity.
> 
> https://africasteam.com/tour-de-france:-line-up


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Jul 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> Cav not in the DD line up for the tour, not a huge surprise but a pity.
> 
> https://africasteam.com/tour-de-france:-line-up


End of a era ? I'd say that's him done.Feel for him


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jul 2019)

Seems like only yesterday that he won Milan San Remo.

What am I saying? It seems like fecking ages ago. And that's because it was fecking ages ago.


----------



## KneesUp (2 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> End of a era ? I'd say that's him done.Feel for him


I reckon so - I suppose he could switch to a lesser team next year with a guarantee to start the TdF if he's fit, but he'll be a year older and in a lesser team - sadly I don't think he's going to get the four more stage wins he needs. Hell of a career though.


----------



## yello (2 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> End of a era ? I'd say that's him done.Feel for him


I think so. He's not had the best of it these last few years, with one thing and another, so it's no real surprise that he's not been selected. I'm sure it was a heavy hearted call by DD too.

Cavendish has had one helluva career with many, many brilliant high points and memories.


----------



## DCLane (2 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> End of a era ? I'd say that's him done.Feel for him



Probably. I'm not sure he'll want to go down the 'end of career' non-TDF team route.

I do wonder what's next for him though. His own team / coaching ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jul 2019)

DCLane said:


> Probably. I'm not sure he'll want to go down the 'end of career' non-TDF team route.
> 
> I do wonder what's next for him though. His own team / coaching ?


As he was a competitive ballroom dancer as a lad I imagine Strictly beckons.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Jul 2019)

DCLane said:


> Probably. I'm not sure he'll want to go down the 'end of career' non-TDF team route.
> 
> I do wonder what's next for him though. His own team / coaching ?


Probally won't want to go to a lower team with no back up so looking like could be hanging his boots up so to speak.Whatever he's had a fantastic career.
I hope he does some tv in the future,but was thinking commentary.Cant be arsed with strictly !


----------



## KneesUp (2 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> As he was a competitive ballroom dancer as a lad I imagine Strictly beckons.


Oh god can you imagine the fuss! "He's had lessons!" "It's supposed to be people who've never danced before!" - it'd be great for click bait headlines in the Daily Heil, so yeah, they will probably be after him.

I'd have thought there is a career in the media for him if he wants it - he's a recognised face with a very respectable CV and a personality, in a sport where having all three of those things seems rare. But I guess he might want to keep more involved and go down the team management road. Or he might think "I have enough money to retire, so I'm going to do just that" - who knows?


----------



## Crackle (2 Jul 2019)

I thought that lone ride on the mtn stage of the TdeF, the year before was it, was his valedictory ride. I was surprised he didn't hang up his wheels not long after that. Then the whole Epstein Barr virus came out again and I thought ahh, maybe he still has some racing in him then but he's never pulled back the form and I do wonder if the reason he hasn't quit is because he doesn't know what to do next. Great rider, great career.


----------



## Crackle (2 Jul 2019)

As ever, this road.cc report throws a different light on it all

https://road.cc/content/news/263176...split-over-leaving-mark-cavendish-out-tour-de

Looks like there was a disagreement between Aldag and the team boss, which implies he's not yet ready to hang up his wheels.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> As he was a competitive ballroom dancer as a lad I imagine Strictly beckons.


He wouldn't be allowed as Strictly is for people who have never danced competitively before.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jul 2019)

Makes you wonder what he could have done if HTC had stuck together, and he'd stayed with a sprint focused team instead of wasting his time at (GC focused) Sky. I never understood that team being wound up. _Surely _they could have found a sponsor.



Smokin Joe said:


> He wouldn't be allowed as Strictly is for people who have never danced competitively before.


I didn't know that. I've never seen Strictly. Ah well, one door closes ...


----------



## KneesUp (2 Jul 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> He wouldn't be allowed as Strictly is for people who have never danced competitively before.


It's not strictly enforced. Debbie McGee was on it the other year, and she went to The Royal Ballet School and was a principal dancer for the Iranian National Ballet (pre-revolution, obviously)


----------



## dragon72 (2 Jul 2019)

Dimension Data *is* a lesser team. They only have WT status because of Cavendish.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Makes you wonder what he could have done if HTC had stuck together, and he'd stayed with a sprint focused team instead of wasting his time at (GC focused) Sky. I never understood that team being wound up. _Surely _they could have found a sponsor.
> 
> 
> I didn't know that. I've never seen Strictly. Ah well, one door closes ...


But he only did a year at sky didnt he ? I think he had more wins there than at quickstep.


----------



## MasterDabber (2 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> But he only did a year at sky didnt he ? I think he had more wins there than at quickstep.



I saw Cav (Sky at the time), roadside a few miles outside of Cahors, back in 2012 Stage 18 Blagnac to Brive la Gaillarde. Rushed back to the house and saw him take the stage on TV.
A nice memory of a great rider.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jul 2019)

Viking said:


> IIRC, the HTC team were the ex T Mobile team and were still receiving residual funding as part of the deal when T Mobile withdrew from cycling i.e. the HTC team were never fully funded by the sponsors on the shirts. When Cav left, the team had no offering to attract additional sponsors and were no longer viable.


I thought Cav left _because _the team was folding. And went to Sky who were so obviously unsuitable even I could see it.

Maybe you're right and it was the other way round and the team folded in part _because _Cav left.

I just remember being disappointed that a team with Cav, Renshaw and Eisel and others all on top of their game suddenly stopped.



Adam4868 said:


> But he only did a year at sky didnt he ? I think he had more wins there than at quickstep.


Yes, but the momentum of his career was interrupted by the HTC team being broken up. (That's my memory of it. Maybe it was interrupted by him leaving HTC)

I saw Cav win a sprint stage in 2011, but as I was about 200m from the finish all I saw was a blur. An abiding memory of the 2016 tour, when he made a comeback, was watching his stage wins on a big screen in a local village hall in France. That was a great summer holiday. Some friends went out to see a TT that year (I think it was that year) and got a great photo of Cav who they swore was the only rider to freewheel past them.

Another favourite stage was - I think - in his first year at OPQS (2013) when the stage was blown apart by crosswinds. There was so much going on in that stage. The GC was shaken up, Valverde got a mechanical, there were echelons and to cap it all it was a Cav v Sagan finish.


----------



## mjr (2 Jul 2019)

dragon72 said:


> Dimension Data *is* a lesser team. They only have WT status because of Cavendish.


That's a bit dismissive of the WT points scored in TDD's three completed WT seasons by Haas (53+775+transferred), Boassen Hagen (79+561+497), Slagter (0+589-for-cannondale+462) and Ben King (0+12+258) compared to Cavendish (80+88+35).

(Points listed split into three years because their value has not been constant between years...)

If anything, TDD only have WT status still because UCI (under both Cookson and Lappartient) have failed to get any sort of sensible league system going, probably partly because there's still a strong pressure from those who want a protected franchising/licensing system like some US sports. If there was relegation, they would have dropped down to Africa Tour for a season by now, or had to win some re-entry contest.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Jul 2019)

I bet Cav regrets pulling out of a couple of Tours to prepare for the Olympics when he was the fastest sprinter in the world. The record number of stage wins would have put him up among the Gods of the sport, whereas other than on the day itself the games doesn't matter that much in cycling.


----------



## mjr (2 Jul 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I bet Cav regrets pulling out of a couple of Tours to prepare for the Olympics when he was the fastest sprinter in the world. The record number of stage wins would have put him up among the Gods of the sport, whereas other than on the day itself the games doesn't matter that much in cycling.


Maybe not in cycling, but outside cycling fans, at least in GB, being an Olympic medal-winner holds more status. Even if it is silver. I suspect most in GB would have given Patrick Sercu (Olympic gold winner as well as TdF green jersey winner) higher billing than his former six-day teammate Baron Merckx.


----------



## gavroche (2 Jul 2019)

Commentating for ITV4?


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Jul 2019)

mjr said:


> Maybe not in cycling, but outside cycling fans, at least in GB, being an Olympic medal-winner holds more status. Even if it is silver. I suspect most in GB would have given Patrick Sercu (Olympic gold winner as well as TdF green jersey winner) higher billing than his former six-day teammate Baron Merckx.


Most people in Britain have never heard of Patrick Sercu, and I doubt if very many of the current generation of cyclists have either. There are so many golds on offer at the Olympics that in the long term most of the winners are all but forgotten, and in cycling where GB have shedloads one more or less makes bugger all difference.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Jul 2019)

I started a new thread for Cav if anybody's interested.


----------



## roadrash (2 Jul 2019)

team presentation is on Eurosport on Thursday at 4.30


----------



## mjr (2 Jul 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Most people in Britain have never heard of Patrick Sercu, and I doubt if very many of the current generation of cyclists have either. There are so many golds on offer at the Olympics that in the long term most of the winners are all but forgotten, and in cycling where GB have shedloads one more or less makes bugger all difference.


That's the point I was making: they're foreign champions from a past generation so most people won't have heard of either, but Brits would rank Olympic gold medal winner Sercu ahead of winner-of-shedloads-of-races-but-no-gold Merckx - so I can understand why Cav went for the Olympics at the expense of Tour de France records that only cycle-racing fans care about.


----------



## Milzy (2 Jul 2019)

That bar Epstein is awful he will carry it forever. 
Look at his montage of pro victories he’s wearing all early 2000 kit. The racing is saturated with young quick bullets. He should be proud of what he’s done & I’m sure he could easily get a job on Eurosport. It’s not the end of the world but a new beginning.


----------



## brommers (3 Jul 2019)

@Dayvo
I tried to join your league, but it says it needs to be approved by you
(Puncheur Weight)


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jul 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/MarkCavendish/status/1146111265586253824?s=19


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> @Dayvo
> I tried to join your league, but it says it needs to be approved by you
> (Puncheur Weight)




The power I have!  Don't like responsibility, though.

You've all been approved! 

Hopefully there won't be any stragglers as I'm away this weekend, although I'll check with my phone to see if anyone's been left beho\ind.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Jul 2019)

Dayvo said:


> The power I have!  Don't like responsibility, though.
> 
> You've all been approved!
> 
> Hopefully there won't be any stragglers as I'm away this weekend, although I'll check with my phone to see if anyone's been left beho\ind.


I'll try to give team selection some thought ASAP


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I'll try to give team selection some thought ASAP


Thought doesn't usually end well...I'll go down the @rich p route,close your eyes and stick a pin in 8 names.


----------



## biking_fox (3 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> @Dayvo
> I tried to join your league, but it says it needs to be approved by you
> (Puncheur Weight)


Snap - biking_fox as usual. Pretty much just guessing this year. Don't like the roadcc website much.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jul 2019)

@Dayvo I've applied too. team Chappe Telegraph


----------



## suzeworld (3 Jul 2019)

Tsk. You started without me.

It seems I’ve been here for 6 years mainly for the fun of the annual Tour thread
Popped into Smiths today to buy the Guide, with “free” socks and key ring.
So all set for this year.
G all the way for me

Allez allez allez


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jul 2019)

suzeworld said:


> Popped into Smiths today to buy the Guide, with “free” socks and key ring.


I went out for a ride wearing my brand new "free" yellow socks on Sunday. Got back, took my shoes off and there was already a hole in one of them. Shocked, disappointed and disgusted I was.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I went out for a ride wearing my "free" yellow socks on Sunday. Got back, took my shoes off and there was already a hole in one of them. Shocked, disappointed and disgusted I was.


Bit of advice.


----------



## suzeworld (3 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I went out for a ride wearing my brand new "free" yellow socks on Sunday. Got back, took my shoes off and there was already a hole in one of them. Shocked, disappointed and disgusted I was.



Cripes! That’s dreadful! 
Get a refund?


----------



## mjr (4 Jul 2019)

Work is keeping me busy so I've only just switched on the presentation. Grand-Place is rammed. TDD on stage now and EBH being interviewed, as it's his Nth Tour. Anyone fallen over on the way up the ramp or anything at all interesting happened?


----------



## mjr (4 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> This might interest you ?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/rouleur/status/1146798710548045825?s=19



It would have been better if it had been done on the stage in the square...


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jul 2019)

For the next week were going to be moaning it's boring...make the most of it.


----------



## roadrash (4 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> For the next week were going to be moaning it's boring...make the most of it.




it cant be as boring as the giro …………..can it


----------



## mjr (4 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> it cant be as boring as the giro …………..can it


Not unless there's revolution in Belgium, but everyone seems pretty happy that the King has given the politicians another month to try to patch together a government AFAICT.


----------



## mjr (4 Jul 2019)

Excruciating Flemish lesson for Adam Yates there  Also a bit odd, as I know it's the capital of Flanders as well as its own region and Belgium, but it's much more of a French-speaking city (like 90%) and it's the Tour de France after all.

Now there's a sax show on stage...


----------



## roadrash (4 Jul 2019)

At the err... team presentation err, yeah ….it err looks like yeah , adam err yates get his first err.... yeah Belgian lesson for sure


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2019)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/passo-gavia-summit-cancelled-from-2019-giro-rosa/

Hot off the press at Cyclingnews!


----------



## mjr (4 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/passo-gavia-summit-cancelled-from-2019-giro-rosa/
> 
> Hot off the press at Cyclingnews!
> 
> View attachment 473900


Are you copying my habit of posting to the wrong thread today?


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2019)

mjr said:


> Are you copying my habit of posting to the wrong thread today?


Quite possibly!


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jul 2019)

I'm in @Dayvo 

Team is* Amanda Burton's Peak Practice*


----------



## roadrash (5 Jul 2019)

well , I registered , picked a team called ...Norfolk n chance.... every time I try to log in it doesn't recognise my details, ive give it up as a bad job, …...it will give you lot a chance anyway


----------



## alicat (5 Jul 2019)

mjr said:


> Now there's a sax show on stage...



And so there should be. How many famous Belgians can you name besides Adolphe Sax?


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> well , I registered , picked a team called ...Norfolk n chance.... every time I try to log in it doesn't recognise my details, ive give it up as a bad job, …...it will give you lot a chance anyway



If you’re part timer then you’re in with Norfolk n chance.


----------



## roadrash (5 Jul 2019)

ah, yeah that's me , I haven't a clue who I picked now , don't remember finishing it off


----------



## roadrash (5 Jul 2019)

alicat said:


> And so there should be. How many famous Belgians can you name besides Adolphe Sax?



Hercule Poirot......


----------



## alicat (5 Jul 2019)

^^^ yep and there are those two Tintin chappies.


----------



## roadrash (5 Jul 2019)

the Thompson twins




oops sorry 
..


..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2019)

alicat said:


> And so there should be. How many famous Belgians can you name besides Adolphe Sax?


Jacques Brel. Often thought of as French, he is largely associated with ''Chansons françaises'' despite his origins.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Jul 2019)

alicat said:


> And so there should be. How many famous Belgians can you name besides Adolphe Sax?


Wiggins and Hazard and that Stella Artois bloke.


----------



## LarryDuff (5 Jul 2019)

Pl


alicat said:


> And so there should be. How many famous Belgians can you name besides Adolphe Sax?


Plastic Bertrand.


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> well , I registered , picked a team called ...Norfolk n chance.... every time I try to log in it doesn't recognise my details, ive give it up as a bad job, …...it will give you lot a chance anyway


Keep at it roadrage. I stumbled thru the process. I think I reset my password twice.


----------



## roadrash (5 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Keep at it roadrage. I stumbled thru the process. I think I reset my password twice.



I should ask my 12 year old grandaughter to show me


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2019)

Me and a mate were thinking of the second most famous female Belgian after....
And the only one I could think of was Justine Henin who very few had heard of.


----------



## mjr (5 Jul 2019)

alicat said:


> And so there should be. How many famous Belgians can you name besides Adolphe Sax?


Excluding cyclists, I assume  Charles Michel? Georges Simenon? Axelle Red? Guy Verhofstat? Magritte? (and the rest of Les XX) Mercator (if you stretch the definition of Belgium...) ...


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jul 2019)

King Leopold II, Audrey Hepburn, Jean-Claude van Damme......all three of whom could have been professional cyclists had fate not intervened


----------



## Dayvo (6 Jul 2019)

Not forgetting Stella Artois, of course!


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2019)

Well, the best sporting event of the year starts today. 
An inevitable bunch sprint but with a slight uphill finish could mean a tougher call. I'm going for Caleb Ewan.
Shame there's no Cav or Bennett.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Well, the best sporting event of the year starts today.
> An inevitable bunch sprint but with a slight uphill finish could mean a tougher call. I'm going for Caleb Ewan.
> Shame there's no Cav or Bennett.


Your hoping it's the best event of the year...not a lot of competition so far.Been looking at the route last night.Im still not sure I can see past Ineos for the win.Ill go with Vivianni for today's stage


----------



## nickyboy (6 Jul 2019)

Viviani for the slightly uphill ones like this. Groenewegen for the pan flat ones. Sagan will keep coming second to these guys


----------



## brommers (6 Jul 2019)

Ewan has been good this season when there has been an uphill drag at the finish.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2019)

I certainly wouldn't rule out Sagan to be in yellow today.Id be betting his form has come good for this Tour.


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Your hoping it's the best event of the year...not a lot of competition so far.Been looking at the route last night.Im still not sure I can see past Ineos for the win.Ill go with Vivianni for today's stage


It;ll be better than the Giro for sure!


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2019)

It flattens out at the last doesn't it so Groenewegen should be fine, wonder if Van Aert will be in the mix.


----------



## KneesUp (6 Jul 2019)

alicat said:


> And so there should be. How many famous Belgians can you name besides Adolphe Sax?


There's this guy.


----------



## Freds Dad (6 Jul 2019)

A colleague is working for Team Ineos on the Tour.

He's just posted this from the team bus.


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2019)

And they're off


----------



## Dayvo (6 Jul 2019)

Freds Dad said:


> A colleague is working for Team Ineos on the Tour.
> 
> He's just posted this from the team bus.
> View attachment 474128



Ask him to tippex in 'John' above the Welsh flag!


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2019)

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...Z7jAhUyyIUKHTLTAv4QMwhWKAIwAg&iact=mrc&uact=8

View: https://twitter.com/MitcheltonSCOTT/status/1147450343955058688


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2019)

I'm liking the colour of the CCC Giant bikes.


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2019)

GVA takes the first cobbled climb


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2019)

G.V.A will have the K.O.M jersey at the end of today


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2019)

Jumbo visma are working on the front so Groenewegen must fancy this.


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2019)

Certainly looks that way , other sprinters teams will be happy to leave them on the front.


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2019)

ooh theres some splits after the last lot of cobbles


----------



## brommers (6 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> It flattens out at the last doesn't it so Groenewegen should be fine, wonder if Van Aert will be in the mix.


No


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2019)

crash .….ouch for Fuglsang


----------



## Dayvo (6 Jul 2019)

_Yeah and he's bleeding badly. And he's in my fantasy team. _


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> No


Succinct, Brommers, succinct 

I think you're right though, I saw him interviewed earlier, he might have a few chances here and there though.


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2019)

Dayvo said:


> _Yeah and he's bleeding badly. And he's in my fantasy team. _




and mine


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2019)

another crash


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2019)

Sagan?


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2019)

looks like another second place for sagan to me


----------



## brommers (6 Jul 2019)

Mike T (can't be bothered looking up how his name is spelt)


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2019)

Complete miscall from the itv4 team who thought it was Van Aert. Did Eurosport do any better?


----------



## brommers (6 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Complete miscall from the itv4 team who thought it was Van Aert. Did Eurosport do any better?


No! Said the same thing.


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> No! Said the same thing.


Thank gawd it wasn't him, we'd have looked right lemons.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jul 2019)

Mr T!

Crazy fool!


----------



## suzeworld (6 Jul 2019)

Hi. Does anyone know: Is Boardman not doing Le Tour punditry this year, or just starting later?


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2019)

suzeworld said:


> Hi. Does anyone know: Is Boardman not doing Le Tour punditry this year, or just starting later?



View: https://twitter.com/Chris_Boardman/status/1147565334959919104?s=19


----------



## suzeworld (6 Jul 2019)

Hmm 
Thanks.


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2019)

Just read on inrng that Teunissen is, surprisingly, the first Dutch rider to wear yellow for 30 years.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2019)

suzeworld said:


> Hmm
> Thanks.


He's retired last year to pursue his role as cycling tsar in Manchester, shame really.


----------



## mjr (7 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> He's retired last year to pursue his role as cycling tsar in Manchester, shame really.


So will Pete Kennaugh be there all tour or are they auditioning several? Will he be educating Ned?


----------



## suzeworld (7 Jul 2019)

It is a shame. He’ll be missed, not only for his own skills but the realtionship with Ned.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2019)

mjr said:


> So will Pete Kennaugh be there all tour or are they auditioning several? Will he be educating Ned?


I dunno. At least Peter Kennaugh can string sentences together without an errr, yeah or super in them.


----------



## mjr (7 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> I dunno. At least Peter Kennaugh can string sentences together without an errr, yeah or super in them.


I've not noticed Chris Boardman putting them in much


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2019)

TTT. Pretty dull to me, though not as much as an ITT, and I hope it doesn't make significant GC time gaps


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> TTT. Pretty dull to me, though not as much as an ITT, and I hope it doesn't make significant GC time gaps


There allright to go and watch live but on TV I know what you mean.27k so it's possible to take some time on this course.But I thinkTeunissen has a good chance of keeping yellow for a bit longer anyway,Jumbo aren't that bad at TT are they ? Ineos are first off so I guess there going to set a decent time to beat.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2019)

Has anyone seen anyone burning matches yet? David Millar reckons it's happening but the cameras keep missing it. Mind you, I never saw anyone reaching into their suitcase of pain either. RIP Paul sherwen.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Has anyone seen anyone burning matches yet? David Millar reckons it's happening but the cameras keep missing it. Mind you, I never saw anyone reaching into their suitcase of pain either. RIP Paul sherwen.


Probally "getting there heads kicked in"


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2019)

FDJ done good but Movistar and all their 6(?) leaders are shipping time
Bardet and AG2R also


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2019)

Watching it on eurosport for a bit and Brad on the back of a motorbike with a big parka on is making me feel hot ! 
Dream team commentary though from Kirby and Kelly !


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2019)

Trek look to have lost a fair bit of time.


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2019)

I'm on ITV4. I effing detest CK. Have I mentioned that before!!!!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jul 2019)

I'm on ITV4. I effing detest DM, but am too tight to pay for Eurosport


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2019)

Jumbo Visma smash it.


----------



## brommers (7 Jul 2019)

So after the TTT, Steven Kruijswijk is the leader of the GC contenders. Teunissen could have the yellow jersey going in to stage 6.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2019)

Gutted to discover that my Wanty Groupe Gobert boys came in last.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Gutted to discover that my Wanty Groupe Gobert boys came in last.


Odd eh.

That's a Wanty Groupe Gobert joke folks, there won't be many.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2019)

I have actually gone to the trouble of buying a WGG top. Im a real FPKW

Ok its just a T shirt not a cycling jersey but it shows my fandom.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I have actually gone to the trouble of buying a WGG top. Im a real FPKW
> 
> Ok its just a T shirt not a cycling jersey but it shows my fandom.


The way they performed in the TTT you might get a ride for them


----------



## BalkanExpress (7 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Has anyone seen anyone burning matches yet? David Millar reckons it's happening but the cameras keep missing it. Mind you, I never saw anyone reaching into their suitcase of pain either. RIP Paul sherwen.



Not burning marches, but, if you saw a load of smoke just after the 17.5km time check, that was me burning burgers


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jul 2019)

Just had a look at S3 final ramp. That looks pretty tough. May be hard enough to see off the likes of Sagan and see GVA, Alaphallipe, Bala duke it out. Will try to catch the last hour, should be good


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> The way they performed in the TTT you might get a ride for them


As well as getting the jersey on TV in as many utterly doomed breaks as possible WGG do have GC hopes for Guillaume Martin, especially in a climber friendly route like this. He was just outside the top 20 last 2 years. Top 15 would be a great result.

That's why their crappy TTT is such a bummer. Unfortunately I've hurt my elbow so I'm not in top form, otherwise...


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Just had a look at S3 final ramp. That looks pretty tough. May be hard enough to see off the likes of Sagan and see GVA, Alaphallipe, Bala duke it out. Will try to catch the last hour, should be good


That last 1km makes it hard to predict. 
Someone like Dan Martin might fancy getting a bit of time but Alaphilippe must be favourite


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2019)

Allaphillipe or Van Aert maybe.Bit too much for the sprinters,or maybe Ewan can have a go ?


----------



## Crackle (8 Jul 2019)

With QS doing so well in the TTT yesterday I wondered if they had an eye on yellow from today's stage. Looks like it could be perfect for Alaphilippe.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jul 2019)

Seriously guys, what is going on with your hair?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Seriously guys, what is going on with your hair?
> View attachment 474534


Maybe they've all been fighting for their hair....


----------



## brommers (8 Jul 2019)

Sprinter will win it - it's not that tough.  (unless Wellens holds on)


----------



## gavroche (8 Jul 2019)

Congratulations to Alaphilipe , great victory. Is he going to go for GC or just KOM now. I believe he can do the GC if he so desires.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> Congratulations to Alaphilipe , great victory. Is he going to go for GC or just KOM now. I believe he can do the GC if he so desires.


He looked excellent on a finish that really suited him. But he had to deliver and he did. I don't think he will be quite there on the long Alpine climbs but who knows?
Not sure Thomas looked that good although these short steep ones probably don't suit him so well


----------



## Broadside (8 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Seriously guys, what is going on with your hair?
> View attachment 474534



Sagan had hair down to his shoulders on Stage 1, he looked much smarter at the start of Stage 2!


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2019)

No wonder he targeted that stage,looked made for him.Every credit to Allaphillipe but I doubt he'll be going for GC.Couple of stage wins maybe ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> No wonder he targeted that stage,looked made for him.Every credit to Allaphillipe but I doubt he'll be going for GC.Couple of stage wins maybe ?


Don't forget he's the current KoM champ, so he may well be defending that.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Don't forget he's the current KoM champ, so he may well be defending that.


Whatever he goes for...first French rider to wear the yellow jersey in 5 years.That will do! No pressure on Pinot now for the GC.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Whatever he goes for...first French rider to wear the yellow jersey in 5 years.That will do! No pressure on Pinot now for the GC.


Is it that long? Was that wee Tommy Voeckler's run in yellow?


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Is it that long? Was that wee Tommy Voeckler's run in yellow?


 Tony Gallopin in 2014


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> I believe he can do the GC if he so desires.


He hasn't got a cat in hell's chance of the GC I'm afraid.
Maybe KOM and another stage.


----------



## Crackle (8 Jul 2019)

Aru 1.22 down, Zakarin 3.50 all the others in the same group as Thomas, Zakarin is the biggest surprise. Tim Wellens came in 9 minutes down after his break. Still not sure why he dismounted at the top of the penultimate climb?


----------



## brommers (8 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> He hasn't got a cat in hell's chance of the GC I'm afraid.
> Maybe KOM and another stage.


Or the green jersey this year?


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Aru 1.22 down, Zakarin 3.50 all the others in the same group as Thomas, Zakarin is the biggest surprise. Tim Wellens came in 9 minutes down after his break. Still not sure why he dismounted at the top of the penultimate climb?


Wellens...he was either fecked (burnt his matches) or a mechanical ?


----------



## rualexander (8 Jul 2019)

Broadside said:


> Sagan had hair down to his shoulders on Stage 1, he looked much smarter at the start of Stage 2!


You must be wrong there, he had the short back and sides at the team presentation last week.

View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BzgbH0ho9je/?igshid=1m9dvictlkrf0


Maybe you were mistaking him for Daniel Oss?


----------



## Broadside (8 Jul 2019)

rualexander said:


> You must be wrong there, he had the short back and sides at the team presentation last week.
> 
> View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BzgbH0ho9je/?igshid=1m9dvictlkrf0
> 
> ...




You are exactly right!! I thought I was going mad! We were watching at the top of the Muur de Geraardsbergen climb on stage 1 but could only see the backs of the riders as they passed, then saw Sagan with short hair at the team bus on Sunday. Thank you for correcting me :-)

I had assumed he’d had a haircut overnight!


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2019)

Broadside said:


> You are exactly right!! I thought I was going mad! We were watching at the top of the Muur de Geraardsbergen climb on stage 1 but could only see the backs of the riders as they passed, then saw Sagan with short hair at the team bus on Sunday. Thank you for correcting me :-)
> 
> I had assumed he’d had a haircut overnight!


Probally his team mate Daniel Oss ? He has long hair,I think.


----------



## Flash54 (9 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Seriously guys, what is going on with your hair?
> View attachment 474534


Helmet hair rebound!


----------



## brommers (9 Jul 2019)

Daniel Oss


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> View attachment 474671
> Daniel Oss


That's the fella,with a helmet and shades on the double of Sagan.Almost the Yates twins..but not quite.


----------



## brommers (9 Jul 2019)

Did anyone see any real gap between Bernal and Thomas?


----------



## nickyboy (9 Jul 2019)

Boring sprint day enlivened somewhat by a Cat4 climb near the finish. I suspect Groenewegen will be dropped (is he the worst climber in the peleton?). Question is will Bora ride it fast enough to drop Viviani who will probably be the favourite. I guess he will hang on...for the sake of my fantasy team at least


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> Did anyone see any real gap between Bernal and Thomas?


Apparently a second,which becomes five.Is it from the second wheel to cross the line ?
That sounds complicated,so I've probally got it wrong.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2019)

Thomas and Bernal were in a group that got split in two bits, with EB in the front bit and GT in the rear. Everyone in the front bit gets the time of the first rider in that bit. Ditto everyone in the second.

So the gap between the rearmost rider of the front bit and the first rider if the second was only 1s, but the gap from the front of the first bit to the front of the second bit was 5s.

Balls, that was supposed to be crystal clear. It's waffly rubbish isn't it?

Anyway, back to riders' hair. Kittel is a tragic loss to the tour. He had the best hair.


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Boring sprint day enlivened somewhat by a Cat4 climb near the finish. I suspect Groenewegen will be dropped (is he the worst climber in the peleton?). Question is will Bora ride it fast enough to drop Viviani who will probably be the favourite. I guess he will hang on...for the sake of my fantasy team at least


I think groenewegen should make it over if he's recovered from his crash.


Adam4868 said:


> Apparently a second,which becomes five.Is it from the second wheel to cross the line ?
> That sounds complicated,so I've probally got it wrong.



From the front of the first group I believe, which seems equally odd.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2019)

With no Froome in the tour it's going to be the Thomas v Bernal thingy for a while.In the grand scheme of the race 5 seconds...what's that between friends.Day three of a three of a grand tour it's as good a story as they can get.
On a more serious matter I had a small e/w bet on Woods to finish on the podium(yea I know long shot !) is he the chosen one for EF or is it Rigorberto Uran ?


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> With no Froome in the tour it's going to be the Thomas v Bernal thingy for a while.In the grand scheme of the race 5 seconds...what's that between friends.Day three of a three of a grand tour it's as good a story as they can get.
> On a more serious matter I had a small e/w bet on Woods to finish on the podium(yea I know long shot !) is he the chosen one for EF or is it Rigorberto Uran ?


Uran, according to Ned and Dave, at least until we get to the first uphill finish. I'd love Uran to do well but I just can't see it.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Uran, according to Ned and Dave, at least until we get to the first uphill finish. I'd love Uran to do well but I just can't see it.


Thought so maybe,yes I'd like him to do well, but I like Woods think he's a gutsy rider when it comes to the mountains.Im sure by the third week we will know.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Uran, according to Ned and Dave, at least until we get to the first uphill finish. I'd love Uran to do well but I just can't see it.


Uran is in my fantasy team. I have a feeling he will do well. Finished very comfortably with the favourites yesterday (unlike my outsider tip of Aru)


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2019)

I might watch Eurosport today to get some 'Wiggins on a motorbike' commentary.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> I might watch Eurosport today to get some 'Wiggins on a motorbike' commentary.


To be honest I'm.enjoying Eurosport coverage.Wiggins has been top notch,as has Blythe and Orla.The bike stuff is comedy gold.

View: https://twitter.com/SirWiggo/status/1148296108927586305?s=19


----------



## suzeworld (9 Jul 2019)

I’d have to subscribe, but I’d love to see that.


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> To be honest I'm.enjoying Eurosport coverage.Wiggins has been top notch,as has Blythe and Orla.The bike stuff is comedy gold.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/SirWiggo/status/1148296108927586305?s=19



Ahh, from that clip it looks like he's finished for now. Back next week he said.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Ahh, from that clip it looks like he's finished for now. Back next week he said.


I'm pretty sure he said Contador and Flecha are doing some stuff/commentary.I think Wiggins is due back later on.


----------



## roadrash (9 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Anyway, back to riders' hair. Kittel is a tragic loss to the tour. He had the best hair





I bet that scotish nobber marmion is missing his idol Kittel


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2019)

Oh dear. Worst prize ever offered by itv4, Brompton bikes. I won't be bothering with that one


----------



## Dayvo (9 Jul 2019)

Great piece of music by that band just now. Anyone else see/hear it?


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2019)

WGG up in the doomed break again. 

Go Wanty! Superb civil engineers! Go Groupe Gobert! Excellent suppliers of building materials!


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2019)

Quickstep with another win. Pleased for Elia V


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> I think groenewegen should make it over if he's recovered from his crash.
> 
> 
> From the front of the first group I believe, which seems equally odd.


So if the gap between the back of the front group and the front of the back group exceeds one second, the time gap will be the difference between the front of the front and the front of the back group? (I'm not really sure that language is helping me here.)


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So if the gap between the back of the front group and the front of the back group exceeds one second, the time gap will be the difference between the front of the front and the front of the back group? (I'm not really sure that language is helping me here.)


It's taken from the front group but it's a trifle confusing what happened and I haven't quite got my head around it but it goes something like this. 

Bernal was counted as being in the same group as the riders in front because his gap to them was less than three seconds but the gap from them to Thomas was more than three seconds so Thomas wasn't counted in that group, even though he only seemed to be a few seconds behind Bernal, it wasn't Bernal that mattered, it was the leader of the group in front of him, so Thomas gets a five second gap from that group even though he was only a couple of sends behind Bernal - I think. And the rule change was meant to make all this easier!


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2019)

In Sprint finishes you can have a 3 second gap ? But not in uphill finishes or it only applies to stages they have pointed out before hand.The gap was barely a bike length as far as I could see.Seems harsh and fecking complicated ! 
Well done Vivianni !


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Oh dear. Worst prize ever offered by itv4, Brompton bikes. I won't be bothering with that one


I disagree so I entered yesterday. I want the 6-speed titanium Brompton and I have people lined up for the other three!

I am happy enough with my current bikes, except for when I have to transport them long distances by public transport. The Ti Brompton would be perfect for that. The £15k would come in pretty handy too...

I discovered that all of the ITV competitions can be entered free** by post so I entered 4 of them.

If you need encouragement to go in for ITV competitions, ask @DCLane about them ...  (I chatted with him on a forum ride and what he told me spurred me into getting back into 'comping'. I subsequently won £2k and a cycle helmet.) 


** except (of course) for the price of a postage stamp, and an envelope/postcard.

As for Tuesday's stage - fast forward the highlights to the last few kms. A typical boring sprint stage with a couple of minutes of excitement at the finish!


----------



## brommers (10 Jul 2019)

Today's stage looks tailor-made for attacks - Stevo, where are you? Should be good.


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2019)

Quickstep will only let a break go if it doesn't threaten Alaphilippe's yellow jumper which narrows down contenders.
Wellens, Cummings, de Gendt?
Maybe JA will fancy this one too


----------



## johnblack (10 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm pretty sure he said Contador and Flecha are doing some stuff/commentary.I think Wiggins is due back later on.


Love JA Flecha, his recons are ace.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jul 2019)

I'm on the beer/having an important business meeting this afternoon so will miss what should be an exciting stage

What says the CC massive? Loads of breakaway guys will be eying this one. Will the GC guys let Alaphallipe into the break (in which case he is one of the favourites)?


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I'm on the beer/having an important business meeting this afternoon so will miss what should be an exciting stage
> 
> What says the CC massive? Loads of breakaway guys will be eying this one. Will the GC guys let Alaphallipe into the break (in which case he is one of the favourites)?


I refer the honourable gentleman to the answer I gave earlier.
And stop calling me massive. I'm simply carrying a few pounds overwight.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2019)

There not likely to let Allaphillipe go,also QS aren't likely to want anyone else take the jersey !
So I don't see it being a breakaway /GC.More Sagan,Van Aert sort of finish.
Highlights for me this week...work !


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> So I don't see it being a breakaway


You're probably right but Wellens, TdG, Cummings etc are 11 mins down so aren't a threat to yellow.


----------



## Crackle (10 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> I'm simply carrying a few pounds overwight


Over Wight. You're a blimp?

Breakaway. ITV4 reckon Cummins is getting over something, so unlikely to figure. Wellens is a safe bet to be in the breakaway, dunno who else.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> You're probably right but Wellens, TdG, Cummings etc are 11 mins down so aren't a threat to yellow.


Your probally right,I'm usually not ! I just think everyone is still edgy,how many chances are there really for stage wins until teams start trying to control this race.
Quick step I think are going to want to hold onto the jersey for as long as they can.I can't see them not trying for today's stage


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2019)

Sagan by a head, You can't keep a good man down for long!


----------



## brommers (10 Jul 2019)

Thought that it would be really good, but at the end of the day it was pretty boring.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jul 2019)

Remind me, what is he doing there?


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> Thought that it would be really good, but at the end of the day it was pretty boring.


Seems I made the right decision to go to the pub for a "meeting"


----------



## steven1988 (10 Jul 2019)

The most impressive thing about today is wout van aert being up there again, wonder how he will fair once the ups start


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2019)

Expected win by Sagan and he delivered.Tommorows the day to bunk of work.


----------



## rich p (11 Jul 2019)

Pinot either being enigmatic, lacking ambition or playing down the speculation. Take your pick. I can't imagine the other GC contenders saying this...

_..."It's not an obsession," Pinot admitted to L'Équipeon the eve of this year's race. "I like my life as it is at the moment. It's the life I dreamt of and if I win the Tour de France, I won't have this life anymore. Do I want to change my life? No."_


----------



## rich p (11 Jul 2019)

First big test on the hills today.
Hopefully it will be a good scrap and they won't just mark each other.
You can't win it today but you can lose it etc etc.
Bernal, Pinot and YatesA 1,2,3
Maybe.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jul 2019)

Pinot trying to do a Bardet and be all philosophical...the French are pretty easy going,they have their stage winner with Allaphillipe.You just do your best Tibot,we won't judge you.
Yea right.For today's stage, the race to "the plank of the beautiful girls" I'll go with Bardet or Woods ! 
Only cause I like them both and have over 6 quid riding on these two.


----------



## rich p (11 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> the plank of the beautiful girls


Doesn't sound quite as romantic in Anglais!


----------



## brommers (11 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> More Sagan,Van Aert sort of finish


----------



## brommers (11 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Expected win by Sagan and he delivered.Tommorows the day to bunk of work.


Who? You or Sagan?


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> Who? You or Sagan?


I'm far too conscientious,plus I've got Eurosport on my phone if I'm too tempted.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Jul 2019)

Gonna be flipping between cycling and the cricket whilst trying to at least keep working a bit. Having said that most of the people I work with are city-type hooray Henry's so they will be glued to the cricket I suspect

I think we won't know who is going to win the TdF after today but we will know several "contenders" who aren't going to win. For the sake of my fantasy team (and no logic whatsoever) I'm expecting a Bernal, Pinot, Uran top three with Aru right up there


----------



## Crackle (11 Jul 2019)

Yep, we'll know who's going well today. I doubt there'll be an all out attack but some sparring and testing.

Pinot has already lost this race mentally plus he faded a bit in the Dauphine. Barguil was off the back the other day. 

Interested to see Valverde's form after his rumoured weight loss, even though I don't want him to win. Expect to see Quintana following, as usual. Should be good.


----------



## rich p (11 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Yep, we'll know who's going well today. I doubt there'll be an all out attack but some sparring and testing.
> 
> Pinot has already lost this race mentally plus he faded a bit in the Dauphine. Barguil was off the back the other day.
> 
> Interested to see Valverde's form after his rumoured weight loss, even though I don't want him to win. Expect to see Quintana following, as usual. Should be good.


I believe clenbuterol is good for weight loss. I wonder if ValvPiti is aware of that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Doesn't sound quite as romantic in Anglais!


If you translate _planche _as plateau it sounds even better.....


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jul 2019)

Cummings breakaway victory. It's obvious, he's been saving himself and is just waiting to pounce.

Or perhaps he will spend his day in the grupetto ... Who knows? Is he an enigma ... or a waste of space?


----------



## Crackle (11 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Who knows? Is he an enigma ... or a waste of space?


Good for a stage maybe but otherwise, not a team player and not someone who puts himself out if he doesn't want to.


----------



## johnblack (11 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Remind me, what is he doing there?
> View attachment 474894


Doug Ryders pick apparently. I think he may have lost enough time to go in a breakaway soon, maybe needs another hour!


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jul 2019)

Changed my mind,it's got Bernals name all over this stage.


----------



## rich p (11 Jul 2019)

Two Trek riders in the break to maybe help Porte later on.
Hope they've got a towrope, spare tubes and a bandage.


----------



## Crackle (11 Jul 2019)

Ineos massing.


----------



## rich p (11 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Ineos massing.


Ineos missing?


----------



## KneesUp (11 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Gonna be flipping between cycling and the cricket whilst trying to at least keep working a bit. Having said that most of the people I work with are city-type hooray Henry's so they will be glued to the cricket I suspect
> 
> I think we won't know who is going to win the TdF after today but we will know several "contenders" who aren't going to win. For the sake of my fantasy team (and no logic whatsoever) I'm expecting a Bernal, Pinot, Uran top three with Aru right up there


I'd forgotten about the cricket. I might watch a few frames later :-)


----------



## Crackle (11 Jul 2019)

Why was Greipel in this break?


----------



## Dave Davenport (11 Jul 2019)

Now that was a good finish!


----------



## Crackle (11 Jul 2019)

Few surprises in there then. Bernal not in the top 10, Alaphilippe phenomenal, Pinot looking really good but Thomas banishes the doubters and a great ride from Teuns, wow.


----------



## nagden (11 Jul 2019)

What a great stage. Alaphillipe Was superb And Thomas seems to have air of under stated confidence. Shaping up to be a great Tour.


----------



## rich p (11 Jul 2019)

Bardet is a busted flush. French hopes on Pinot seulement


----------



## gavroche (11 Jul 2019)

Bardet out of the GC I think but still good for KOM according to French radio as he has done a lot of training above 2000m.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jul 2019)

3rd on the stage for Wanty Groupe Gobert! Go WGG!


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jul 2019)

Great stage,watched the last 70 k couldn't wait for highlights ! I thought Movistar Valverde then Landa were setting Quintanna up for that ? Those who doubted Thomas fitness have their question answered there I think.It looked like when Pouls dropped back they were saying "take it easy" maybe save yourself for later.


----------



## roadrash (11 Jul 2019)

certainly looks like the question of form for Thomas has been answered, brilliant ride from alaphilipe, I enjoyed that


----------



## derrick (11 Jul 2019)

Lets hope it carries on like today. First real day of enjoyment.


----------



## suzeworld (12 Jul 2019)

What does Gee mean when he says “solid”? 
I can’t tell if he means “tough” or “safe” or “good”. 
Maybe it’s a Welsh thing?


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jul 2019)

suzeworld said:


> What does Gee mean when he says “solid”?
> I can’t tell if he means “tough” or “safe” or “good”.
> Maybe it’s a Welsh thing?


I'd guess it would go something like 
"That climb was fecking solid !"
Would be that was hard.
Or "I put in a solid ride today"
Would be i felt good.
Lol.
Vivianni or is it a chance for Groenwegan today ?


----------



## Crackle (12 Jul 2019)

suzeworld said:


> What does Gee mean when he says “solid”?
> I can’t tell if he means “tough” or “safe” or “good”.
> Maybe it’s a Welsh thing?


I think he meant it went to plan, it was good, expected, no surprises, no attacks, a solid day on the bike with no bad moments.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> I think he meant it went to plan, it was good, expected, no surprises, no attacks, a solid day on the bike with no bad moments.


You and Thomas ain't down with the kids then. "Solid" means difficult as all us fly boys know


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jul 2019)

Perhaps he was referring to the consistency of his stools.


----------



## suzeworld (12 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> You and Thomas ain't down with the kids then. "Solid" means difficult as all us fly boys know



No.  for sure. 
But it does seem as though it might have multiple meanings. He said it multiple times in the post-race interview. 
“difficult” didn’t seem to fit each case.


----------



## suzeworld (12 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Perhaps he was referring to the consistency of his stools.



I sense you are missing Dumpmoulin this year.


----------



## Crackle (12 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> You and Thomas ain't down with the kids then. "Solid" means difficult as all us fly boys know


I believe this quote backs up your interpretation

"I thought it would be more of a solid day, it's never easy, but it was steady over the first few climbs," he explained."

So just me not down wid da kidz


----------



## Crackle (12 Jul 2019)

Another sprint today. I'm hoping Jumbo Visma get their act together today and Groenewegen starts firing. I'm not really sure what happened in the last one with Van Aert at the front, Teunnisen floating and Groenewegen not making it to any wheel despite big efforts to get back in the peloton.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Another sprint today. I'm hoping Jumbo Visma get their act together today and Groenewegen starts firing. I'm not really sure what happened in the last one with Van Aert at the front, Teunnisen floating and Groenewegen not making it to any wheel despite big efforts to get back in the peloton.


Your doing your best to make it sound exciting...150 miles then a sprint.Definately highlights only for me.


----------



## Venod (12 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Your doing your best to make it sound exciting...150 miles then a sprint.Definately highlights only for me.



My thoughts exactly, I think my ride today will be a little longer, timed to get home for the sprint finish, could a break deny the sprinters ?


----------



## johnblack (12 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Perhaps he was referring to the consistency of his stools.


He's keeping off the gels.


----------



## KneesUp (12 Jul 2019)

Is it just me that thought the press made much more out of Bernal taking 5 seconds out of Thomas on stage 3 than of Thomas taking 9 seconds out of Bernal yesterday?


----------



## johnblack (12 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> Bardet out of the GC I think but still good for KOM according to French radio as he has done a lot of training above 2000m.


If Bardet has done a lot of his training above 2k, he will have forsaken some strength which may be why he got spat out yesterday. Still don't see him being up there but it may be a reason for yesterday. Not sure he has a Grand Tour victory in him.


----------



## KneesUp (12 Jul 2019)

What time gap is anyone prepared to say is already too much?

Adam Yates @ 1'24"?
Quintana @ 1'41"?
Dan Martin @ 1'46"?
Nibali @ 1'56"?
Porte @ 1'56"?
Bardet @ 2'57"?
Aru @ 3'25"?


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jul 2019)

KneesUp said:


> Is it just me that thought the press made much more out of Bernal taking 5 seconds out of Thomas on stage 3 than of Thomas taking 9 seconds out of Bernal yesterday?


Trying to create a bit off attention/excitement.Same as last year with Froome/Thomas who's the leader game.Im more suprised anyone doubted Thomas fitness at all.Theres nothing left to chance at Ineos.


----------



## johnblack (12 Jul 2019)

KneesUp said:


> What time gap is anyone prepared to say is already too much?
> 
> Adam Yates @ 1'24"?
> Quintana @ 1'41"?
> ...


I'd be happier with 1.46 on Martin than 1.56 on Porte. Trouble is I can't see any of those really being in contention unless there are big problems for those above them.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jul 2019)

KneesUp said:


> What time gap is anyone prepared to say is already too much?
> 
> Adam Yates @ 1'24"?
> Quintana @ 1'41"?
> ...





johnblack said:


> I'd be happier with 1.46 on Martin than 1.56 on Porte. Trouble is I can't see any of those really being in contention unless there are big problems for those above them.


On a plus side of this,the longer the race goes on we might see some aggressive attacks by some of these and their teams.If you've nothing to lose it might make some good racing.


----------



## KneesUp (12 Jul 2019)

johnblack said:


> I'd be happier with 1.46 on Martin than 1.56 on Porte. Trouble is I can't see any of those really being in contention unless there are big problems for those above them.


The year Porte was going up every incline in front of Froome he looked like he had the world at his pedals, but I've not seen anything since that suggests he can win a grand tour.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jul 2019)

KneesUp said:


> Is it just me that thought the press made much more out of Bernal taking 5 seconds out of Thomas on stage 3 than of Thomas taking 9 seconds out of Bernal yesterday?


That's just the UK general sports media, who are useless for cycling coverage because they are obsessed with British riders to the exclusion of everything else that's happening in the race.

The radio reports on the TdF tend to be "what Geraint Thomas did in the tour today" which in the majority of stages so far has been "sod all, because it was a fecking sprinters' stage you numpty"


----------



## johnblack (12 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> On a plus side of this,the longer the race goes on we might see some aggressive attacks by some of these and their teams.If you've nothing to lose it might make some good racing.


Yeah, I think most of those below Yates on 1.24 are probably already think about different tactics rather than hanging on to the back of Ineos, how long it will take for them to try something is difficult, I can't see it happening this weekend. Movistar will be interesting to watch (for a change), with both Landa and Quintana leaving, I don't think either are going to be too bothered about team orders.


----------



## johnblack (12 Jul 2019)

KneesUp said:


> The year Porte was going up every incline in front of Froome he looked like he had the world at his pedals, but I've not seen anything since that suggests he can win a grand tour.


He looked really good at Romandie and Swiss last year, well, going up hill at least but go further than a week and he just always seems to have a bad day. He's been very much under the radar so far and I reckon he'll stay that way for as long as he can and hope that he can outstay the others around him.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jul 2019)

WGG in the break again. I think the meeting went something like this:

M. Prudhomme: Gentlemen, I will give your team a wildcard provided you put riders into every break, no matter how doomed, to give the impression that something is happening in the boring bits.
M. Wanty et M. Gobert: Oui d'accord. And can you get Carlton Kirby not to completely ignore our riders, especially if the break sticks and they come in third.
M. Prudhomme: Malheuresement there are some things I cannot promise.
M. Wanty et M. Gobert: (Flemish expletives)


----------



## Crackle (12 Jul 2019)

KneesUp said:


> What time gap is anyone prepared to say is already too much?
> 
> Adam Yates @ 1'24"?
> Quintana @ 1'41"?
> ...


Where are you taking them from though?

If we choose Thomas as the main GC contender then it becomes
Adam Yates @ 35secs
Dan Martin @ 39secs
Nibali @ 49secs
Porte @ 49secs
Bardet @ 1'50
Aru 2' 18

Bernal is at 5 secs, Pinot at 9 secs, Kruijswijk at 13, Woods at 22, Uran 24, Fuglsang 28, Buchmann 31, Mas 32 and Thomas is 41 seconds behind Alaphilippe.

Still quite open I'd say, at least for the GC


----------



## nickyboy (12 Jul 2019)

Post race interview with Groenewegen discussing his crash on S1

"Yeah I went down hard on S1 so the next day I'm really f***ed"

Good lad, I don't think ITV picked it up cos there wasn't the usual apology for swearing after the interview


----------



## Crackle (12 Jul 2019)

Finally Jumbo Visma get it right!


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jul 2019)

Some ride from WVA in the lead up to that sprint.Groenewegen definitely looked the fastest and came from quite a bit back.


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2019)

Too early to say on GC yet. 
You can lose minutes on one stage in the high mountains if you have a bad day . 
The bench of the pretty girls was an indication but not definitive.
It showed Thomas was in with a shout though.


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Jul 2019)

Thomas has experience on his side over Bernie Inn, he's ridden this a few times before. Hopefully yesterday was an indication of his overall strength and not him being out of form and playing a bluff.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jul 2019)

Looks like the sort of day/stage where Allaphillipe will try and get the jersey back ? Either that or it's good old dependable Sagan win.


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Looks like the sort of day/stage where Allaphillipe will try and get the jersey back ? Either that or it's good old dependable Sagan win.


Bonus seconds on the penultimate climb. I was wondering if he'd go for them but it all depends on the breakaway and which teams will work on the front because I doubt Quickstep can control it all day.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jul 2019)

Maybe stage 6 took a lot out of him ? There's plenty of KOM points today's aswell.Wellens ?


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jul 2019)

Is this you really @rich p ?

View: https://twitter.com/carltonkirby/status/1149995647141126144?s=19


----------



## Dayvo (13 Jul 2019)

Blimey! 

Bring back steel bikes!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jul 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Blimey!
> 
> Bring back steel bikes!


I think we now know that 'solid' didn't apply to the bike.


----------



## User169 (13 Jul 2019)

Nibbles fooked.


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2019)

Some stage this.


----------



## Dayvo (13 Jul 2019)

Great ride from TdG. 

A classic break and win ride.


----------



## brommers (13 Jul 2019)

Brilliant stage. Well done Thomas de Gendt.


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2019)

Was Woods in that crash?


----------



## fossyant (13 Jul 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Blimey!
> 
> Bring back steel bikes!



I wont be buying a snaparello.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Some stage this.



It was a really great race. deGent, Alaphillipe and Pinot were excellent and they all ended up getting what they wanted from the day

I do think these classics-style stages produce better racing than the long alpine climb stages


----------



## gavroche (13 Jul 2019)

What a finish!! Congratulations to De Genht and fantastic attack from Alaphilppe to get the Yellow jersey back and great ride by Pinot to improve his GC. I am still hopeful for a French victory in yellow in Paris from either one.


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2019)

Ah it was Woods who crashed.


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Jul 2019)

Geraint, is already over a minute down, on a strong TT and hill climber. This could get interesting.


----------



## brommers (13 Jul 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> Geraint, is already over a minute down, on a strong TT and hill climber. This could get interesting.


Alaphilippe is a decent TTer, but has never strung a series of mountain stage performances together, not to say it couldn't happen though.


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2019)

Pinot is looking rather Zen like, I thought he'd have cracked by now, he was descending well too. Is it possible we could have a French winner.....


----------



## MasterDabber (13 Jul 2019)

Really enjoying this years... Alaphilippe is pure gold, a real racer. And Pinot is really fighting for it. If G doesn't win I'd love one of them to win.
I know it may be a big ask for Alaphilippe but who knows.


----------



## gavroche (13 Jul 2019)

It is a very open Tour and fascinating. Who will be the fresher in the third week when they tackle the Alps?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> Alaphilippe is a decent TTer, but has never strung a series of mountain stage performances together, not to say it couldn't happen though.


He is on excellent form this year, though. Which was why I tentatively suggested him as a GC contender before the race started.


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2019)

I've said it before but I'll eat my casquette if Alaphillipe is in the GC mix in the 3rd week.
The fact that hes chasing the jersey now like a tearaway is testament to that


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jul 2019)

Great stage and win by De ghent ! I was willing him over the line ! 
As for Allaphillipe winning,not a chance for me.It would be nice but I don't think you can win the tour racing like he does.Its great to watch though.
How the feck did Thomas get up and get back in and Woods lose so much time...that's what teamwork does I guess.Um just pissed cause I had Woods down for a podium place.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Great stage and win by De ghent ! I was willing him over the line !
> As for Allaphillipe winning,not a chance for me.It would be nice but I don't think you can win the tour racing like he does.Its great to watch though.
> How the feck did Thomas get up and get back in and Woods lose so much time...that's what teamwork does I guess.Um just pissed cause I had Woods down for a podium place.


Maybe Woods was the bike that broke in two and Thomas could get back in the race sooner.

As a side comment, I was listening to David Millar yesterday or the day before and he said, as if it were something he'd never seen before, that Pinot was smiling and laughing. Summat's happened in France!


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Maybe Woods was the bike that broke in two and Thomas could get back in the race sooner.
> 
> As a side comment, I was listening to David Millar yesterday or the day before and he said, as if it were something he'd never seen before, that Pinot was smiling and laughing. Summat's happened in France!


I was being slightly sarcastic.Woods didn't have the luxury of his team around for him.Moscon had to sit at the side of the road and sulk whilst Ineos came to pick him up.


----------



## brommers (14 Jul 2019)

Should be another lively stage with bonus seconds on offer


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> Should be another lively stage with bonus seconds on offer
> 
> View attachment 475375


That last hill looks like it juste might suit JA. Where have we heard that before?
He may have emptied the tank and burnt some matches yesterday though


----------



## Crackle (14 Jul 2019)

Dug into his suitcase of pain


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jul 2019)

Pedalling squares.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> That's just the UK general sports media, who are useless for cycling coverage because they are obsessed with British riders to the exclusion of everything else that's happening in the race.


An example, the TV sports update last night (I forget which channel) was "G fell off but caught up again" (shot of broken bike) and that's it. No mention of anything else. 

If that's all you're going to report, why bother reporting it at all?


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2019)

Morning all, just to prove I haven’t flounced out of the forum, just been too busy to post much recently, thought I’d pop my head over the parapet to say...

Pinot: not disappointing

Fantastic stage yesterday - great win for TdG, Alaphilippe back in yellow and Pinot riding like a true GC contender. He’s usually had at least one bad day this far into the race. I remain hopeful.


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2019)

MasterDabber said:


> Really enjoying this years... Alaphilippe is pure gold, a real racer. And Pinot is really fighting for it. If G doesn't win I'd love one of them to win.
> I know it may be a big ask for Alaphilippe but who knows.



I think Alaphilippe is a bit Voeckler-like, in that he has the talent and potential to be a GC winner, but doesn’t have the team behind him to win a GC, so he focuses on stage wins and getting in yellow for a few days early in the race. 

He has more application than Voeckler though.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jul 2019)

Nice to hear from you,agree Pinot looks good but can he go the distance ? I'm not sure.
Class picture of Thomas crash...

View: https://twitter.com/richardmoore73/status/1150140754427355136?s=19


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> Morning all, just to prove I haven’t flounced out of the forum, just been too busy to post much recently, thought I’d pop my head over the parapet to say...


Were you doing the ferry control yesterday? If so, sorry not to see you but I wimped out. Partly due to the inaccessibility of the ride HQ, but mainly just general wimpiness at the thought of 300k.

As to yesterday, that was a fantastic! Totally unpredictable and not from the copy book of "standard ways TdF stages play out"


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Were you doing the ferry control yesterday?



No - I meant to put myself forward for it again, as I really enjoyed doing that last year, but I never got round to it.


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Pinot looks good but can he go the distance ?



Who knows? Will be interesting to see how he gets on when they hit the big mountains, and who else looks up for the challenge. Can’t say anyone is a stand-out favourite so far.


----------



## brommers (14 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> That last hill looks like it juste might suit JA. Where have we heard that before?
> He may have emptied the tank and burnt some matches yesterday though


Got outsprinted by Pinot yesterday and on the mountain finish he barely got over the finishing line.


----------



## Venod (14 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Pretty amazing photo



My first thoughts, but I think its a still from a video, a good one though.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Pretty amazing photo
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/richardmoore73/status/1150140754427355136?s=19



As amazing as it was about an hour ago - see above!


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> Got outsprinted by Pinot yesterday and on the mountain finish he barely got over the finishing line.


I'm not sure if he was outsprinted or they came to a agreement.You have the points and I'll have the jersey ? Said in a French accent of course.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> Who knows? Will be interesting to see how he gets on when they hit the big mountains, and who else looks up for the challenge. Can’t say anyone is a stand-out favourite so far.


I think Movistar,Ineos are sitting back and watching..so to speak.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> As amazing as it was about an hour ago - see above!


Deleted


----------



## brommers (14 Jul 2019)

Er, that was, er, boring!


----------



## brommers (14 Jul 2019)

Champagne Super Over


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> Champagne Super Over


What a day of finger nail biting sport!


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2019)

Can anyone explain to me why Marc Soler busted a gut to get in the break for a futile gesture, when he's the main mountains domestique for Movistar's three leaders. They need a new DS and team manager.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Can anyone explain to me why Marc Soler busted a gut to get in the break for a futile gesture, when he's the main mountains domestique for Movistar's three leaders. They need a new DS and team manager.


They have a cunning plan ? More likely they don't know themselves...they still have to pick a team leader.


----------



## rualexander (15 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Dug into his suitcase of pain



"Suitcase of courage" surely?!


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2019)

rualexander said:


> "Suitcase of courage" surely?!


Oh yes, suitcase of courage, my apologies.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jul 2019)

The excitement yesterday was all at the start. Yoann Offredo fell off. But got back on again.

Quiet day today too probably.


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2019)

Didn't know about DeMarchi's crash, collarbone, rib, pneumothorax and multiple cuts, ouch!


----------



## nickyboy (15 Jul 2019)

I do wish the Tour would have more stages like the one deGent won and fewer Alpine style ones. It seems they believe the winner of Le Tour should always be the person who can ride these long ascents quickest. I'd like a Classics style rider to get a look in. Or maybe load up the TT and give someone like Dennis an outside chance

Maybe I'm just bored with defensive riding in the mountain stages


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jul 2019)

I'm not so sure it's the rider as such,your forgetting you need a good team.Ineos don't necessarily ride defensively,more aggressive.Its hard to match their pace in the long mountain stages.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jul 2019)

Who said the Tours not exciting..

View: https://twitter.com/frankdelatorr90/status/1150488755926646784?s=19


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I do wish the Tour would have more stages like the one deGent won and fewer Alpine style ones. It seems they believe the winner of Le Tour should always be the person who can ride these long ascents quickest. I'd like a Classics style rider to get a look in. Or maybe load up the TT and give someone like Dennis an outside chance
> 
> Maybe I'm just bored with defensive riding in the mountain stages


However the tour is weighted, people always complain. Too much TT (like Wiggins' year)? Boo! Too much trundling up alps staring at power meters? Boo! Too much (or just some) pavé? Boo! Too many flat 200k stages where only the last 200m counts? Boo! Team TT? Boo!

Don't forget we always have the actual classics to watch classics style riding.


----------



## woodbutcher (15 Jul 2019)

The tour is in my bit of France today, lm just back from a ride and it is hot and windy out there ......vivre le tour !


----------



## Dayvo (15 Jul 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> The tour is in my bit of France today, lm just back from a ride and it is hot and windy out there ......vivre le tour !



Just watching it now, the countryside is staggeringly beautiful.


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2019)

I thought this might be a boring day but the race has exploded. Pinot and Fuglsang plus others all caught on the wrong side of this split and haemorrhaging time


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Jul 2019)

Yeah, it's certainly not boring. Wind and rolling terrain has really done for some riders (and some whole teams).


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Jul 2019)

Really impressed with Alaphilippe again today.


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2019)

1.40 that's a massive blow to everyone in that second group.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Jul 2019)

WVA spoiling Viviani's party there at the end too. These cyclocross boys are really shaking things up.


----------



## brommers (15 Jul 2019)

Well, what looked like an innocuous stage, turned out to be one of the most exciting - probably 10 days of hard racing took their toll on some of the GC men.


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2019)

Some odd tactics from Movistar dropping people back for Landa and risking towing other GC guys back to Quintana.

Alaphilippe looking better and better and with 1.12 on Thomas. He's got to be wondering if he can survive the high mtns now.


----------



## woodbutcher (15 Jul 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Just watching it now, the countryside is staggeringly beautiful.


Yes it never ceases to amaze me , it is very beautiful even in winter , l am so lucky to be living here and l sure as hell don't take it for granted.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jul 2019)

Great stage today, totally unexpected.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jul 2019)

Looks like they went back for Landa when he went "off road" ? 


View: https://twitter.com/CaleyFretz/status/1150800325579825152?s=19


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> He's got to be wondering if he can survive the high mtns now.


He can't.
Listen to me...

Poor George Bennett. Fancy sending the 4th placed GC rider back to collect bottles in the middle of attacks in a crosswind. You do have to wonder if they haven't got an ex-Movistar DS


----------



## nagden (15 Jul 2019)

Another great stage. I still like the look of Alaphillipe. The two days in the mountains after the rest day should be great.


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> He can't.
> Listen to me...
> 
> Poor George Bennett. Fancy sending the 4th placed GC rider back to collect bottles in the middle of attacks in a crosswind. You do have to wonder if they haven't got an ex-Movistar DS


Yep more mad tactics. Bennet was looking like a safer bet than kruisiwijck.

The other thing I liked about that stage was Luke Rowe telling Valvpiti to fook orf when he came to the front and skipped his turn. He stayed at the back after that.


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> The other thing I liked about that stage was Luke Rowe telling Valvpiti to fook orf when he came to the front and skipped his turn. He stayed at the back after that.


Damn I missed that. I'd like to tell the twat to fook off too.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jul 2019)

Luke Rowe was something else today,they took there eye of the ball there.Crosswinds and breaks are his thing.
What happened to EF who started a charge then got dropped


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> What happened to EF who started a charge then got dropped


How many ex Movistar DS's are there?


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> How many ex Movistar DS's are there?


All of them.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Some odd tactics from Movistar dropping people back for Landa and risking towing other GC guys back to Quintana.
> 
> Alaphilippe looking better and better and with 1.12 on Thomas. He's got to be wondering if he can survive the high mtns now.


I reckon QS have a cunning plan,they are riding for Mas.Allaphilipe can't win this.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I reckon QS have a cunning plan,they are riding for Mas.Allaphilipe can't win this.


I misread that as "riding for Mrs Alaphilippe" ????


----------



## gavroche (16 Jul 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Yes it never ceases to amaze me , it is very beautiful even in winter , l am so lucky to be living here and l sure as hell don't take it for granted.


Yes, apart from the race, I also watch it for the scenery, breathtakingly beautiful.


----------



## Crackle (16 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I reckon QS have a cunning plan,they are riding for Mas.Allaphilipe can't win this.


He's very quietly and efficiently stayed in the top ten. I don't think QS have the team to support him though.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Yep more mad tactics. Bennet was looking like a safer bet than kruisiwijck.
> 
> The other thing I liked about that stage was Luke Rowe telling Valvpiti to fook orf when he came to the front and skipped his turn. He stayed at the back after that.



View: https://twitter.com/sticky_bottle/status/1151060034446659584?s=19

I knew Luke wouldn't have used that terrible F word.....


----------



## brommers (16 Jul 2019)

Luke Rowe is a great team captain and being a classics specialist, he would be very experienced racing in crosswinds. I hope that INEOS free him up to race the spring classics next year.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jul 2019)

I think it's been a pretty good first week for the Tour.Didnt have to do much to beat the giro,but I've got into this now.Should be some fireworks to come.


----------



## roadrash (16 Jul 2019)

should be fireworks on Saturday on the tourmalet


----------



## Crackle (16 Jul 2019)

Anyone watching the ITV4 summary. Pinot and Madiot are not in a happy place, the body language of Pinot is telling. I'm not really sure about the dodgy football analogies either.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Anyone watching the ITV4 summary. Pinot and Madiot are not in a happy place, the body language of Pinot is telling. I'm not really sure about the dodgy football analogies either.


Just seen that,looking like a proper sulk.Its not fair,we didn't deserve it...I think it's a bit worse than 1-0 at half time.


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2019)

Sprint stage so lacking interest unless we get some wind action again.


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Sprint stage so lacking interest unless we get some wind action again.


I had some wind action this morning.

There was a post from Llandegla trail centre yesterday, which I use occasionally, showing Ian Stannard sitting at the cafe benches there



I wondered why he hadn't made the team and I thought it was the back loaded nature of the Tour this year. But in an interview Brailsford said you need an all round team now it's down to 8 riders and I guess Rowe is more of an all rounder than Stannard.


----------



## johnblack (17 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> I had some wind action this morning.
> 
> There was a post from Llandegla trail centre yesterday, which I use occasionally, showing Ian Stannard sitting at the cafe benches there
> 
> ...



Is that Adam Blythe with him?


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2019)

johnblack said:


> Is that Adam Blythe with him?


It could be, I'm not sure.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jul 2019)

Yoann Offredo most aggressive rider ... and joint lanterne rouge


View: https://twitter.com/TeamWantyGobert/status/1151240685858803717?s=19


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yoann Offredo most aggressive rider ... and joint lanterne rouge
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/TeamWantyGobert/status/1151240685858803717?s=19



Go go Wanty Group Gobert!


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Go go Wanty Group Gobert!


I've said it before but it's clear that WGG is the right team for Cav to go to. They won't pay him much, and they won't give him any support riders but if he wants a valedictory Tour then the I'm sure WGG would love the publicity. They might want him to pick up a few points for them at Pro-Continental level or European Tour or whatever it's called too.

Warning. I am a visionary. If you repeat my opinions as your own people may point and laugh.


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yoann Offredo most aggressive rider ... and joint lanterne rouge
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/TeamWantyGobert/status/1151240685858803717?s=19



Is he still the red light?


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Is he still the red light?


He is indeed.

I see Pinot has scraped back into the top 10 at the expense of Ciccone who came in last on the stage.


----------



## brommers (17 Jul 2019)

Shouldn't Groenewegen be leading out Wout Van Aert? I think WVA is faster!


----------



## nickyboy (17 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> I had some wind action this morning.
> 
> There was a post from Llandegla trail centre yesterday, which I use occasionally, showing Ian Stannard sitting at the cafe benches there
> 
> ...




I wonder why they wear their FPKW gear for an incognito MTB ride? Surely they have some stuff other than what the sponsors give them. Have they never heard of Decathlon?


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I wonder why they wear their FPKW gear for an incognito MTB ride? Surely they have some stuff other than what the sponsors give them. Have they never heard of Decathlon?


If only eh.

I doubt they were MTN biking, probably just a cafe stop, you see quite a few roadies there.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jul 2019)

So as good as it's been,the real race starts tommorow ! I read one of those snippets of trivia that for the last seven years the person who had the yellow jersey after stage 11 went on to win the Tour ? Anyway let the battle begin.
I'm off on my hols on Friday,usually go to the Tour but going to have to find a bar in Italy with a tv for a change !


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> So as good as it's been,the real race starts tommorow ! I read one of those snippets of trivia that for the last seven years the person who had the yellow jersey after stage 11 went on to win the Tour ? Anyway let the battle begin.
> I'm off on my hols on Friday,usually go to the Tour but going to have to find a bar in Italy with a tv for a change !


Buon viaggio


----------



## rich p (18 Jul 2019)

SYates in the break for Adam a bit later. I guess he's planning on attacking but there's a long way to go after the Horquette summit.


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> SYates in the break for Adam a bit later. I guess he's planning on attacking but there's a long way to go after the Horquette summit.


I was trying to work out who was in the break, there's about 40 of them.


----------



## rich p (18 Jul 2019)

Adam is too far back for an Adam attack. Is SY just going for the stage?


----------



## rich p (18 Jul 2019)

Or helping Trentin up front?


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2019)

Stage win and testing the legs.


----------



## rich p (18 Jul 2019)

I thought he'd be keeping himself fresh but what do I know!
Status quo in the peloton.


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2019)

Classy win that.


----------



## BrumJim (18 Jul 2019)

GC contenders keeping their powder dry for tomorrow?


----------



## Beebo (18 Jul 2019)

E


rich p said:


> I thought he'd be keeping himself fresh but what do I know!
> Status quo in the peloton.


I doubt he targeted today as a win, he found himself in the massive breakaway almost by accident.


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2019)

What happened to Rohan Dennis?


----------



## BrumJim (18 Jul 2019)

Beebo said:


> E
> 
> I doubt he targeted today as a win, he found himself in the massive breakaway almost by accident.



Retrospectively, a good one to go for. He needs good legs if he is going to support is brother as a super-domestique for the Pyrenean stages. Today would be a good one to see how is form is, and can go full gas, knowing there is a sort of rest day tomorrow before he is needed on Saturday.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Classy win that.



It was, the others must have been kicking themselves as it was Yates' race nous that won it. I thought he'd blown it up the last climb by going too fast and dropping Trentin (who was the obvious winner in a group sprint)


----------



## brommers (18 Jul 2019)

Simon Yates was always going to go for a stage win in this tour and when he heard on the radio that his brother and all the main GC protagonists were just marking each other out, he got the go-ahead to go for it!


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jul 2019)

Yoann Offredo retains the lanterne rouge. Rumour has it that he's doing the TT on a Dutch roadster in case he accidentally goes too fast.

166 YOANN OFFREDO 196 WANTY - GOBERT CYCLING TEAM 54H 40' 44'' + 02H 14' 35'' - -


----------



## brommers (18 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yoann Offredo retains the lanterne rouge. Rumour has it that he's doing the TT on a Dutch roadster in case he accidentally goes too fast.
> 
> 166 YOANN OFFREDO 196 WANTY - GOBERT CYCLING TEAM 54H 40' 44'' + 02H 14' 35'' - -


But I did read that he'd spent the most hours in the breakaways


----------



## rich p (18 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> What happened to Rohan Dennis?


No explanation yet but walked off in a huff apparently


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> No explanation yet but walked off in a huff apparently


He was seen arguing with the team car according to French TV. Team unable to say why he abandoned.

Sounds like a jucy bit of gossip for us to discuss during the rest day (as we armchair spectators call the time trial)


----------



## Aravis (18 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yoann Offredo retains the lanterne rouge. Rumour has it that he's doing the TT on a Dutch roadster in case he accidentally goes too fast.
> 
> 166 YOANN OFFREDO 196 WANTY - GOBERT CYCLING TEAM 54H 40' 44'' + 02H 14' 35'' - -


Amongst the many amusing tales I've read about Tours past, this one stands high. Be careful what you wish for:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerhard_Schönbacher

I think you'll appreciate the final line in the article.


----------



## Beebo (18 Jul 2019)

Aravis said:


> Amongst the many amusing tales I've read about Tours past, this one stands high. Be careful what you wish for:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerhard_Schönbacher
> 
> I think you'll appreciate the final line in the article.



Heres an interesting fact that i never knew. Do any other races do this, other than an elimination race on the track.

“The Tour de France organisers did not like the attention that last-placed finishers got, so for the 1980 Tour de France they added the rule that after some stages the last-placed cyclist in the general classification would be removed from the race”


----------



## User169 (18 Jul 2019)

Watching Belgian TV coverage. They have a TdF show every night which is as big as Match of the Day.

Nice to see that one of the pundits this evening is Stig Broeckx. He's looking good!


----------



## nickyboy (18 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> No explanation yet but walked off in a huff apparently



He'd be well suited to Cyclechat


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2019)

Tommorow or Saturday for Allaphillipe to let go of the jersey ?


----------



## gavroche (18 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Tommorow or Saturday for Allaphillipe to let go of the jersey ?


I think Alaphilippe might surprise us still for a few days yet. Don't write him off. He seems to be on top form and let's not forget that he also is a good climber. 
Allez Jullian!!


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> I think Alaphilippe might surprise us still for a few days yet. Don't write him off. He seems to be on top form and let's not forget that he also is a good climber.
> Allez Jullian!!


He's been brilliant,but if its not tomorrow it's definitely Saturday.Sorry.


----------



## Milzy (18 Jul 2019)

Why is Dennis so peed off!? 
You can’t say he just wants to start prepping for the hour record. He had a good chance of a stage win tomorrow.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2019)

It's got to be a fall out with management.Told to go and get bottles ? Only had marmite and no Vegemite ? Does seem odd as I'd have thought he was one of the favourites for tommorows stage.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2019)

Still non the wiser,I'd guess he spat his dummy out !

View: https://twitter.com/Bahrain_Merida/status/1151976729717747713?s=19


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Jul 2019)

Aravis said:


> Amongst the many amusing tales I've read about Tours past, this one stands high. Be careful what you wish for:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerhard_Schönbacher
> 
> I think you'll appreciate the final line in the article.


After Schönbacher went 220 km/h, standing on skis on top of a car, this record was included in the _Guinness Book of Records_.[6]

Legend.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2019)

themosquitoking said:


> After Schönbacher went 220 km/h, standing on skis on top of a car, this record was included in the _Guinness Book of Records_.[6]
> 
> Legend.


The previous line began with 'Later.' Should 'After' come before 'Later?' Or should 'After' come later than 'Later?' It's two paragraphs competing for the lanterne rouge.....


----------



## Aravis (19 Jul 2019)

Beebo said:


> Heres an interesting fact that i never knew. Do any other races do this, other than an elimination race on the track.
> 
> “The Tour de France organisers did not like the attention that last-placed finishers got, so for the 1980 Tour de France they added the rule that after some stages the last-placed cyclist in the general classification would be removed from the race”


The background there was that there used to be an extensive series of criteriums in towns and villages up and down France following the Tour, with results largely pre-determined. The latest _Lanterne Rouge_ was said to command an appearance fee similar to the Tour winner, hence the determined competition for the "title". This is what the Tour organisation didn't like so much.

The decline of the criterium circuit (mid 1980s?) is a story I don't really know, but by reducing the prestige of the _Lanterne Rouge_ it resolved the Tour's problem.

Thinking about it, I'm not sure the trick the Tour played in 1980 was really going to help. Surely it would just add to the intrigue?


----------



## Aravis (19 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> I think Alaphilippe might surprise us still for a few days yet. Don't write him off. He seems to be on top form and let's not forget that he also is a good climber.
> Allez Jullian!!


Yep, he's converted me for sure. I have the impression that what he's really doing is working out what he's capable of, never having raced a GT for GC before. At the same time he's taking pressure off Mas, and can easily slip into super dom mode if necessary.

But if it works for him this year it wouldn't be the strangest thing that's ever happened.


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2019)

27km of lumpy time trial with some bits up to 10%. 
This should shake a few things up. GT should go well if he's got the form and the other GC contenders will need to step up if they don't want to ship more time to Ineos.


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> No explanation yet but walked off in a huff apparently




Gotta to be a bit more to it than that, which just sounds like a trigger.


----------



## nickyboy (19 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Gotta to be a bit more to it than that, which just sounds like a trigger.




My experience is these things are never as a result of a single issue. Different teams have different management styles and different focuses. He took the moolah to leave BMC and join BM, knowing they were well off the pace on TT technology compared to BMC but presumably with promises they would up their game
You can imagine how the past few months have played out as BM probably kept promising better TT tech and failing to deliver it. Trust issues, undelivered promises....Dennis is, apparently, quite an outspoken guy and it seems this all got on top of him


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2019)

Anyone watch La Course. Cruel on Spratt but Vos continues her resurgence with a brilliant well timed finish.


----------



## Beebo (19 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> My experience is these things are never as a result of a single issue. Different teams have different management styles and different focuses. He took the moolah to leave BMC and join BM, knowing they were well off the pace on TT technology compared to BMC but presumably with promises they would up their game
> You can imagine how the past few months have played out as BM probably kept promising better TT tech and failing to deliver it. Trust issues, undelivered promises....Dennis is, apparently, quite an outspoken guy and it seems this all got on top of him


Still doesn’t really excuse his behaviour. I hope he feels very silly this morning. 
the guy in yellow gets an off the peg skin suit to wear. I know Sky had issues with these in previous years. Sometimes you just have to get on a deal with these issues.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Anyone watch La Course. Cruel on Spratt but Vos continues her resurgence with a brilliant well timed finish.



One of the best finishes I have seen - not only did she catch and pass Spratt like she wasn't even there, she also rode the entire group off her tail at the same time. The acceleration was extraordinary.


----------



## BrumJim (19 Jul 2019)

I am going to stick my neck out and predict a Van Aert win.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jul 2019)

BrumJim said:


> I am going to stick my neck out and predict a Van Aert win.



I think he's a bit too heavy for today's course. But he seems to have a habit of winning regardless at the moment...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jul 2019)

Asgreen's time won't be matched for quite a while though... that was a serious ride.


----------



## BrumJim (19 Jul 2019)

BrumJim said:


> I am going to stick my neck out and predict a Van Aert win.



He still might make it.....

(I'm giving up predictions)


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2019)

It didn't look good for him. Race over, hope it isn't too bad.


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2019)

I missed it but CN says gashed thigh. Somebody said broken leg?


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2019)

Could be. Not the greatest quality video, thank goodness. Look too close and it could be unpleasant.


Spoiler




View: https://twitter.com/cyclocross24/status/1152221987022016512


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2019)




----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2019)

Ouchy ouch


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jul 2019)

Bad course design / set-up or inexperience on Van Aert's part? Hard to tell...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jul 2019)

Alaphilippe is kicking arse at the moment.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jul 2019)

Uran came so close!


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Alaphilippe is kicking arse at the moment.


Either that or he's about to blow up spectacularly (glass half empty)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Either that or he's about to blow up spectacularly (glass half empty)



Still fastest at the second split, ahead of Thomas.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jul 2019)

That was not a contender's performance by Adam Yates, unfortunately...


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2019)

Chuffing Eck, wot a ride from Alaphilippe


----------



## Beebo (19 Jul 2019)

Flipping heck!
That wasn’t in the script. 
Has he burnt himself out before the big stage tomorrow


----------



## Milzy (19 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Chuffing Eck, wot a ride from Alaphilippe


The secret is a can of Monster 15 mins before.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jul 2019)

That was one of the best TT performances I've ever seen in the Tour. If he hopes to keep Yellow in the mountains he needed to give himself a cushion and he did.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2019)

Go and have a lie down Julian.


----------



## Milzy (19 Jul 2019)

He’s doing all he can which is great. I still think he’ll pop in the mountains & GT will be in Yellow.


----------



## Domus (19 Jul 2019)

WOW


----------



## nickyboy (19 Jul 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That was one of the best TT performances I've ever seen in the Tour. If he hopes to keep Yellow in the mountains he needed to give himself a cushion and he did.



Me too, whilst different it was right up there with people like Indurain

I hope he wins the whole thing. I suspect Ineos are having to recalibrate now. The good news is that the GC fight hasn't exploded with Thomas miles ahead so those in 3-8 place will hopefully animate the racing


----------



## brommers (19 Jul 2019)

Geraint Thomas sounded a tad disappointed when interviewed at the finish, but I think that when he reflects on it and sees how much time he has gained on the other GC contenders (barring Alaphilippe) his mood will change. He is also going to be the clear leader now at Ineos!


----------



## Ian H (19 Jul 2019)

An exciting time-trial! Who'd have predicted that?


----------



## brommers (19 Jul 2019)

Ian H said:


> An exciting time-trial! Who'd have predicted that?


I quite enjoy the time trials, it makes a break from flat, boring sprint finishes and that stage yesterday, where the GC men were just going through the motions (did enjoy S. Yates's win though). At least other riders have got to attack now to make any impression on the top two.


----------



## Ian H (19 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> I quite enjoy the time trials, it makes a break from flat, boring sprint finishes and that stage yesterday, where the GC men were just going through the motions (did enjoy S. Yates's win though). At least other riders have got to attack now to make any impression on the top two.


Oh, I quite enjoy time-trials, but not just watching them (mostly).


----------



## MasterDabber (19 Jul 2019)

Domus said:


> WOW



That would be one word!


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2019)

Movistar trio were pretty average again apart from the ageless Valverde 
I'm disappointed with Adam Yates but he's disappointed me before in a similar fashion 
Maybe tomorrow will clear up the picture! Or maybe not


----------



## gavroche (19 Jul 2019)

Many people keep saying Alaphillipe is running out of steam and yet he keeps winning. I think this year could be his year. He is on top form and must now think he can win the Tour. Allez Jullian!!


----------



## roadrash (19 Jul 2019)

I still don't see alaphilipe as this years winner, I think he has done too much in the first two weeks, definitely food for thought for the future though.


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2019)

Interesting stat, Alaphilippe has beaten Thomas 4 times in TT's, Thomas has beaten him six times and this came in the middle of the Tour not near the end and with all the main climbing still to come. It's exciting to speculate, he can climb but over a sustained period, I dunno. He's got Mas as support but Sky can launch Bernal to draw him out. He might hold on in the Pyrennees but the Alps will be a different matter. I'm minded of Voeckler holding out and Yates in the Giro last year. The race has suited him so far but it's about to change.


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2019)

Oh and nearly unnoticed, Pinot did a good TT


----------



## Beebo (19 Jul 2019)

Interesting to see the times of the other super domestique Ineos riders in the TT, they were all 4-5mins down, having any easy day. 
I predict an Ineos train ploughing up the mountains tomorrow. 
The quick step riders were much faster, with 3 in the top 10.


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2019)

Fair play to Alaphilippe but he wont sustain it in the high mountains.
I hope he takes so many positives from this and focuses on actually aiming for the GC in future years. If he doesn't, it's still great that he animates the race but I think he's got it in him for greater things.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Fair play to Alaphilippe but he wont sustain it in the high mountains.



I think you're right, but then I thought that Alaphillipe had no real shot at winning the TT so what do I know?

His track record suggests he will ship some time today when Ineos get choo chooing. What could save him is whether Thomas is really in top form or not. If he isn't, the train gets derailed and Ala could hang on. I have a sneaking suspicion that Thomas' form may not be as good as expected; I don't think the likes of Uran, Pinot etc rode great TTs to be close to Thomas, I think Thomas rode below his top form


----------



## mjr (20 Jul 2019)

Ian H said:


> An exciting time-trial! Who'd have predicted that?


Where was it? I only saw the dull one in Pau


----------



## Ian H (20 Jul 2019)

mjr said:


> Where was it? I only saw the dull one in Pau


Relatively speaking.


----------



## rualexander (20 Jul 2019)

Watching the start of today's stage and on the neutralised start before the flag drops, the riders are cycling inches from the referee's car bumper. 
Pretty nasty accident waiting to happen if a dog or child runs out in front of the car and it has to brake!


----------



## gavroche (20 Jul 2019)

Not really related to the race but more to ITV4, does anyone ever win the competition prizes they offer on the said channel?


----------



## Beebo (20 Jul 2019)

Pig farmer protest has delayed the start


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2019)

Sagan and Nibali in an unlikely break


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> Not really related to the race but more to ITV4, does anyone ever win the competition prizes they offer on the said channel?


Not sure if they announce the winner or not. I’ve entered a couple of times in the past but haven’t bothered this time. I don’t want a Brompton. Lol.


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2019)

FDJ look like bouncers in lycra!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jul 2019)

Nibali win today? He needs a stage because he's not going to get anything else out of the Tour.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Jul 2019)

I hope Alaphilippe is doing this clean. Without fail, any rider who suddenly ups their stats ( particularly TT stats ) unexpectedly, has been either highly suspected of being, or caught, on crack. If he maintains this performance up the Tourmalet, serious questions are going to start being asked.


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2019)

A propos of nothing really, I have noticed a national trend in the whingeing Aussies.
Porte is always glass half empty, Matthews is in a strop cos Dumoulin got injured and he didn't want to contest the green jersey and Rohan Dennis had a hissy fit the day before 'his' stage.
As you were...


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2019)

Movistar step on the gas now


----------



## User169 (20 Jul 2019)

Bardet going backwards.


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2019)

And Kwiat which is surprising.


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2019)

Oh dear Adam Yates blown


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2019)

This is already all over the place and it hasn't exploded yet


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> This is already all over the place and it hasn't exploded yet


Quintana is a bit of a tit


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jul 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> I hope Alaphilippe is doing this clean. Without fail, any rider who suddenly ups their stats ( particularly TT stats ) unexpectedly, has been either highly suspected of being, or caught, on crack. If he maintains this performance up the Tourmalet, serious questions are going to start being asked.



He's generally been a Top 10 performer in hilly or rolling ITTs, less so in flat ones. Indeed this wasn't the first ITT win for him, and as someone else already pointed out, he's beaten Thomas before. Alaphilippe is probably the world's best all-rounder right now. His best hope in the high mountains is to hang on as long as he can, and as long as it doesn't get nuts and Ineos ride a hard, steady pace up front, he can probably sit in behind them, same way Thomas will. The big problem is that it will get nuts at some point... and that's when we'll see. He can attack on shorter climbs but what it will take to destroy him in this Tour is a real attack on a long climb by one of the favourites.


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Quintana is a bit of a tit


It's beginning to make sense why he's joining Arkea


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Jul 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> He's generally been a Top 10 performer in hilly or rolling ITTs, less so in flat ones. Indeed this wasn't the first ITT win for him, and as someone else already pointed out, he's beaten Thomas before. Alaphilippe is probably the world's best all-rounder right now. His best hope in the high mountains is to hang on as long as he can, and as long as it doesn't get nuts and Ineos ride a hard, steady pace up front, he can probably sit in behind them, same way Thomas will. The big problem is that it will get nuts at some point... and that's when we'll see. He can attack on shorter climbs but what it will take to destroy him in this Tour is a real attack on a long climb by one of the favourites.



Quite right, he’s no slouch in TTs, but he kind of stuck out like a sore thumb with yesterday’s efforts. I don’t think anyone saw that coming.


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2019)

P


Racing roadkill said:


> Quite right, he’s no slouch in TTs, but he kind of stuck out like a sore thumb with yesterday’s efforts. I don’t think anyone saw that coming.


Maybe start another doping speculation thread for this chit chat?


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2019)

Sagan is a beast and great to watch


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> P
> 
> Maybe start another doping speculation thread for this chit chat?


We’ll see.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jul 2019)

Well, my pick for the day, Nibali, has been swallowed up and then dropped out of the back of the peloton...


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2019)

Quintana has already moved to Arkea by the way he's riding


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2019)

Guess the Movistar tactics


----------



## Va Va Froome (20 Jul 2019)

Do Movistar do tactics...?


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Jul 2019)

I’m calling shenanigans on Alaphilippe now. Miracles don’t happen.


----------



## Va Va Froome (20 Jul 2019)

Kept expecting Thomas to crack last year and it never happened.
So, expecting Alaphilippe to go the distance this year.


----------



## KneesUp (20 Jul 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Well, my pick for the day, Nibali, has been swallowed up and then dropped out of the back of the peloton...


I don't have Eurosport so I'm not watching - did he look spent, or was it just a case of 'this gap isn't enough to win the stage so I'll save my legs for another day?' do you reckon?


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2019)

Has Alaphillipe cracked?


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2019)

Not yet!


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2019)

Jumbo Visma look immense, Thomas looking enigmatic.


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2019)

Thomas looks a bit cooked


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Guess the Movistar tactics


Tactical masterclass. They really softened up Quintana before going in for the kill. Then sent a doestique back to fetch him. Then thought "Oh sod it"


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Jul 2019)

Julian Armstrong right there.


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2019)

Pfffffftttttt.....is all I can say.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> A propos of nothing really, I have noticed a national trend in the whingeing Aussies.
> Porte is always glass half empty, Matthews is in a strop cos Dumoulin got injured and he didn't want to contest the green jersey and Rohan Dennis had a hissy fit the day before 'his' stage.
> As you were...


Don't forget the king of the Aussie hissy fit - Cadel Evans


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2019)

Blimey!


----------



## nickyboy (20 Jul 2019)

Wow, what a stage

Told ya about Thomas. I think there will be a French winner. Not sure who though


----------



## Va Va Froome (20 Jul 2019)

It feels like every bike race I watch has Movistar having an absolute disaster...


----------



## MrGrumpy (20 Jul 2019)

not Really up who who in the tour apart from Thomas etc but get the feeling that the current leader of the tour is errr a bit suss ??


----------



## iandg (20 Jul 2019)

KneesUp said:


> I don't have Eurosport so I'm not watching - did he look spent, or was it just a case of 'this gap isn't enough to win the stage so I'll save my legs for another day?' do you reckon?



ITV4?

Edit - live coverage daily (my Eurosport subscription is online so I watch it freeview)


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jul 2019)

Woo hoo!


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Jul 2019)

Brilliant ride from Pinot.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jul 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> I’m calling shenanigans on Alaphilippe now. Miracles don’t happen.



If he does this through all the mountain stages, I'd agree. But for all that it was steep, this one was short, and he was able to sit behind three other teams who were trying to ride hard but controlled, which is exactly what he would have wanted.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jul 2019)

Nice one by Pinot. Buchmann rode aggressively towards the end too.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jul 2019)

Are there time bonifications at the finish of this one?


----------



## gavroche (20 Jul 2019)

Hurray!! I am so proud and so happy.. Pinot and Alaphillipe, couldn't ask for a better finish. I know there is still a long way to go but at last a French rider in yellow in Paris? The odds look good.
Allez Pinot! Allez Jullian!!


----------



## User169 (20 Jul 2019)

The Dutch commentators just said the last time Alaphillipe raced a stage over 2000m he gave away 15 min to Quintana.


----------



## Va Va Froome (20 Jul 2019)

JA's 16/1 odds from yesterday have been slashed!


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Jul 2019)

MrGrumpy said:


> not Really up who who in the tour apart from Thomas etc but get the feeling that the current leader of the tour is errr a bit suss ??


The last time I saw that, it was Lance Armstrong. That was absolutely blatant. I really hope it isn’t a French ‘up yours Brexit’ hush up job.


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2019)

Buchmann and Kruisijiwickiiiii both looked good. Bernal looks the best ineos option now, I know the Pyrenees don't suit Thomas but I just can't see him coming back from this. No one in the last 10 or so years has done the Tour de Suisse and gone on to win the tour, so.....


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Jul 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> If he does this through all the mountain stages, I'd agree. But for all that it was steep, this one was short, and he was able to sit behind three other teams who were trying to ride hard but controlled, which is exactly what he would have wanted.


The finish was about as suspect as I’ve ever seen. Pinot did what I expected, absolutely no qualms with that, he rode superbly, and deserved that epic win. Alaphilippe though......


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jul 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> The finish was about as suspect as I’ve ever seen. Pinot did what I expected, absolutely no qualms with that, he rode superbly, and deserved that epic win. Alaphilippe though......



He's followed a well-trodden path to GC contention (just like Thomas) - he had all the fundamentals (and much better palmares than Thomas for his age too), and then he shed some weight to maximise his power-weight ratio. Of course, he could have employed any number of strategies to do this, legal and illegal, but his emergence as a contender this year is no more surprising than Thomas's in the last couple...

But, as I said, I still don't think he'll last - it puts down a marker for the future, but I don't think he's the finished article as a GC rider yet and he will crack.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Jul 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> The finish was about as suspect as I’ve ever seen. Pinot did what I expected, absolutely no qualms with that, he rode superbly, and deserved that epic win. Alaphilippe though......



Did you think the same when Thomas won the Tour last year? That was as much, if not more, of an outlier performance than Alaphillipe's this year. Ala is significantly lighter than he was last year and has been in great form this year.

Edit @Flying_Monkey got in before me with the same points


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Buchmann and Kruisijiwickiiiii both looked good. Bernal looks the best ineos option now, I know the Pyrenees don't suit Thomas but I *just can't see him coming back from this. *No one in the last 10 or so years has done the Tour de Suisse and gone on to win the tour, so.....


Hmm. I wouldn't underestimate team evil. If not Thomas then who? He's still second and all of those around him are flaky in one way or another. Bernal is 4th. Ineos remain super reliable ... ish

However if he is physically fooked the he's fooked


----------



## iandg (20 Jul 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> The finish was about as suspect as I’ve ever seen. Pinot did what I expected, absolutely no qualms with that, he rode superbly, and deserved that epic win. Alaphilippe though......



A French combine to end Ineos control? How exciting.

What did Rees Mogg say about not needing Europe to win?


----------



## gavroche (20 Jul 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> The finish was about as suspect as I’ve ever seen. Pinot did what I expected, absolutely no qualms with that, he rode superbly, and deserved that epic win. Alaphilippe though......


Why don't you give the lad the respect he deserves? He is riding the Tour of his life and that's probably down to training, preparation, physical fitness, ambition and dedication. It isn't a foregone conclusion yet, far from it, but he is really showing pure class and , as they say, wearing yellow gives you wings.


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Hmm. I wouldn't underestimate team evil. If not Thomas then who? He's still second and all of those around him are flaky in one way or another. Bernal is 4th. Ineos remain super reliable ... ish
> 
> However if he is physically fooked the he's fooked


I might be premature. The longer Alpine stages will suit him better and should do for Alaphilippe but we were all wondering about his build up this year and I just don't think he's got it. Love to be wrong though.


----------



## iandg (20 Jul 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> The last time I saw that, it was Lance Armstrong. That was absolutely blatant. I really hope it isn’t a French ‘up yours Brexit’ hush up job.



Edit - Was Armstrong the last time?

.... wasn't Wiggins going fromm trackman to Grand tour GC contender suspicious?


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2019)

Winning time was 45secs slower than the 2010 duel between Contador and Schleck. I think there was a tailwind today, so nothing special in terms of times.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Jul 2019)

Putting to one side @Racing roadkill frankly ridiculous attempts to derail the thread, this sets up beautifully for the last week

If it was Thomas 2-3 minutes in front, everyone would give up and battle for scraps. But I'm sure that Kruiswijk, Pinot, Bernal and Buchmann will go to sleep thinking that if they can crack Alaphillipe, they could win the whole thing. So hopefully we can expect some aggressive, entertaining racing. It will be interesting to see how long Ineos keep Bernal on a tight leash if Thomas ships more time tomorrow because Bernal is in with a great chance if they can crack Ala


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2019)

Meanwhile Madiot manages to contain himself


----------



## MasterDabber (20 Jul 2019)

With Movistar doing their rather confusing stint at the front ineos never really had to do a stint but when once that finished ineos looked less than impressive.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Jul 2019)

MasterDabber said:


> With Movistar doing their rather confusing stint at the front ineos never really had to do a stint but when once that finished ineos looked less than impressive.



Ineos were lack lustre, however, they haven’t got their General this year, so it’s hardly surprising.


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2019)

Where would George Bennett be now if he hadn't gone for those bottles.


----------



## MasterDabber (20 Jul 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> Ineos were lack lustre, however, they haven’t got their General this year, so it’s hardly surprising.


Agreed... Geraint is obviously a good rider but he isn't feared in the same way that Froome is. Froome called the shots in Geraint's win last year and his presence makes the others nervous.


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2019)

Ineos lost Kwiat, Moscon far too early but I don't think that would have made much difference.
Movistar were an embarrassment again.
Who'd have thought that Yates, Mollema, Porte, Bardet, Quintana, Martin would have been out of contention so soon


----------



## rualexander (20 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure if they announce the winner or not. I’ve entered a couple of times in the past but haven’t bothered this time. I don’t want a Brompton. Lol.



You might not want a Brompton, but 4 Bromptons plus accessories plus £15,000 (so basically £20,000 if you sell the Bromptons) is not to be sniffed at surely?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jul 2019)

*Mod note:*

Thread edited and a number of posts have been deleted.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2019)

Feck that was hard work watching,had to suffer sitting in a bar in Tuscany in 35degres heat...it's a hard life.
Couldn't resist watching that stage,it's far from over.


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2019)

With speculation rife those figures look normal. For comparison, in the Armstrong era it was not unknown for riders to put out much more than 6.0W/kg up to 6.7.

Of course this is no guarantee but comparisons of Alaphilippe's ride with Armstrong are overblown hysterics.


----------



## gavroche (20 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> With speculation rife those figures look normal. For comparison, in the Armstrong era it was not unknown for riders to put out much more than 6.0W/kg up to 6.7.
> 
> Of course this is no guarantee but comparisons of Alaphilippe's ride with Armstrong are overblown hysterics.



Who is this Armstrong fellow? Is he the one who was a cheat, a liar and a bully? Oh yes I remember him now. The less said about him , the better I say.


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> With speculation rife those figures look normal. For comparison, in the Armstrong era it was not unknown for riders to put out much more than 6.0W/kg up to 6.7.
> 
> Of course this is no guarantee but comparisons of Alaphilippe's ride with Armstrong are overblown hysterics.



It looked far from spectacular to me. It almost looked like they were all similarly cream-crackered and unable to launch the sort of attacks that we've seen in the recent past.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2019)

It was far from a spectacular stage,it was more about surviving it.Look at some of the talent that didn't.
As I say i could eat my words but I can't see Allaphillipe carrying on at that pace.I hope he can,we all remember Yates in the Giro ? I don't remember when it was last won,without trying to conserve some energy.He really has been full gas.Id still favour Thomas,I have faith he'll come good.


----------



## smutchin (20 Jul 2019)

Just watched the highlights. G in his post-race interview admitted to being a bit below par, both today and yesterday. If he’s got some kind of lurgy, he’ll need to get rid of it before tomorrow’s stage or it could be race over.

Pinot was imperious today, ably supported by the fantastic Gaudu. He’s still a genuine contender.

The great thing for Alaphilippe is that with the lead he now has, he can afford to ride defensively - which he did to great effect today. He has clearly always had the all-round talent and physical attributes required to win a Grand Tour - any dickhead who thinks otherwise can’t have been following his career very closely. He’s always been a decent climber.* His problem remains lack of decent team support. But today he looked like someone who has started to believe that he really is a GC contender.

With those two looking so strong, and other supposed contenders looking very much off the boil, it’s the best chance the french have had of winning the Tour in many years.

I still think there’s no clear favourite though - could be any one of the current top 6, I reckon (Uran and Fuglsang are just a bit too far behind now, and didn’t look today like they’ve got the means to come back into it. Everyone below them is well out of contention). It’s an intriguing race.

*Like, duh...


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2019)

Brian Smith saying on Eurosport this morning that it looked like Quintana bonked. That he went to the side of the road and took a can of coke off a fan. So quite possible that he didn't know he was on a bad day until he bonked. Although he was drifting off the back from early on.


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Brian Smith saying on Eurosport this morning that it looked like Quintana bonked. That he went to the side of the road and took a can of coke off a fan. So quite possible that he didn't know he was on a bad day until he bonked. Although he was drifting off the back from early on.


To be brutally honest, Crax, he bonked about 3 years ago


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> To be brutally honest, Crax, he bonked about 3 years ago


He's a Colombian jaguar, just waiting for the right moment to pounce. 

He just hasn't found it yet


----------



## KneesUp (21 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Brian Smith saying on Eurosport this morning that it looked like Quintana bonked. That he went to the side of the road and took a can of coke off a fan. So quite possible that he didn't know he was on a bad day until he bonked. Although he was drifting off the back from early on.


George Hincape (or maybe Johan Bruyneel) noted on their podcast that Quintana took a can of coke from a spectator on the way up - something you'd only do if you'd bonked. Presumably he didn't fuel properly, perhaps because it was 'only' a short stage?


----------



## smutchin (21 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> maybe Bardet has been sandbagging so far, taking it easy in the knowledge that he could still win the polka dots with a flourish on the final three stages



I was joking, but the way he went up the first big climb today, I'm now starting to wonder if there might be something in this...


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2019)

Dimension Data should have taken Cav for PR value alone, considering their lack of impact. Are they still riding?
At least they'd have got the brand on screen when Cav drifted out the back.


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> I was joking, but the way he went up the first big climb today, I'm now starting to wonder if there might be something in this...


I don't think Quintana is sandbagging!


----------



## Dave Davenport (21 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> To be brutally honest, Crax, he bonked about 3 years ago


Heard on Movistar's team radio;
DS; Oi Nairo, Rich P says you're rubbish!
NQ; Right that's it! I'll show that knobber he doesn't know what he's talking about!


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Brian Smith saying on Eurosport this morning that it looked like Quintana bonked. That he went to the side of the road and took a can of coke off a fan. So quite possible that he didn't know he was on a bad day until he bonked. Although he was drifting off the back from early on.


Hmmm, Colombians and coke.
I call shenanigans, to quote an erstwhile poster


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2019)

More cool Movistar tactics


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> More cool Movistar tactics


Quintana is still a tit.
see my posts passim...


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2019)

Go Yatesy


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2019)

Landa didn't even look at Quintana


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2019)

Bernal slipping down the group


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2019)

Go Peanut


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2019)

Thomas cracks


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2019)

JA cracks at last


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2019)

Alaphilippe doing some suffering, Buchmann gone, oof.


----------



## Dave Davenport (21 Jul 2019)

That was a fantastic stage


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2019)

Phew, what a stage


----------



## Beebo (21 Jul 2019)

That was an exciting final few km. 

France could end up with a one two at this rate.


----------



## Skibird (21 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Thomas cracks


You were obviously watching yesterday's stage, not today's!


----------



## roadrash (21 Jul 2019)

what a stage that was , finally weakness from J.A


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2019)

Skibird said:


> You were obviously watching yesterday's stage, not today's!


 He managed a heroic recovery of sorts,chapeau


----------



## smutchin (21 Jul 2019)

That’s it, barring another stupid cock-up on the one remaining flat stage, Pinot now has to be clear favourite. Yay! I had a good feeling about this one as soon as I saw he had two teammates in the early break. So pleased. 

Of course, where Pinot is concerned, you just can’t rule out that stupid cock-up...


----------



## smutchin (21 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Landa didn't even look at Quintana



That was a truly bizarre moment. Putting the work in teamwork.


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> That’s it, barring another stupid cock-up on the one remaining flat stage, Pinot now has to be clear favourite. Yay! I had a good feeling about this one as soon as I saw he had two teammates in the early break. So pleased.
> 
> Of course, where Pinot is concerned, you just can’t rule out that stupid cock-up...


No you can't, so until he actually wins it......

He seemed to fade in the Dauphine and I don't think the Alps will suit him as well, whereas they will suit Thomas more but even so, he's looking good.


----------



## smutchin (21 Jul 2019)

Tbh, I don’t think this race will be decided before Val Thorens.


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jul 2019)

In the post race interview GT said he had the legs to go earlier but didn't want to pull JA up to Bernal.


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> Pinot now has to be clear favourite


Yes, Pinot has to be the favourite now but it's still in the mix with the time gaps minimal...
...assuming JA goes backwards in the Alps.
Pinot is reputed not to like the heat and temperatures of 40 deg C are forecast this week in France.


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2019)

Just checked, 39 seconds between 2nd and 6th


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jul 2019)

themosquitoking said:


> In the post race interview GT said he had the legs to go earlier but didn't want to pull JA up to Bernal.


If he'd had the legs to go he would of,but he's not likely to say it.I don't think he's done yet.Rest day and then flat before the Alps.Time to get it together.
It's still all to play for,I think it's really going to go to final day.
Highlight of today Bardet shouting at Quintanna to do some work ! Like he's gonna listen,everyone else has tried ! Feel a little for him.Landa should have been leader,he's a quality climber.


----------



## Dave Davenport (21 Jul 2019)

I imagine the atmosphere at the Movistar dining table will be a tad frosty this evening.


----------



## iandg (21 Jul 2019)

Pinot must be kicking himself for the mistake in the wind.

You doubters still convince AP is juiced up?


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jul 2019)

Pinot has been a favourite of mine ever since he first appeared because my sister used to own a dog with the same name*. He's been an ever present in my fantasy teams. I would absolutely love it if he could win.

He won't. 

*Almost. The dog's name was Thibeaux.


----------



## gavroche (21 Jul 2019)

Quintana is quickly becoming a " has been " in my opinion. I hope Pinot still have the legs for the Alps. Tomorrow's rest day and an easy one of Tuesday should help. I also think Alaphillipe has not said his last word yet. Thomas is also getting stronger so it should be a fascinating last week. I forecast Pinot / Thomas or Thomas/ Pinot on the podium in Paris.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Jul 2019)

Alaphilippe is human after all - he looked like he put everything out there today; I don't think he'll last the Alps. Pinot looking the most likely right now - he looks very strong and confident too.


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> If he'd had the legs to go he would of,but he's not likely to say it.I don't think he's done yet.Rest day and then flat before the Alps.Time to get it together.
> It's still all to play for,I think it's really going to go to final day.
> Highlight of today Bardet shouting at Quintanna to do some work ! Like he's gonna listen,everyone else has tried ! Feel a little for him.Landa should have been leader,he's a quality climber.


Bernal hasn't toasted GT, really, yet so a large part of me thinks that if GT keeps up the marketing worth of having him as a 2x tour winner is worth more to them, as a team, and that will become the aim.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jul 2019)

themosquitoking said:


> Bernal hasn't toasted GT, really, yet so a large part of me thinks that if GT keeps up the marketing worth of having him as a 2x tour winner is worth more to them, as a team, and that will become the aim.


Or more if Thomas looks like failing,Bernal will be let off helping duties.I still think Thomas has it in him to win this.More surprising to me is Moscon,Kwiato, going early doors.Not really seen the same before with Froome as their leader ? Anyway it all makes for a better race.


----------



## Shadow (21 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Pinot has been a favourite of mine ever since he first appeared because



...I like drinking the stuff - e.g. noir gris etc.


----------



## Shadow (21 Jul 2019)

I still think its GT's to lose.
JA has now shown he's not the french Le Super Homme; TP, as has been noted cannot handle the heat, I'm not sure he can continue like this in the Alps (and how would M Madiot contain himself), altho I would love to see him win; EB will perform super dom duties and Buchmann does not have the experience, team or staying power (but its great to watch him and a potential future contender) and the rest are too fr behind. 
That leaves SK. To my eyes, he has not shown he can outgun GT and, possibly more importantly, his team.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Jul 2019)

I'm hoping for a French winner because it's like a British winner at Wimbledon. It transcends sport
Like @Adam4868 says, the fact there is no one dominant team this year makes for great racing. Best Tour I've seen for ages
Pinot looks great. If he can keep this up he will comfortably overhaul those ahead of him. My guess is he will be in yellow for Stage 20


----------



## Dave Davenport (21 Jul 2019)

For fans it's a great prospect for the final week;
Alaphilippe could possibly hang on to Paris which, whilst not looking likely would be brilliant
Thomas could be riding into form and come good in the Alps to cement his status as a GT rider
Pinot builds on the great form he's shown and never has to buy a drink in any bar in France for the rest of his life
Someone else wins
Quintana & Landa stop and have a punch up halfway up a mountain*
Quintana attacks with panache and determination on all three remaining mountain stages sealing overall victory with the winning time bonus on the final one*

N.B *one of those last two scenarios is pure fantasy


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jul 2019)

Still the good guy!!


=68.ARD9rZK0zJohUPR4J8ILvsVJxkymYpkEAN7hbMY46CbhGyoReduVFrXUjJkxsk4ZP5hwTJvcIJ3RkdasqUBD0uWAD4ml2oDpKhls_omsYWEQeiV6f-UkMFDy5Ct19FXRrdUxhAUxj9WbfQnqwxIQLxnB6QcN1jXa_RNn7s2MI50aRckq-dATc54249g-sSie5VHkQfEAe1_LCx9r3zLA2zJKL-fDrXkFvpNXgBphvuhhRWfA49f1qUq6uDNHKjd1oNU-yEe0oqf02P32rupth7_Im1tON4Yp1CDIJL6KZRAtYeMxT5qpi2kGOXGhDDUlNhlI2dBjbZxIyCfjhO3lCshxGkW2-QEX]View: https://www.facebook.com/CyclingHubTV/videos/470030147012072/?__tn__=kCH-R&eid=ARCWeyP41AuCxJidqZ5pgVPdZWID9RusslQHtBZXRda2kZAarjbrfRz_zDXI6JSD1VFap7jwsFVn-DNL&hc_ref=ARQ3aG6CfM8mjATsKBgE8ZVp2v0kJuzFoEkiuLUr26OXeEH1_Cpk_Y5WnKv3UTqBDSk&fref=nf&__xts__[0]=68.ARD9rZK0zJohUPR4J8ILvsVJxkymYpkEAN7hbMY46CbhGyoReduVFrXUjJkxsk4ZP5hwTJvcIJ3RkdasqUBD0uWAD4ml2oDpKhls_omsYWEQeiV6f-UkMFDy5Ct19FXRrdUxhAUxj9WbfQnqwxIQLxnB6QcN1jXa_RNn7s2MI50aRckq-dATc54249g-sSie5VHkQfEAe1_LCx9r3zLA2zJKL-fDrXkFvpNXgBphvuhhRWfA49f1qUq6uDNHKjd1oNU-yEe0oqf02P32rupth7_Im1tON4Yp1CDIJL6KZRAtYeMxT5qpi2kGOXGhDDUlNhlI2dBjbZxIyCfjhO3lCshxGkW2-QEX


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jul 2019)

Maybe DB is having 5 of the 7 riders look like they're cooked on purpose and then in the last three stages it'll be like when DV revealed that the DS2s defences were fully operational.


----------



## Beebo (22 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Still the good guy!!
> 
> 
> =68.ARD9rZK0zJohUPR4J8ILvsVJxkymYpkEAN7hbMY46CbhGyoReduVFrXUjJkxsk4ZP5hwTJvcIJ3RkdasqUBD0uWAD4ml2oDpKhls_omsYWEQeiV6f-UkMFDy5Ct19FXRrdUxhAUxj9WbfQnqwxIQLxnB6QcN1jXa_RNn7s2MI50aRckq-dATc54249g-sSie5VHkQfEAe1_LCx9r3zLA2zJKL-fDrXkFvpNXgBphvuhhRWfA49f1qUq6uDNHKjd1oNU-yEe0oqf02P32rupth7_Im1tON4Yp1CDIJL6KZRAtYeMxT5qpi2kGOXGhDDUlNhlI2dBjbZxIyCfjhO3lCshxGkW2-QEX]View: https://www.facebook.com/CyclingHubTV/videos/470030147012072/?__tn__=kCH-R&eid=ARCWeyP41AuCxJidqZ5pgVPdZWID9RusslQHtBZXRda2kZAarjbrfRz_zDXI6JSD1VFap7jwsFVn-DNL&hc_ref=ARQ3aG6CfM8mjATsKBgE8ZVp2v0kJuzFoEkiuLUr26OXeEH1_Cpk_Y5WnKv3UTqBDSk&fref=nf&__xts__[0]=68.ARD9rZK0zJohUPR4J8ILvsVJxkymYpkEAN7hbMY46CbhGyoReduVFrXUjJkxsk4ZP5hwTJvcIJ3RkdasqUBD0uWAD4ml2oDpKhls_omsYWEQeiV6f-UkMFDy5Ct19FXRrdUxhAUxj9WbfQnqwxIQLxnB6QcN1jXa_RNn7s2MI50aRckq-dATc54249g-sSie5VHkQfEAe1_LCx9r3zLA2zJKL-fDrXkFvpNXgBphvuhhRWfA49f1qUq6uDNHKjd1oNU-yEe0oqf02P32rupth7_Im1tON4Yp1CDIJL6KZRAtYeMxT5qpi2kGOXGhDDUlNhlI2dBjbZxIyCfjhO3lCshxGkW2-QEX



Love it, but the signature didn’t look very impressive.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jul 2019)

Just ruminating on how small margins can potentially affect the overall results.....

On the crosswinds stage, Pinot group got within 12 seconds chasing back on to the lead group (with Thomas, Bernal and Alaphillipe). They then blew up and shipped, I think, about 1min 40s to the lead group

Basically Pinot has been spending the rest of the Tour chipping away at this.

If his group had bridged those 12 seconds, he would be within 10 seconds of Alaphillipe now and well ahead of the others. I hope he wins and doesn't have to look back at that 12 second gap as the thing that lost him the Tour


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2019)

Expert opinion has it that if the team leaders, Pinot, Fuglsang etc had used their domestiques better, rather than burning them off, they'd have lost far less time 
Either way it's a self-inflicted racing tactical bollox and not a crash or a mechanical


----------



## Shadow (22 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Just ruminating on how small margins can potentially affect the overall results.....
> 
> On the crosswinds stage, Pinot group got within 12 seconds chasing back on to the lead group (with Thomas, Bernal and Alaphillipe). They then blew up and shipped, I think, about 1min 40s to the lead group
> 
> ...


You are absolutely correct. And as spectators with hindsight this is a natural thing to do.
However, would TP have attacked in quite the same way over the last 2 days if he had _not_ shipped that time in the crosswinds?
We shall never know and so all pure speculation for threads like these!

Good summary, as usual by Inrng here.


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2019)

Gawd I hate rest days. The last one is a reminder that this time next week I'll be having withdrawal symptoms from Le Tour.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2019)

You can tell this is a good edition, because we're not spending our time inventing ways to improve the Tour - you know, 200k individual mountain time trial; ban spectators; ban power meters; back to Desgrange basics: ban gears; and so on.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Expert opinion has it that if the team leaders, Pinot, Fuglsang etc had used their domestiques better, rather than burning them off, they'd have lost far less time
> Either way it's a self-inflicted racing tactical bollox and not a crash or a mechanical


Or a more simplistic view have Luke Rowe up front whenever there's wind ! All what ifs and part of racing.Theres every chance Pinot will crack yet.Id say seeing Allaphillipe yesterday anyone of the 4/5 behind him could win this.Was suprised how Mas was ? I'm still thinking rest day and then flat,Sir Dave's going to be kicking some arse...


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Or a more simplistic view have Luke Rowe up front whenever there's wind ! All what ifs and part of racing.Theres every chance Pinot will crack yet.Id say seeing Allaphillipe yesterday anyone of the 4/5 behind him could win this.Was suprised how Mas was ? I'm still thinking rest day and then flat,Sir Dave's going to be kicking some arse...


Whatever happens tomorrow those guys are going to suffer more than just a little...it is 38c here today and tomorrow the wind should be from the SE 
hot and strong, bonne chance à tous !


----------



## Beebo (22 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> You can tell this is a good edition, because we're not spending our time inventing ways to improve the Tour - you know, 200k individual mountain time trial; ban spectators; ban power meters; back to Desgrange basics: ban gears; and so on.


I also haven’t seen the usual endless complaints about the silly adverts and banal commentary from Eurosport


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2019)

Beebo said:


> I also haven’t seen the usual endless complaints about the silly adverts and banal commentary from Eurosport


No but out of interest, has anyone booked a Viking river cruise?


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2019)

Beebo said:


> I also haven’t seen the usual endless complaints about the silly adverts and banal commentary from Eurosport


I'm not sure which channel it is (I'm a tart, I flip between Eurosport and ITV4) but that "Peloton" advert has failed to make me want to go and buy an expensive indoor stationary trainer, even if it does have "world class instructors".


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Whatever happens tomorrow those guys are going to suffer more than just a little...it is 38c here today and tomorrow the wind should be from the SE
> hot and strong, bonne chance à tous !


Yea I agree,it's 36 here Italy today.Im finding it hard to get out of a sunlounger for a beer !


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jul 2019)

So I decided to have a look at the Alpine climbs Thu/Fri/Sat and I may be revising my prediction

Thursday they've got the Izoard which is hard but they do the Galibier by far the easiest way. Just a few km 7-8%, most about 5%. I think it will be difficult to put meaningful time into anyone there. On Saturday the Val Thorens climb is really long but again has no real steep bits to attack. On Friday its Iseran which is hard then a finish at Tignes which isn't easy but is quite short.

So weighing it up, if riders wait until the last climb to attack I think Galibier and Val Thorens aren't steep enough and Tignes is too short. If protagonists want to make up the time on Alaphillipe they will have to go on Izoard and/or Iseran. But who has the balls to do that? Maybe Ala could hold on....


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> No but out of interest, has anyone booked a Viking river cruise?


There great...after a few cocktails.


----------



## roadrash (22 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Yea I agree,it's 36 here Italy today.Im finding it hard to get out of a sunlounger for a beer !




its a tough gig but someone has to do it


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I haven't checked but from memory there's only one summit finish isn't there? This means that if Pinot blows everyone away on the final summit of the others, then descends like a ninny, he will be caught.



Tignes and Val Thorens are summit finishes. The Galibier on Thursday isn't. It's a very fast descent to Valloire


----------



## suzeworld (22 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> No but out of interest, has anyone booked a Viking river cruise?



There’s one advert on ITV that’s so odd I still have not puzzled out what they are selling. Clearly I am not the target audience.


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2019)

suzeworld said:


> There’s one advert on ITV that’s so odd I still have not puzzled out what they are selling. Clearly I am not the target audience.


Is it the viagra one?
I think it's aimed at me!


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Is it the viagra one?
> I think it's aimed at me!



It's all those funeral plans for you Rich. I hope you've signed up, no medicals necessary and you get a nice M&S voucher!


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2019)

This is my favourite moment of the Tour so far. Even Pinot only just remembers to look interested but Alaphilippe..........Alaphilippe doesn't even try.


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Val Thorens climb is really long but again has no real steep bits to attack.



Val Thorens is really, really, _really_ long though. The attacks will probably be more attritional than explosive. Bennett and De Plus could do a job for Kruijswijk. Reichenbach and Gaudu likewise for Pinot. But if Ineos get their shoot together, it will be perfect for them. 

OTOH, Iseran is really, really, _really_ high. I have a vague recollection of Thomas coming unstuck at the Tour De Suisse a few years ago when it hit the very high mountains, so that could give him problems. 

Also, it definitely won’t be 40° at that altitude, so it might suit Pinot quite nicely.


----------



## suzeworld (22 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Is it the viagra one?
> I think it's aimed at me!



It could be that!


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> Val Thorens is really, really, _really_ long though. The attacks will probably be more attritional than explosive. Bennett and De Plus could do a job for Kruijswijk. Reichenbach and Gaudu likewise for Pinot. But if Ineos get their shoot together, it will be perfect for them.
> 
> OTOH, Iseran is really, really, _really_ high. I have a vague recollection of Thomas coming unstuck at the Tour De Suisse a few years ago when it hit the very high mountains, so that could give him problems.
> 
> Also, it definitely won’t be 40° at that altitude, so it might suit Pinot quite nicely.


If Thomas comes unstuck there's plan B Bernal.im guessing were going to find out pretty soon if he's allowed to try.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> This is my favourite moment of the Tour so far. Even Pinot only just remembers to look interested but Alaphilippe..........Alaphilippe doesn't even try.



Ha ha - I was so distracted by Allaphilippe's eyebrows that I hadn't noticed the look on Pinot's face!


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2019)

By the way, whilst we're talking about eyebrows - the nitty gritty of Tour talk- 
Have you seen Philip Deignan's? They're fecking terrifying and he's clearly recently shaved them.


----------



## brommers (23 Jul 2019)

Put your money on Greipel today


----------



## brommers (23 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> OTOH, Iseran is really, really, _really_ high. I have a vague recollection of Thomas coming unstuck at the Tour De Suisse a few years ago when it hit the very high mountains, so that could give him problems.


I remember that Smutch, but it was really filthy weather, unlike this week's forecast.


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> Val Thorens is really, really, _really_ long though. The attacks will probably be more attritional than explosive. Bennett and De Plus could do a job for Kruijswijk. Reichenbach and Gaudu likewise for Pinot. But if Ineos get their shoot together, it will be perfect for them.
> 
> OTOH, Iseran is really, really, _really_ high. I have a vague recollection of Thomas coming unstuck at the Tour De Suisse a few years ago when it hit the very high mountains, so that could give him problems.
> 
> Also, it definitely won’t be 40° at that altitude, so it might suit Pinot quite nicely.


Dont count on it, is Nimes is due to be 37c with 40 percent humidity


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> Put your money on Greipel today


I wonder if JA will still be leading out Viviani today!
Kristoff has been off the pace too.
Ewan for the win


----------



## roadrash (23 Jul 2019)

regarding stage 15, wradley biggins , does he make a good point, or just having a dig at when froome had to be called back to help him.


According to Sir Bradley Wiggins, Thomas’ admittance that felt strong enough to chase down Bernal - who finished in fifth - has left questions open for Team Ineos.

“What was going on there?" he pondered on _Eurosport_. "Where was the communication coming from? Why was Bernal there if Thomas was feeling as good as he was? They kind of messed up in some ways, but where does that call come from?

" Does it come from G or does it come from the car behind? Bernal should’ve been there with G, really. He will continue to limit his losses, he got dropped early on that climb, but he was time trialling to the summit. "
“He finished ahead of Alaphilippe, so he rode the climb the best of all of them – including Bernal. I’d like to know what was going on there, if G is the team leader.

“He’s the defending Tour champion, and he wasn’t able to attack because his team-mate was in front, who’s two or three minutes behind him.”
..


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jul 2019)

Thomas isn't likely to admit he couldn't make the pace.Even if he is of a bit,he's going to blag it.I think he can still win it.Keep the faith !


----------



## roadrash (23 Jul 2019)

of course he will blag it in interviews , all part of the game, I still fancy Thomas for the win


----------



## iandg (23 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Just ruminating on how small margins can potentially affect the overall results.....
> 
> On the crosswinds stage, Pinot group got within 12 seconds chasing back on to the lead group (with Thomas, Bernal and Alaphillipe). They then blew up and shipped, I think, about 1min 40s to the lead group
> 
> ...



I would like to see Pinot in Yellow but unfortunately (for him) winning is as much about staying out of trouble, not making mistakes and losing time as it is about getting a break and gaining time.

I think Pinot may be kicking himself over 'what might have been' for some time.


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2019)

iandg said:


> I would like to see Pinot in Yellow but unfortunately winning is as much about staying out of trouble, not making mistakes and losing time as it is about getting a break and gaining time.
> 
> I think Pinot may be kicking himself over 'what might have been' for some time.


I agree. I only see Pinot making more mistakes or having a bad day. He expended a fair bit in those two pyreneen stages clawing back time he shouldn't have lost and he still hasn't closed the gap. That's got to be preying on his mind.


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2019)

Who's the bloke on itv4 who stands in for Ned and does the guest interviews? He sounds a bit like Adrian Chiles.


----------



## gavroche (23 Jul 2019)

I think Thomas hasn't got the legs he had last year and he is bluffing in his interviews. On the other hand, Pinot is on top form and the mistakes he made a few days ago has given him a kick in the backside. He knows the Alps stages very well and has adapted to the heat better than other years. I think this year is his year and he will win in Paris.


----------



## roadrash (23 Jul 2019)

ooof, Thomas down on a corner


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> “He’s the defending Tour champion, and he wasn’t able to attack because his team-mate was in front, who’s two or three minutes behind him.”



If you've got two riders highly placed on GC, you can send one up the road to force the yellow jersey to defend, and the second rider can mark him until he blows and then attack...

So that's one possible explanation. Although I don't think that's what was actually happening - I think they were just riding _à la Movistar_. Bernal was in a world of his own. Whether or not Thomas is individually as strong as he was last year, the team doesn't look nearly so well organised on the road.

Kind of worked out OK in the end though - Alaphilippe did crack, and both Thomas and Bernal took some time back off him. Although both lost time to Pinot...


----------



## roadrash (23 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> the team doesn't look nearly so well organised on the road.




I agree, I know one man doesn't make a team , but they seem a different team when supporting froome


----------



## johnblack (23 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> I agree, I know one man doesn't make a team , but they seem a different team when supporting froome


More strength, with Froome as a team leader they had 6 or 7 pulling for him (9 man team) with Thomas last man, Pouls before etc.,With two up on an 8 man team, they only have 4 - 5 riders pulling leaving them exposed earlier. It still wouldn't surprise me to see the team stronger in the third week. The Alpes are far more suited to the team with the long steady climbs, where riding the train has more benefit over the shorter steep Pyrenees climbs. Even the Tourmalet had limited benefit for a train because of the gradient.


----------



## brommers (23 Jul 2019)

On Sunday, basically Thomas and Ineos fu**ed up. If Poels had got in front of Alaphilippe just after they caught him and sort of blocked him, Thomas could of rode away from him quite easily IMHB.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jul 2019)

Today is bit boring, but you can hardly complain given the great Tour it's been so far...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jul 2019)

Fuglsang down and possibly out - blood adverts before they worked out if he had abandoned or not


----------



## brommers (23 Jul 2019)

Quintana lost 1 minute 2 seconds


----------



## brommers (23 Jul 2019)

In the next few days we're heading off to the Alps and 'high altitude'.
Well, have a look at the Tour of Qinghai Lake! This is just one stage.






Most of the race is above 3000 metres!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jul 2019)

I always like to see Caleb Ewan winning; reminds me of Cavendish in his position on the bike and also his ability to win from anywhere.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Jul 2019)

So tomoz....any chance of a GC attack on the Col de la Sentinelle? It's only short and pretty easy but get a few seconds over the top and you can probably hold it on the descent to Gap (well, maybe not Pinot). If anyone's going to, surely it's Alaphallipe?


----------



## simon the viking (23 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> So tomoz....any chance of a GC attack on the Col de la Sentinelle? It's only short and pretty easy but get a few seconds over the top and you can probably hold it on the descent to Gap (well, maybe not Pinot). If anyone's going to, surely it's Alaphallipe?



Hope so!


----------



## brommers (23 Jul 2019)

After the stage today de Gendt said he was aiming to be in the break tomorrow, then he always is anyway, so he doesn't even need to keep it secret!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jul 2019)

My prediction for tomorrow. Pinot and Alaphilippe to attack the descent too hard and take each other out, leaving GT to saunter home and into yellow.


----------



## dragon72 (23 Jul 2019)

There'll definitely be an Astana rider going for the stage win now that Fuglsang has gone home.


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> So tomoz....any chance of a GC attack on the Col de la Sentinelle? It's only short and pretty easy but get a few seconds over the top and you can probably hold it on the descent to Gap (well, maybe not Pinot). If anyone's going to, surely it's Alaphallipe?



I kind of hope not, although it would be great if he did. He needs to ride defensively if he wants to keep yellow. Not really enough to gain on tomorrow’s stage. It’s the kind of terrain that would suit Thomas well too. 

I’d say it’s a stage with breakaway win written all over it. I’d be more surprised if De Gendt was _not_ targeting it.


----------



## mjr (23 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Who's the bloke on itv4 who stands in for Ned and does the guest interviews? He sounds a bit like Adrian Chiles.


Former itv football presenter and gay icon Matt Smith https://mobile.twitter.com/msmith850


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jul 2019)

A bit of light relief


View: https://twitter.com/nedboulting/status/1152805639837667329?s=19


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2019)

After my success with Ewan yesterday, I'm predicting a TdG failure and a Daryl Impey double up


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jul 2019)

Looks like a change coming..

View: https://twitter.com/Laura_Meseguer/status/1153932067652198401?s=19


----------



## mjr (24 Jul 2019)

Meanwhile today, extreme weather protocol invoked, resulting in a longer time limit (calculated from peloton not winner) and food/drink supply to 8.8km (not the usual 20km).


----------



## roadrash (24 Jul 2019)

wise decision I think, peter sagan interviewed at the finish ,wasn't happy that it wasn't done yesterday


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> After my success with Ewan yesterday, I'm predicting a TdG failure and a Daryl Impey double up



33 riders in the break. Most of them highly predictable names. Impey not one of them.


----------



## roadrash (24 Jul 2019)

just shown a clip of chris froome on a static bike , using only one leg though


----------



## Crackle (24 Jul 2019)

Bet he's still faster than me.


----------



## mjr (24 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Bet he's still faster than me.


As he's on a static bike, does that mean you're going backwards? Or imploding? 

Gap 14minutes. I'm expecting today's ITV podcast to contain grumbling about finding things to talk about during a drawn out stage.


----------



## BrumJim (24 Jul 2019)

mjr said:


> As he's on a static bike, does that mean you're going backwards? Or imploding?
> 
> Gap 14minutes. I'm expecting today's ITV podcast to contain grumbling about finding things to talk about during a drawn out stage.



Waiting until the estimated Gap time is the same as the gap time.


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> 33 riders in the break. Most of them highly predictable names. Impey not one of them.


WTF do I know!!!


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2019)

Trentin going from a long way out. 14km


----------



## roadrash (24 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> WTF do I know!!!




if your predictions are anything like mine lately , then the answer is feck all


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> if your predictions are anything like mine lately , then the answer is feck all


The Bluffers Guide to Tour Prediction by Roadrage and rich p.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> WTF do I know!!!



You were right about De Gendt!


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> You were right about De Gendt!


It's easier to pick who isn't going to win!


----------



## roadrash (24 Jul 2019)

handbags , tony martin and luke rowe


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jul 2019)

Wanty Gobert now have two riders in the top 20. Xandro Meurisse at 13 has leapfrogged Guillaume Martin who drops to 15


----------



## dragon72 (24 Jul 2019)

I think even Trentin's mum would concede that was a bit of a dull stage.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jul 2019)

Classy win for Trentin.There was a little excitement.

View: https://twitter.com/gcntweet/status/1154050857555521541?s=19


----------



## hoopdriver (24 Jul 2019)

Why was Tony Martin trying to run Luke Rowe off the road? Why not, it was a dull stage...


----------



## MasterDabber (24 Jul 2019)

hoopdriver said:


> Why was Tony Martin trying to run Luke Rowe off the road? Why not, it was a dull stage...


I've heard they are both kicked off the race.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jul 2019)

Fecking bollox !

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1154078449096646657?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jul 2019)

Massive blow for Ineos to have Rowe kicked out of the Tour.He said they rode the last 10k together and shook hands.


----------



## MasterDabber (24 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Fecking bollox !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1154078449096646657?s=19



Now who might that benefit? Let me think!


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jul 2019)

MasterDabber said:


> Now who might that benefit? Let me think!


Before you start screaming conspiracy take a look at the video.

Looks like Martin tried to run Rowe off the road and Rowe punched Martin or shoved him in the face (not clear). I don't think either of those are acceptable behaviour.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Before you start screaming conspiracy take a look at the video.
> 
> Looks like Martin tried to run Rowe off the road and Rowe punched Martin or shoved him in the face (not clear). I don't think either of those are acceptable behaviour.


I saw Rowe try to push him back after ? Didn't see the punch/shove.


----------



## MasterDabber (24 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Before you start screaming conspiracy take a look at the video.
> 
> Looks like Martin tried to run Rowe off the road and Rowe punched Martin or shoved him in the face (not clear). I don't think either of those are acceptable behaviour.


Have you got a link to the Rowe punch. I haven't seen that.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I saw Rowe try to push him back after ? Didn't see the punch/shove.


Just after the off road excursion looks like Rowe caught up and made contact with Martin's head. I'll watch it again when I get home

Pushing another rider is still not good.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jul 2019)

Best I could see ?

View: https://twitter.com/kd2357/status/1154080597146554369?s=19


----------



## brommers (24 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Massive blow for Ineos to have Rowe kicked out of the Tour.He said they rode the last 10k together and shook hands.


Not that much of a factor with 3 mountain stages coming up.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> Not that much of a factor with 3 mountain stages coming up.


Sarcasm ? He's been massive for Ineos this tour.Im sure he'll be missed.But they'll carry on regardless.


----------



## roadrash (24 Jul 2019)

of course he will be missed , mountain stages or not , hes not road captain for nothing


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jul 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/ProCyclingStats/status/1154109272621506560?s=19
Appeal pending


----------



## rualexander (24 Jul 2019)

Similar to what got Moscon kicked out of the Tour last year I suppose, so maybe to be expected.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Best I could see ?


Yeah that's the one I saw. About 16-19sec Rowe seems to make contact with Martin's head.

I'd say they're both guilty of naughtiness. As to whether it warrants the boot, I don't know but it's not altogether surprising. Think Moscon, Renshaw even Sagan (although that was more controversial IMO)


----------



## lane (24 Jul 2019)

Sagan eventually had his overturned I think so it clearly wasn't warrented


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2019)

dragon72 said:


> I think even Trentin's mum would concede that was a bit of a dull stage.



The riders aren't stupid - they know what's in store for them over the next three stages.

I think the organisers knew what they were doing when they designed the course too.


----------



## roadrash (24 Jul 2019)

joint statement from ineos and jumbo visma..
..https://www.teamineos.com/article/j...disqualification-of-luke-rowe-and-tony-martin


----------



## roadrash (24 Jul 2019)

Store 
*Welcome to Team INEOS*

 News 
 Team 
 Races 
 Sponsors 
 Contact 
 Store 


Sign up

Never miss out. Get news, promotions and partner offers from Team INEOS straight to your inbox.

Get involved: @TeamINEOS

       





24 Jul 2019

*Joint statement on the disqualification of Luke Rowe and Tony Martin from the Tour de France*
 News  Tour de France 
* Related riders *



Luke Rowe 
* Share this article *
Team INEOS and Team Jumbo-Visma have tonight released a joint statement, following the disqualification of Luke Rowe and Tony Martin:

We believe this is a very harsh decision by the race commissaries and against the spirit of what has been such a fantastic race to date. It was the sort of incident that merits a fine and a warning but certainly not expulsion from the race - a ‘yellow card’ but not a ‘red’. Luke and Tony recognised it for what it was - a minor spat on the road at the end of a sweltering day in the saddle. It didn’t affect any other rider and it didn’t disadvantage any other team. They rode to the end of the stage together where they both shook hands. There was no ill will and they clearly still have a lot of respect for one another. We believe it is unjust that their Tour could come to an end over something like this at this point in the race


----------



## rualexander (24 Jul 2019)

Interview with Luke and Tony



View: https://twitter.com/TeamINEOS/status/1154120355453329408?s=19


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jul 2019)

I guess it will come down to whether race management (whoever that is) is willing to undermine the authority of the race jury or not. For info the race jury has only one frenchman on it so this conspiracy theory that the decision was made to benefit Pinot/Alaphillipe doesn't seem to have legs


----------



## Crackle (24 Jul 2019)

I'd be surprised if they are re-instated but it wasn't exactly a punch up as we've seen in the past, poor judgement though.


----------



## mjr (24 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I guess it will come down to whether race management (whoever that is) is willing to undermine the authority of the race jury or not. For info the race jury has only one frenchman on it so this conspiracy theory that the decision was made to benefit Pinot/Alaphillipe doesn't seem to have legs


Ah but the tweeters have it all worked out: the race jury is full of people willing to spend three weeks in France and appointed by the UCI organisation led by a Frenchman. Clearly biased.


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Jul 2019)

I didn't see the race live or see the incident on the highlights but heard about the dqs so looked up the footage on youtube. My immediate thought was that even though both were fairly minor both riders nearly ran into spectators and it was probably that factor that influenced the decision. I have nothing to back this up, it was only in my head.


----------



## Starchivore (25 Jul 2019)

From the footage- Rowe gave Martin a wack in the face/head after the incident we initially sore. Not a forceful blow but a dangerous thing to do at these speeds with the peleton right behind them.

He played the ignorant yesterday, turns out he had been naughty after all. Not sure what Martin did to be DQd though, apart from the little block off that we saw.


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2019)




----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2019)

Anyway, enough of that nonsense... what about today's stage. Can Alaphilippe survive the Galibier? Can Pinot survive the descent off the Galibier?


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> Anyway, enough of that nonsense... what about today's stage. Can Alaphilippe survive the Galibier? Can Pinot survive the descent off the Galibier?


I'm going for no and no, just so's the race gets even more interesting. Actually I think they should both make today. Alaphilippe is clearly now feeling the scale of the pressure and expectation of winning this race, interested to see how he handles it. Pinot still hasn't had a jour sans, it's got to come. 

Whatever happens it should be good.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> Anyway, enough of that nonsense... what about today's stage. Can Alaphilippe survive the Galibier? Can Pinot survive the descent off the Galibier?


There's a good possibility,but it's all about how much it takes out of them.I was suprised how hard Asgreen rode for second place yesterday.I thought maybe they'd try and save thereselves ? There has to be some big pressure/hurt put on by teams to make them crack.Im still willing Thomas to win this.


----------



## Shadow (25 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Pinot still hasn't had a jour sans, it's got to come.
> 
> Whatever happens it should be good.



I'm not sure TP's anticipated _jour sans_ has got to come. I think we are seeing a 're-booted' (D Millar's favourite/annoying word of 2019) TP who can go 3 weeks without a _jour sans_.
I'm _hoping _it will be good and initially I thought we would see some GC fireworks today. Now I'm not so sure mainly because each team is likely to mark each other in the attempt to crack JA. And there are another 2 huge stages to come.
I hope I'm wrong and hope Crax is right.


----------



## Starchivore (25 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> Anyway, enough of that nonsense... what about today's stage. Can Alaphilippe survive the Galibier? Can Pinot survive the descent off the Galibier?


 I'm looking forward to finding out- I'm off today so I can see as much as I like. Will probably watch from 1:30pmish.

I'd quite like an exciting stage, which ends with all the top 5 even closer together than they were before.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2019)

I don't have a clue what's going to happen.

I'm just hoping that Guillaume Martin can make it into the top 10. If this means mass expulsions of other riders for infringement of anti-nose-picking protocol, so be it. I'd love Xandro Meurisse to do well too but he's more of an all rounder than an all out climber like Martin, so I fear he will fade and I'm pinning my hopes on Martin.

Go Wanty Groupe Gobert!


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2019)

When Quintana retires he could possibly open up a stationery shop, specialising in ball point pens. He could call it "Nairo's Biros"


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> When Quintana retires he could possibly open up a stationery shop, specialising in ball point pens. He could call it "Nairo's Biros"


Or a fruit and veg shop and call it "Quintanas' Bananas"


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> When Quintana retires he could possibly open up a stationery shop, specialising in ball point pens. He could call it "Nairo's Biros"


A book of reminisces about a certain race, Nairo's Giros


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> A book of reminisces about a certain race, Nairo's Giros


You're pronouncing it wrong. There you go, cultural enrichment indeed! (both on board and on shore...)


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2019)

mjr said:


> You're pronouncing it wrong. There you go, cultural enrichment indeed! (both on board and on shore...)


Unless it was a tale of when Quintana was drawing supplementary benefit in the 80s


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Unless it was a tale of when Quinta was drawing supplementary benefit in the 80s


Born 1990. Do you feel old now?


----------



## Rusty Nails (25 Jul 2019)

Nairo Quintana's biro bananas.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2019)

Or he could host a travel program where he introduces viewers to his favourite cities. First episode: "Nairo's Cairo"

(Inspired by a line from a Gollinski Brothers song: "I want to go where they've never seen snow, send my Giro to Cairo". Released before @mjr was born)


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Or he could host a travel program where he introduces viewers to his favourite cities. First episode: "Nairo's Cairo"
> 
> (Inspired by a line from a Gollinski Brothers song: "send my Giro to Cairo". Released before @mjr was born)


I meant Nairoman was born 1990. I am far far older. I am getting tired just looking at pictures of the Tour climbing that mountain in that heat.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2019)

Two guys who have a bit of time on their hands could try their hands at comedy. They could call it "Rowe and Martin's Laugh-In"

You have to have a pretty long memory to get that one.


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Two guys who have a bit of time on their hands could try their hands at comedy. They could call it "Rowe and Martin's Laugh-In"
> 
> You have to have a pretty long memory to get that one.


 true and l do ( 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlsQFUtMDvI
)


----------



## iandg (25 Jul 2019)

mjr said:


> Born 1990. Do you feel old now?


 I do now!!! He's younger than my eldest son


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2019)

This is kicking off way early


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> This is kicking off way early


It's almost like some pre-race GC contenders feel they have nothing to lose(!)


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2019)

mjr said:


> It's almost like some pre-race GC contenders feel they have nothing to lose(!)


Landa: knew I should have put a few quid on him.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2019)

I don't usually watch or care about the ads in between things but that Canyon ad featuring Poullidor and MVdP is really quite lovely.

As far as today goes... Adam Yates maybe. And I think Alaphilippe will be dropped on the Galibier but not by enough to lose the jersey, not least because he'll get some back on the descent.


----------



## iandg (25 Jul 2019)

Bombarded with Funeral Payment Plan adverts on ITV4


----------



## roadrash (25 Jul 2019)

right so if I win the itv4 competition, I can use the money to pay for my funeral, buy one of those peleton trainer bikes to take with me on a river cruise,


----------



## Venod (25 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> right so if I win the itv4 competition, I can use the money to pay for my funeral, buy one of those peleton trainer bikes to take with me on a river cruise,



Don't forget your Zwift subscription, because fun is fast.


----------



## roadrash (25 Jul 2019)

and that dreams mattress ad, how do they deliver the mattress with two people asleep on it...….how do they get it through the door


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2019)

Anyone adopted a donkey? So hard to choose...


----------



## Venod (25 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> how do they get it through the door



Probably use an adopted donkey


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2019)

No-one should listen to me - Adam Yates gets dropped before the Galibier proper, and Quintana looks like he's striking out for a solo win.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2019)

Bardet: "I aten't ded"


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2019)

Poels popped. The fracky placky train still has Van Baarle as an engine in front of its two drivers, though.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> Bardet: "I aten't ded"


His face looks like he might be. Think it's a bit of an effort to chase Nairo today.


----------



## roadrash (25 Jul 2019)

where has Quintana found this effort from , he may have climbed well but he certainly isn't the best descender


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2019)

Alaphilippe looks just fine. No attacks in that group, and no-one is really pushing him at all.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2019)

... and immediately I wrote that, Bernal attacks very effectively and gets away, it seems.


----------



## roadrash (25 Jul 2019)

Bernal riding himself into second place overall


----------



## roadrash (25 Jul 2019)

Thomas goes


----------



## roadrash (25 Jul 2019)

JA struggling


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> Bernal riding himself into second place overall



Is his descending really good enough for that?



roadrash said:


> JA struggling



Close enough at the top to catch them on the descent, I reckon (as FM predicted earlier).


----------



## roadrash (25 Jul 2019)

Bernal is a good descender but Alaphilipe is one of the best


----------



## iandg (25 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Anyone adopted a donkey? So hard to choose...


Yes, I've called it Quintana


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2019)

Alaphilippe piles on the pressure


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> Close enough at the top to catch them on the descent, I reckon (as FM predicted earlier).



...and then go straight past them. Flippin' eck!


----------



## iandg (25 Jul 2019)

Ok, - reading comments here and thought wtf? Just realised the TV is still on ITV4+1 from last night - bye all, back in about 1hr


----------



## oldfatfool (25 Jul 2019)

As that just kicked 8n the fire doors on the gc? Long time since I have seen Quintara on such form


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2019)

Someone has got to ride tomorrow to crack Alaphilippe, they can't leave it until the last day.


----------



## roadrash (25 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> Bernal riding himself into second place overall


----------



## roadrash (25 Jul 2019)

well, the next two days should be good one way or another


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2019)

20 seconds covering 2nd to 5th place. All still to play for.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> Bernal riding himself into second place overall



This surprised me but only because I haven't been paying attention - I thought he was further back on GC than he was. That's a great ride. 

And yes, it turns out he is a pretty demon descender - but that doesn't surprise me so much. Him being Colombian and all that.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> This surprised me but only because I haven't been paying attention - I thought he was further back on GC than he was. That's a great ride.
> 
> And yes, it turns out he is a pretty demon descender - but that doesn't surprise me so much. Him being Colombian and all that.


Seventh in the end. Just as well Movistar chased him earlier in the stage, eh?


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2019)

And when he retires Bernal can open a fast food restaurant called "Egan Chips"


----------



## MasterDabber (25 Jul 2019)

Nice to see Quintana finally showat long last his his potential. Also good to see Bardet have a strong ride - he looked so bad earlier on it was all a bit sad to see a great rider failing so badly.
As to the GC... what a great race. still anyones.
Last year, a great Giro and crap Tour... the reverse this year.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2019)

So tomorrow. Big fat monster in the middle followed by a long descent then a 7 km cat 1 to finish it with a little flat bit before the finish. So a sort of summit finish.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jul 2019)

Current odds after today's stage 







This feels about right. Pinot rode a very smart race today. Zero point in him attacking with a long descent to follow. He even stuck himself on the front of the descent in the technical part to make sure he didn't get dropped

He's 20s behind Bernal whom I regard as his real challenger for the overall win. Question is can he put 21s into him in the next two mountaintop finishes?

Sadly I think Alaphillipe will ship time on Val Thorens. I don't think Thomas could handle a Pinot attack and his advantage over Pinot is even smaller. Can't decide about Crushweak though..maybe he could sneak it?


----------



## iandg (25 Jul 2019)

iandg said:


> Yes, I've called it Quintana


Suppose I should take that back - great ride


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2019)

iandg said:


> Suppose I should take that back - great ride


The donkey or the cyclist?  Was it just your insult that was relayed to Nairo's earpiece to spur him on?


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2019)

iandg said:


> Suppose I should take that back - great ride


He bolted.


----------



## iandg (25 Jul 2019)

Why was there a point in today's stage when Movistar were driving the MJ group with Quintana up the road? More crazy Movistar tactics


----------



## Starchivore (25 Jul 2019)

What a great stage. And things as finely poised as ever. Two very tense days to come now.


----------



## dragon72 (25 Jul 2019)

It's déjà vu all over again.
Froome/Wiggins
Bernal/Thomas


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2019)

iandg said:


> Why was there a point in today's stage when Movistar were driving the MJ group with Quintana up the road? More crazy Movistar tactics


I think Movistar have fallen out with Quintana and he was just doing his own thing today, with or without their backing. I'm sure that he feels rather pleased to have stuck it to them now!


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I think Movistar have fallen out with Quintana and he was just doing his own thing today, with or without their backing. I'm sure that he feels rather pleased to have stuck it to them now!


I reckon you're right. I bet the Movistar bus is a right barrel of laughs


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> I reckon you're right. I bet the Movistar bus is a right barrel of laughs


Just wait for the press release declaring it to be Movistar's amazing secret strategy!


----------



## dragon72 (25 Jul 2019)

I feel sorry for Tim Wellens losing his dotty jumper to Bardet today. He's really thrown himself into that competition. 
Alaphilippe was fantastic again today.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2019)

iandg said:


> Why was there a point in today's stage when Movistar were driving the MJ group with Quintana up the road? More crazy Movistar tactics


Ooooh I've got a group named after me at last!    

Not crazy, was it? They were clearly improving their position in the team classification in an attempt to take the lead back from Trek Sega Freddo.  (No, I've no idea either. I think only those teams care about that competition.)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2019)

Talking of team tactics, I wasn't quite sure what Thomas was doing attacking Alaphilippe when Bernal was up the road. Without that, Bernal would have got even more time. Maybe there were trying the old 1-2 strike to break JA but Thomas just hasn't got that kind of acceleration, or at least not this year. JA's descending was pure brilliance and bravado; it reminded me of 'Il Falco' himself, Paolo Savoldelli. 

I think tomorrow's stage suits Pinot down to the ground. If he's going to make a challenge it will be there. Val Thorens is just going to be a grind, only the strongest will survive, last man standing kind of day. And I just don't know who that is. I think JA will lose time tomorrow but maybe not the jersey, but he will lose it the day after, the only question is: who to? Today, it looked like Bernal, but that could have been just a stalking horse attack for Thomas. But I think the grind will really suit Kruijswijk...


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Talking of team tactics, I wasn't quite sure what Thomas was doing attacking Alaphilippe when Bernal was up the road. Without that, Bernal would have got even more time. Maybe there were trying the old 1-2 strike to break JA but Thomas just hasn't got that kind of acceleration, or at least not this year.


I agree with most of your post but you seem to ignore that Thomas's attack did indeed gap Alan Philips. Not break him but that was because there wasn't enough climb left, rather than insufficient acceleration.


----------



## roadrash (25 Jul 2019)

Thomas's did gap alaphilipe but he made it back on the descent


----------



## Foghat (25 Jul 2019)

Well the road-clearing teams will be double-shifting all night to get the roads cleared for tomorrow.

As soon as the stage finished the thunderstorms started. Descending from Valloire via the Col du Telegraphe in torrential rain was fun - I must have worn out at least two pairs of rims and a dozen sets of brake blocks coming down this time.

But that was just the start of it. Driving back from St Michel-de-Maurienne to the Isere valley and Bourg St Maurice, there was the most incredible lightning show - countless forked bolts striking mountain-tops, hill-tops and outcrops in every direction one looked. And that was a mere taster of what was to follow.

Heading up the Isere valley, the most apocalyptic storm I've ever encountered hit - this was the heaviest rain and hail I've ever seen. When I got to the 7-mile climb back up to the ski station apartment near Bourg, by now the torrents had led to multiple rockfalls and mini-landslides, which meant crawling up in second or first gear, lots of stopping and weaving around debris all over the place for miles on end. Eventually made it up, but almost had to abort and just park up and wait when the traffic got stuck at one washout.

These storms have been pretty widespread here, so I reckon ALL the remaining Alpine climbs and descents, and indeed the valley roads, will be having intensive and extensive clearing activities if the Tour is going to make it through on Friday and Saturday.

I think I'll put on my Grand Prix 4Season tyred wheels tomorrow!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2019)

Sounds dangerous - the riders must be kept safe, but for the sake of the race, I really hope they don't cancel or shorten stages. That would basically guarantee the status quo...


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2019)

Let's hope the weather doesn't cause a neutralised stage which would be so frustrating after such an intriguing race. 
My money is still on Pinot but not with much confidence. As Crackle said earlier, somebody needs to attack JA earlier. It's not as if they're trying to get, say, back 15 seconds. 
Hopefully they're waiting for an uphill finish ti try it and I hope it doesn;t end up as a defensive status quo although I wouldn't be unhappy to see JA win paradoxically.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Sounds dangerous - the riders must be kept safe, but for the sake of the race, I really hope they don't cancel or shorten stages. That would basically guarantee the status quo...


I know. Despite the fabulous tour Alaphillipe has had, not letting him be beaten would look very, very wrong. Even if there were good reason.


----------



## Thomson (25 Jul 2019)

I hope Ja wins it. Seems so close but yet so far. My first year I have followed the tour. Really enjoyed it learned lots off things about bike racing. He’s born on the same day as me. And won my favourite race this year. Milan-San Remo.


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2019)

I'm not sure if any team is strong enough, but they really need to attack JA earlier than the last climb today.
Pinot has Reichenbach and Gaudu.
Kruiswijk (sp)? has George Bennett but he crashed and limped home yesterday.
Ineos have underperformers like Moscon, Kwiat but no Luke Rowe. They could do a counterpunch with either Bernal or G attacking while the other one sits on.
I hope it kicks off earlier, though I guess everone is on the limit by now.
Oh, and there's Buchman loitering with or without intent!

I read somewhere that Kruiswijk and Bennett were tested before the stage start yesterday, which is highly irregular apparently.
Placeholder for wild speculation below...


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jul 2019)

Two narratives to play out today on what should be a fascinating day

The Iseran has to be raced super aggressively. Teams have to put minutes into JA. I'm expecting Movistar to do the donkey work and, if JA cracks, the others will benefit

Pinot to attack on the steeper lower slopes of Tignes. Assuming JA has been dropped, he only needs 20s and this is his chance. Drop Bernal and he wins the Tour, fail and he doesn't


----------



## Crackle (26 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> I'm not sure if any team is strong enough, but they really need to attack JA earlier than the last climb today.
> Pinot has Reichenbach and Gaudu.
> Kruiswijk (sp)? has George Bennett but he crashed and limped home yesterday.
> Ineos have underperformers like Moscon, Kwiat but no Luke Rowe. They could do a counterpunch with either Bernal or G attacking while the other one sits on.
> ...


They were all tested, Deceunik, Jumbo, Ineos.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jul 2019)

I think Thomas has to try a attack a lot further out.If he hasn't the legs he has to be honest.This could come down to a battle between Bernal and Pinot ? If they let Bernal go for it.


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I know. Despite the fabulous tour Alaphillipe has had, not letting him be beaten would look very, very wrong. Even if there were good reason.


I just love Alaphillipes' nick name , l doubt if there was ever a more fitting one...Loulou


----------



## Crackle (26 Jul 2019)

And now a short interlude before the race arrives


----------



## roadrash (26 Jul 2019)

@Crackle I was just going to post that after seeing it on tw@tter


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Jul 2019)

Looking forward to seeing some attacking today and tomorrow from the GC contenders, it's now or never, or it's Alaphilippe's............


----------



## roadrash (26 Jul 2019)

IF they have managed to clear the roads after the storms yesterday, then hoping for some good attacking racing today


----------



## Twizit (26 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> And now a short interlude before the race arrives


Brilliant, just made my morning


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> And now a short interlude before the race arrives



How very wonderful


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jul 2019)

Stuck in Pisa airport,Italian strikes ! Highlights for me


----------



## roadrash (26 Jul 2019)

wow 

..<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">New top speed recorded on <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/TDF2019?src=hash&amp;ref_src=twsrc^tfw">#TDF2019</a>!<a href="https://twitter.com/NilsPolitt?ref_src=twsrc^tfw">@NilsPolitt</a> is the first rider to break the 100km/h bar <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/TDFdata?src=hash&amp;ref_src=twsrc^tfw">#TDFdata</a> <a href="https://t.co/RTILpii5ag">pic.twitter.com/RTILpii5ag</a></p>&mdash; letourdata (@letourdata) <a href="
View: https://twitter.com/letourdata/status/1154364413731844096?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
">July 25, 2019</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## MasterDabber (26 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> And now a short interlude before the race arrives


Just brilliant. It restores my faith in the better side of human nature.


----------



## hoopdriver (26 Jul 2019)

Foghat said:


> Well the road-clearing teams will be double-shifting all night to get the roads cleared for tomorrow.
> 
> As soon as the stage finished the thunderstorms started. Descending from Valloire via the Col du Telegraphe in torrential rain was fun - I must have worn out at least two pairs of rims and a dozen sets of brake blocks coming down this time.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you’re having one hell of a cool adventure. Serious envy. Oh, and those Grand Prix 4Seasons are just the tyre for those conditions too!


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jul 2019)

Nul points to Bernal's hairdresser. Badly letting the side down. Pile it up lad, pile it up.


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Nul points to Bernal's hairdresser. Badly letting the side down. Pile it up lad, pile it up.
> 
> View attachment 477118


I bet Bardet doesn't use Alpecin...


----------



## roadrash (26 Jul 2019)

nightmare for pinot , almost 3 mins behind after having a dressing changed


----------



## iandg (26 Jul 2019)

Doesn't look good for Pinot


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2019)

iandg said:


> Doesn't look good for Pinot





Not even his fault this time.

Even if he can carry on, Gaudu has already been dropped from the yellow jersey group, which doesn't bode well. 

Bardet also looks in danger of being dropped.


----------



## gavroche (26 Jul 2019)

I feel so sorry for Pinot . His Tour is coming to an abrupt end. He did not deserve that. What a shame. He is showing so much courage though but to no avail I think, the pain in his knee will become too much.


----------



## roadrash (26 Jul 2019)

pinot abandons  in tears , its the right thing to do for him


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2019)

He's carrying on riding but he's in tears. Don't know if that's from the pain or the fact that he's just seen his best ever chance of winning the Tour go down the toilet.

ETA: he stopped as I was writing that.


----------



## iandg (26 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> pinot abandons  in tears , its the right thing to do for him


Feel gutted for him


----------



## roadrash (26 Jul 2019)

yeah , no one wants to see that


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2019)

Lutsenko and Caruso are both in the break, so if either of them can get over the Iseran first, they'll take the spotty jumper off Bardet.

This is in danger of turning into a bad day for France.

ETA: actually, just did the maths and Lutsenko would still be a point behind Bardet if he takes the 40 points for Iseran, so he'll need to take the Madeleine as well if he wants the spots. Caruso has already bagged a few points on the first two climbs of the day.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jul 2019)

Pinot is beautiful to watch at his best, but he has this fragility and bad luck that always seems to let him down. He just doesn't seem to be quite tough enough, sadly.


----------



## iandg (26 Jul 2019)

View: https://www.facebook.com/59088097633/posts/10156572323187634/


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2019)

Initial reports were suggesting it was a bee sting that did for Thibaut but this statement has just been released:



> Thibaut Pinot’s injury is a consequence of an incident that occurred two days ago, sport director Philippe Mauduit revealed to Francetelevisions. “As he avoided a crash, his left knee hit the handlebar and the pain just got worse”, the Frenchman said. “We’ve been hoping for an improvement but we knew this morning that it would be complicated if the race was hard. He’s been in pain since the start. It wasn’t possible to keep riding.” Mauduit was the sport director of Alberto Contador when the Spaniard was forced to abandon the 2015 Tour de France.


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2019)

snap!


----------



## Crackle (26 Jul 2019)

Poor old Pinot but it does typify the luck he has. Muscle tear says Twitter, not his fault, just fekkin unlucky.

They still need to attack Alaphilippe today though.


----------



## gavroche (26 Jul 2019)

I am gutted for him but he is only 29 so still young enough for next year. If he prepares like this year and doesn't suffer any injuries, he will be a force to be reckoned with for the 2020 tour. I hope all the stars line up for him then and gives him the chance he deserves.


----------



## simon the viking (26 Jul 2019)

Alaphilippe still looking good, not cracked yet... come on!


----------



## iandg (26 Jul 2019)

simon the viking said:


> Alaphilippe still looking good, not cracked yet... come on!


He's struggling now


----------



## iandg (26 Jul 2019)

Bernal doing the damage


----------



## Crackle (26 Jul 2019)

Alaphilippe might just hold the gap over this climb or get it back a bit on the descent but he's had it for the last climb. Brave feckin ride though


----------



## iandg (26 Jul 2019)

Bernal virtual yellow


----------



## simon the viking (26 Jul 2019)

simon the viking said:


> Alaphilippe still looking good, not cracked yet... come on!


I spoke too soon lets see what he can do on the descent


----------



## iandg (26 Jul 2019)

Snow on the road?


----------



## iandg (26 Jul 2019)

Neutralised - blow for JA who is closing on descent - but safety first.


----------



## iandg (26 Jul 2019)

iandg said:


> Snow on the road?


Hail 

Edit - no, it was snow.


----------



## simon the viking (26 Jul 2019)

Thats bad news!


----------



## Crackle (26 Jul 2019)

This is unfortunate in the extreme


----------



## iandg (26 Jul 2019)

Race stopped


----------



## Booyaa (26 Jul 2019)

Incredible


----------



## oldfatfool (26 Jul 2019)

Ridiculous, race should have moved finish line to Val d'Isere, not just stopped half way down, Froggies will riot at JA being conned when he would have made time back on descent.


----------



## iandg (26 Jul 2019)

oldfatfool said:


> Ridiculous, race should have moved finish line to Val d'Isere, not just stopped half way down, Froggies will riot at JA being conned when he would have made time back on descent.


Had closed 10-15 secs (?) on Thomas when it all kicked off.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jul 2019)

oldfatfool said:


> Ridiculous, race should have moved finish line to Val d'Isere, not just stopped half way down, Froggies will riot at JA being conned when he would have made time back on descent.



Can only be moved to somewhere that has the timing system in place. The last place before the Tignes climb (where the problem is) was the top of the Isoard

JA was lucky. Yes he'd made up a few seconds on the descent but he would have shipped more on the Tignes climb. He's still in second, he wouldn't have been in second had the race finished in the planned location


----------



## alicat (26 Jul 2019)

oldfatfool said:


> Ridiculous, race should have moved finish line to Val d'Isere, not just stopped half way down, Froggies will riot at JA being conned when he would have made time back on descent.



I wouldn't have liked to make that call on the fly.


----------



## simon the viking (26 Jul 2019)

My bets blown!


----------



## iandg (26 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Can only be moved to somewhere that has the timing system in place. The last place before the Tignes climb (where the problem is) was the top of the Isoard
> 
> JA was lucky. Yes he'd made up a few seconds on the descent but he would have shipped more on the Tignes climb. He's still in second, he wouldn't have been in second had the race finished in the planned location



I like a positive spin - and apparently helps Bardet in the mountain competition.


----------



## BrumJim (26 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Can only be moved to somewhere that has the timing system in place. The last place before the Tignes climb (where the problem is) was the top of the Isoard
> 
> JA was lucky. Yes he'd made up a few seconds on the descent but he would have shipped more on the Tignes climb. He's still in second, he wouldn't have been in second had the race finished in the planned location



Unless he was saving some energy, knowing he could make back a lot of time on the descent, and then go full gas on the Cat 1 climb up to Tignes.


----------



## roadrash (26 Jul 2019)

a lot of unhappy riders but as said above safety first
as david millar just said , the riders wanted extreme weather protocols put in place yesterday , surely once they see the pics of the icy road then they should understand.


----------



## iandg (26 Jul 2019)

That last question to Brailsford was probably the stupidest thing I've heard.

For those not watching ITV4 it was something like - how do you feel about a natural disaster helping you win the Tour?


----------



## MasterDabber (26 Jul 2019)

iandg said:


> That last question to Brailsford was probably the stupidest thing I've heard.


Pretty typical of many crap journalists.


----------



## Rezillo (26 Jul 2019)

Blimey!


View: https://twitter.com/trondiversen/status/1154771153736671232


----------



## MasterDabber (26 Jul 2019)

BrumJim said:


> Unless he was saving some energy, knowing he could make back a lot of time on the descent, and then go full gas on the Cat 1 climb up to Tignes.


Saving energy ... LOL


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jul 2019)

Marginal rains



(Stolen from twitter)


----------



## iandg (26 Jul 2019)

BrumJim said:


> Unless he was saving some energy, knowing he could make back a lot of time on the descent, and then go full gas on the Cat 1 climb up to Tignes.


Aye, a different type of climb altogether - shorter and a flat last few km. Way Bernal was going I don't doubt he wouldn't be in yellow, but can't be certain of the GT/JA time gap


----------



## oldfatfool (26 Jul 2019)

Rezillo said:


> Blimey!
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/trondiversen/status/1154771153736671232



Argh, they could have bunny hopped that, no worse than some if the cattle grids round here


----------



## Rezillo (26 Jul 2019)

oldfatfool said:


> Argh, they could have bunny hopped that, no worse than some if the cattle grids round here



I think I might have been in trouble for the second hop


----------



## Foghat (26 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Foghat was right



Well I'm glad I didn't go through with my plan to ride up to view the race near the foot of the Tignes climb (this spot itself being a hefty climb up from Bourg St Maurice). I aborted that as I didn't fancy descending my ski station road, given how much rock debris was deposited in last night's storm....even on 4Season tyres! Hopefully by tomorrow it'll be fully cleared.

Tomorrow, there's heavy rain forecast for the time the Cormet de Roselend will be traversed. That descent is fairly prone to mudslides and temporary storm-induced over-the-road rivers, being in a ravine and having some serious hairpinage getting down some of the steeper drops in the valley.

So there could be more disruption tomorrow. I've never done Val Thorens, but believe it's more of an open/motorway-type grind-climb, but who knows what the weather has in store.


----------



## iandg (26 Jul 2019)

From cycling news
There will be no stage winner's time bonus for Bernal, but it seems the GC gaps will be tighter than the on-screen graphics atop the Iseran suggested. Eurosport's hypothesis is that Alaphilippe will be 25 seconds behind, with Thomas at 1:06. We still await official confirmation. 

It appears that Bernal will not be awarded the stage victory, but he will, of course, have his time advantage from atop the Iseran applied to the overall standings.


----------



## roadrash (26 Jul 2019)

iandg said:


> That last question to Brailsford was probably the stupidest thing I've heard.
> 
> For those not watching ITV4 it was something like - how do you feel about a natural disaster helping you win the Tour?



what stupid fekin questions reporters ask,  that has to be up there for first prize


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> what stupid fekin questions reporters ask,  that has to be up there for first prize


What was the question?

It doesn't really matter what kind of question you put to Brailsford, you'll get exactly the same bollocks from him.


----------



## hoopdriver (26 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> what stupid fekin questions reporters ask,  that has to be up there for first prize


Indeed. I have been a journalist for many years and I really despair of the state of the profession these days. A truly moronic question. If I were his editor I would be raking him over the coals for embarrassing himself and the channel that way; instead he's probably being praised for is 'hard hitting' style. A disgrace.


----------



## roadrash (26 Jul 2019)

@Dogtrousers Brailsford was asked.....how do you feel about a natural disaster helping you win the Tour?


----------



## Crackle (26 Jul 2019)

Was that a 5 live reporter? Dumb feckin stuff whoever it was


----------



## Paulus (26 Jul 2019)

iandg said:


> That last question to Brailsford was probably the stupidest thing I've heard.
> 
> For those not watching ITV4 it was something like - how do you feel about a natural disaster helping you win the Tour?


Even Brailsford was lost for words for a short while.


----------



## Paulus (26 Jul 2019)

Fortunately the storm was just ahead of the riders, and didn't come down on top of them.


----------



## Aravis (26 Jul 2019)

Paulus said:


> Even Brailsford was lost for words for a short while.


That makes it the best question ever.


----------



## Foghat (26 Jul 2019)

hoopdriver said:


> Indeed. I have been a journalist for many years and I really despair of the state of the profession these days. A truly moronic question. If I were his editor I would be raking him over the coals for embarrassing himself and the channel that way; instead he's probably being praised for is 'hard hitting' style. A disgrace.



Who was it?

I've been watching today's stage on French tv, so unaware what ITV4 has been up to. And anyway, an almighty thunder clap has just detonated the tv signal here.


----------



## Paulus (26 Jul 2019)

Foghat said:


> Who was it?
> 
> I've been watching today's stage on French tv, so unaware what ITV4 has been up to. And anyway, an almighty thunder clap has just detonated the tv signal here.


Don't know who it was. Daniel Freib had just asked Dave a couple of questions for ITV4 when someone else cut in with the question.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jul 2019)

A great shame about Pinot. 

As for shortening the stage due to the extreme weather - clearly the only thing that could be done. I reckon Bernal would have gained even more time so he lost out. I think Alaphilippe would have _lost _even more time so it probably helped him, although he obviously wasn't happy about it. Who knows what would have happened with Thomas on the last climb?

Tomorrow should be interesting! Let's hope that bad weather doesn't ruin the racing again - it has been a great TdF and it would be a pity for it just to fizzle out at the end.


----------



## iandg (26 Jul 2019)

Foghat said:


> Who was it?
> 
> I've been watching today's stage on French tv, so unaware what ITV4 has been up to. And anyway, an almighty thunder clap has just detonated the tv signal here.



I don't remember who the interviewer was - the general script is here


----------



## iandg (26 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> A great shame about Pinot.
> 
> As for shortening the stage due to the extreme weather - clearly the only thing that could be done. I reckon Bernal would have gained even more time so he lost out. I think Alaphilippe would have _lost _even more time so it probably helped him, although he obviously wasn't happy about it. Who knows what would have happened with Thomas on the last climb?
> 
> Tomorrow should be interesting! Let's hope that bad weather doesn't ruin the racing again - it has been a great TdF and it would be a pity for it just to fizzle out at the end.



The only decision that could have been made. Unfortunately we'll never know what would have happened. Yes, I agree Bernal would have gained more time but if JA had bridged back to GT/SK? A shorter climb and a flat finish. Thomas would also have been limited as to what he could do with Bernal up the road and Kruijswijk still in tow.

All adds to the excitement.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jul 2019)

I hope EB and SK have a beer together tonight, form an alliance and go absolutely apeshit on Val Thorens tomorrow and bury Ineos 

Just to wipe that smug look off Brailsford's face


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> @Dogtrousers Brailsford was asked.....how do you feel about a natural disaster helping you win the Tour?



That's a brilliant question. It's got us talking about it!


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I hope EB and SK have a beer together tonight, form an alliance and go absolutely apeshit on Val Thorens tomorrow and bury Ineos
> 
> Just to wipe that smug look off Brailsford's face


Egan Bernal and Sean Kelly?

(Yes I do know who you mean really. But those were the first names that came to mind)


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Nul points to Bernal's hairdresser. Badly letting the side down. Pile it up lad, pile it up.
> 
> View attachment 477118



You know, I think this sums up why I can’t get excited about the idea of Bernal winning the Tour. Prodigiously talented though he may be.


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> I am gutted for him but he is only 29 so still young enough for next year.



I admire your optimism but can’t share it. I doubt he’ll ever have a better chance than he had this year, and 30 is not young by Tour winner standards.

If I were Marc Madiot, I’d be seriously considering putting my eggs in the basket marked Gaudu for next year’s Tour. He’s been superb this year as Pinot’s top lieutenant.

Bardet likewise should step aside for Latour.


----------



## cyberknight (26 Jul 2019)

IMHO
stage should have been neutralized , sounds an utter S@@t storm TBH , i havent watched yet as im still a stage behind .


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> Bardet likewise should step aside for Latour.


Latour for Le Tour eh?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jul 2019)

Kruijswijk seems most disappointed about today - apparently their plan hinged on the final climb. Anyway, tomorrow will still suit him (if it happens).


----------



## iandg (26 Jul 2019)

cyberknight said:


> IMHO
> stage should have been neutralized , sounds an utter S@@t storm TBH , i havent watched yet as im still a stage behind .


Probably would have been the most fare option but advantage to JA, they couldn't be seen to do that.


----------



## iandg (26 Jul 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Kruijswijk seems most disappointed about today - apparently their plan hinged on the final climb. Anyway, tomorrow will still suit him (if it happens).[/QUOTEhave been the rider



With Bernal up the road Kruijswijk would have been the one driving the final climb to hopefully distance JA and get himself on the podium. With JA on the wire he lost the opportunity would. 

Logic would suggest that Thomas would not do anything to limit Bernal's time gain.


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2019)

Pinot hit his knee on a handlebar and pulled out and then cried!
Sacre bleu!
Chemisier de grande fille


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2019)

Just watched the highlights, most definitely the correct decision to stop the stage.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jul 2019)

Not seen today's stage, but did see some snow ploughs on the news (in the chippy) and I did wonder what that was about ! Obviously today's stage.


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2019)

Bish bash bosh tomorrow into the Cat1 Cornet de Roselend and then some to Val THorens.
It could be incendiary if the contenders attack Bernal. 
Shame Pinot won't be there to do it though.


----------



## Va Va Froome (26 Jul 2019)

There’s something about the French and the Tour that’s just a repeat of Great Britain and “Pre-Murray” Wimbledon...

What a terrible, terrible implosion of French hope and optimism today was.


----------



## iandg (26 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Pinot hit his knee on a handlebar and pulled out and then cried!
> Sacre bleu!
> Chemisier de grande fille


It did happen on the way to Gap and he did ride yesterday's stage with a torn muscle - I've cried before after a race - it's called emotion.


----------



## roadrash (26 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Bish bash bosh tomorrow into the Cat1 Cornet de Roselend and then some to Val THorens.
> It could be incendiary if the contenders attack Bernal.
> Shame Pinot won't be there to do it though.




speaking of tomorrow, just seen this on twitter..
..<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Can we rewind just a few hours &amp; have the finish that this <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/tdf2019?src=hash&amp;ref_src=twsrc^tfw">#tdf2019</a> deserves, please?! <br><br>In addition to the last part having been neutralised, today, tomorrow’s stage has had to be shortened to 59km. The only climb left in this Tour is now the 33km ascent to Val Thorens.</p>&mdash; Rob Hatch (@robhatchtv) <a href="
View: https://twitter.com/robhatchtv/status/1154835183268433920?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
">July 26, 2019</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## MasterDabber (26 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Bish bash bosh tomorrow into the Cat1 Cornet de Roselend and then some to Val THorens.
> It could be incendiary if the contenders attack Bernal.
> Shame Pinot won't be there to do it though.


I've heard rumours that tomorrow's route is being cut down to 59km and only Val Thorens climb remains..... what a sad end to a geat tour.


----------



## roadrash (26 Jul 2019)

@MasterDabber see post above yours


----------



## MasterDabber (26 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> @MasterDabber see post above yours


I just did, we must have posted seconds apart. Sad to se it's confirmed.


----------



## Crackle (26 Jul 2019)

That is a very disappointing end to this tour but Alaphilippe could do something on such a short stage. He could stay on the podium for a start. That would be a fitting end for his efforts.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jul 2019)

Watched the stage today, Bernal...boom ! Like or not he lit that up.Strongest rider there by far.
As for Brailsford and the stupid fecking questions.Thought he was pretty reserved,Ineos took the race on as predicted and Bernal was as good as we thought.


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2019)

MasterDabber said:


> I've heard rumours that tomorrow's route is being cut down to 59km and only Val Thorens climb remains..... what a sad end to a geat tour.


Oh bother 
What a damp squib to a great tour


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2019)

That fecking prick Carlton Kirby tweeted yesterday that he wondered if Egan Bernal was a wheelsucker. What a cock that bloke is. Embarrassing for Eurosport.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> That fecking prick Carlton Kirby tweeted yesterday that he wondered if Egan Bernal was a wheelsucker. What a cock that bloke is. Embarrassing for Eurosport.


For once I disagrree with the cock !


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jul 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/TeamINEOS/status/1154821209982480384?s=19

The kids ace ! Just wish he could of finished that stage today.I never really thought he couldn't win a tour,it was just when they would let him.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Jul 2019)

Why is the stage being shortened tomorrow?


----------



## roadrash (26 Jul 2019)

@Bonefish Blues 
..<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Due to landslide on the Cormet de Roselend, Saturday&#39;s <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/TDF2019?src=hash&amp;ref_src=twsrc^tfw">#TDF2019</a> stage 20 has been shortened to 59 kilometers and will feature just one climb, Val Thorens. In other words, cycling&#39;s version of the &quot;Game of Thrones&quot; final season.</p>&mdash; Deceuninck-QuickStep (@deceuninck_qst) <a href="
View: https://twitter.com/deceuninck_qst/status/1154840973962371073?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
">July 26, 2019</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Jul 2019)

Thanks, had missed the very first part amongst all the symbols.

*rse!

Turns out to be the best-timed attack in Tour history then.


----------



## oldfatfool (26 Jul 2019)

S'amazing the lengths team sky will go to win clean


----------



## iandg (26 Jul 2019)

oldfatfool said:


> S'amazing the lengths team sky will go to win clean


----------



## roadrash (26 Jul 2019)

oldfatfool said:


> S'amazing the lengths team sky will go to win clean



team sky doesn't exist...……..happy to help


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2019)

Official:

View: https://mobile.twitter.com/LeTour/status/1154830671115902977?p=v


All part of racing


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2019)

Today's weather.

View: https://twitter.com/ProCyclingStats/status/1155015203710537728?s=19


----------



## nickyboy (27 Jul 2019)

So to counter my disappointment of Pinot yesterday I'm thinking what might happen today

It's a monster climb but not very steep. It's going to be cold and wet. Presumably Ineos/Jumbo/Bora are gonna put JA in the hurt locker to get rid of him. But could there yet be an upset? Could someone else have a bad day in the rain and ship time? I think there's a decent chance of this


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2019)

Drag race up a mountain in the wet....what could.possibly go wrong.
Ill be happy to see Bernal win it though.


----------



## Venod (27 Jul 2019)

I know there are 2 stages to go, but my stand out stage win, is JA's time trial win, it wasn't expected (by me at least) extending his lead by 14 seconds over some class riders was a bonus.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jul 2019)

I bet Richiepoo is praying Alaphillipe doesn't win. Beret-eating isn't his forte. Marmion had to (but didn't) do the same thing.


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Jul 2019)

This TdF is excellent...........


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2019)

Some doubt over this stage


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2019)




----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2019)

It would be a major disappointment if this stage was cancelled and if I was French I'd be kicking myself that it wasn't all cancelled before yesterday happened at all.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Jul 2019)

GuyBoden said:


> This TdF is excellent...........


It was until about 4pm yesterday, when we/it/they were denied the denouement it deserved


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> It would be a major disappointment if this stage was cancelled and if I was French I'd be kicking myself that it wasn't all cancelled before yesterday happened at all.


Don't start with your Ineos conspiracy theories ! You really think Sir Dave controlled the weather aswell ?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Don't start with your Ineos conspiracy theories ! You really think Sir Dave controlled the weather aswell ?


Marginal gains. Who knows if that ancient Native American Shaman had the desired effect, but Sir Dave wasn't going to leave anything to chance.


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Don't start with your Ineos conspiracy theories ! You really think Sir Dave controlled the weather aswell ?


Absolutely. This is where Ineos come in. Losing the race, get Ratcliffe to frack more CO2 into a heavy storm over the alps.


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2019)

Race on! phew.


----------



## Thomson (27 Jul 2019)

I hope ja can somehow pull this back. Don’t think it will happen but hope he gives it everything.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jul 2019)

Today is going to suit those powerful, steady climbers best - so folks like Kruijswijk. But after 19 tough stages, who knows?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Jul 2019)

Skineos will want a 1-2, so I suspect that we will see JA being blown away by them.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jul 2019)

Still not anywhere near certain that this won't be called off before they even get to the climb. Apparently the weather is really not good up top and worsening since they made the decision to start the stage.


----------



## Starchivore (27 Jul 2019)

I really hope they at least get to do the full climb for this shortened stage, would be a real shame if they didn't.


----------



## hoopdriver (27 Jul 2019)

Is ITV not covering it today? I know it is starting later but they are not even listing it on their schedule - just “Monster Carp”

Spoke - or rather, wrote - too soon. Now they’re showing it at 1:10


----------



## lane (27 Jul 2019)

when is it starting ng and is it on TV?


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2019)

Itv4 1,10


----------



## Sunny Portrush (27 Jul 2019)

iandg said:


> I don't remember who the interviewer was - the general script is here



It was the Gareth Rhys Owen from the BBC Bespoke podcast - I normally like him as he`s quite funny but that was an astoundingly cringeworthy question


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jul 2019)

Ready to go... so, altogether until the foot of the climb and then it's going to go nuts?


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2019)

Bernal getting the most out of that gel


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

Dayvo said:


> I bet Richiepoo is praying Alaphillipe doesn't win. Beret-eating isn't his forte. Marmion had to (but didn't) do the same thing.


I've got previous, Dave. Humble Pie Helmet!


----------



## Foghat (27 Jul 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Ready to go... so, *altogether *until the foot of the climb and then it's going to go nuts?



I hope not, otherwise it'll be nuts before the climb too!


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

JA in blue!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jul 2019)

Foghat said:


> I hope not, otherwise it'll be nuts before the climb too!



Well, there are already two or three breakaway groups in the first few minutes... so once again, my powers of prognostication are proven useless.


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

Steve Cummings is in the break. WTF.


----------



## simon the viking (27 Jul 2019)

I really hope JA stays on the podium he's been great all tour..everyone expected him to crack in the second week


----------



## mjr (27 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Steve Cummings is in the break. WTF.


Stage win to upset the cav fans?


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> The commentators keep talking about the pace of Jumbo-Visma at the front of the peloton, but the 5-main break at the front has actually held a steady 2:30 gap over the steep section according to the time checks.
> 
> Edit: or, maybe not...


Under 2 minutes now and still 24km. 
They'll get caught for sure


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2019)

This still feels a bit anti-climatic, struggling to maintain interest. Someone big needs to crack


----------



## Venod (27 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Steve Cummings is in the break



Who ?


----------



## Sunny Portrush (27 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> This still feels a bit anti-climatic, struggling to maintain interest. Someone big needs to crack



Like a mountain lol


----------



## Strathlubnaig (27 Jul 2019)

all the cattle are stood up, so no rain coming , maybe.


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

The peloton isn't busting a gut now.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jul 2019)

This isn't how I thought this stage would be raced, to be honest.


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

If I was Bernal, I wouldn't share the winnings with Kwiat and Moscon and give double money to Dylan van Barle and Castroviejo


----------



## Strathlubnaig (27 Jul 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> This isn't how I thought this stage would be raced, to be honest.


I was hoping it would be a full gas donnybrook from the bottom of the hill, but I guess no one wants to take a chance, which is kind of normal sadly.


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

I think 20 km is too far to attack


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

Roglic really missed L de PLus in the Giro


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Roglic really missed L de PLus in the Giro



Too right - now the pace is picking up.


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

Poor old Richie Porte out la dernier porte encore


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jul 2019)

We'll see what happens when the breakaway gets caught and then there is a larger group, several of whom will want a stage win. Someone like Barguil, for example.


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2019)

Has Kirby accused Buchmann of being a wheelsucker @rich p


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2019)

Ah no, Alaphilippe


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Has Kirby accused Buchmann of being a wheelsucker @rich p


JA cracks Crax!


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

I'm on ITV4 until the ad breaks. I hate CK


----------



## Booyaa (27 Jul 2019)

JA has gone...


----------



## mjr (27 Jul 2019)

Bardet cracked too. Awful final two racing days for France.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jul 2019)

Yep. He's done.


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

The list of named riders who have had poor tours grows


----------



## iandg (27 Jul 2019)

It was always a question of when? 

He's lasted longer than most thought.


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

Simon Yates might yet win the polka dot


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jul 2019)

Nibali is off (by which I mean he's struck out on his own), but it's a long way to go.


----------



## mjr (27 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> I'm on ITV4 until the ad breaks. I hate CK


Switch to S4C during the breaks. I don't understand much Welsh but it's still better than CK.


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

France are having a 'mare


----------



## iandg (27 Jul 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Nibali is off (by which I mean he's struck out on his own), but it's a long way to go.


ITV 4 have a commercial break as it all kicked off


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

Val Thorens looks grim without snow


----------



## Strathlubnaig (27 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Val Thorens looks grim without snow


is there a nice looking ski town in summer ?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Val Thorens looks grim without snow



Ski resorts are basically ecological disaster areas...


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

Gaudu makes it worse for the French...
...if that's possible


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Has Kirby accused Buchmann of being a wheelsucker @rich p


He'd be right in that case!


----------



## iandg (27 Jul 2019)

Tuned in late, what's happened to Bardet?


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

Is your money on Nibs?


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

iandg said:


> Tuned in late, what's happened to Bardet?


Cracked


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jul 2019)

iandg said:


> Tuned in late, what's happened to Bardet?



Dropped - was riding with Alaphilippe last I saw. But JA's dropped further back now.


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

Ooooh, go Yatesy


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

Barguil looks farked


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> He'd be right in that case!


He's attacked!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jul 2019)

Yates looks good. Polka dots for him perhaps.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jul 2019)

Quintana is following now!


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> He's attacked!


Almost but it wasn't him after all!


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Almost but it wasn't him after all!


I was listening to Ded and Nave call it wrong. Still a wheelsucker then


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jul 2019)

It's almost all back together again...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jul 2019)

Maybe Nibali can win this, still...


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Maybe Nibali can win this, still...


He's looking knackered


----------



## Strathlubnaig (27 Jul 2019)

three jerseys for Bernal I think


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jul 2019)

Someone's got to attack...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (27 Jul 2019)

Chapeau Nibali, a stage win is a stage win.


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

Anticlimactic really but they were all too knackered to attack, I guess


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2019)

Well the race for 2nd fizzled out. Excellent effort from Nibali. Will Alaphilippe hold 5th


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jul 2019)

It was an excellent win. But disappointed (as a fan) that everyone decided to keep what they had rather than take some risks.


----------



## mjr (27 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Well the race for 2nd fizzled out. Excellent effort from Nibali. Will Alaphilippe hold 5th


Race for second? Were you expecting Kruijswijk to attack on a climb?


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

Bardet keeps the spotty jumper after all


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2019)

mjr said:


> Race for second? Were you expecting Kruijswijk to attack on a climb?


Well......


----------



## mjr (27 Jul 2019)

Strathlubnaig said:


> three jerseys for Bernal I think


Yellow, white and what? He didn't finish high enough placed to knock the spots off Bardet.


----------



## Basil.B (27 Jul 2019)

Total class from Nibali!


----------



## Sunny Portrush (27 Jul 2019)

A winner from Colombia for the first time ever, that`s nothing to be sniffed at......


----------



## suzeworld (27 Jul 2019)

Amazing to see Alaphilipe above so many great riders on GC. What a stunning performance from him.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jul 2019)

Sunny Portrush said:


> A winner from Colombia for the first time ever, that`s nothing to be sniffed at......



I owe my pal a fiver when I see him next, my money was on Quintana.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Jul 2019)

The best climber left standing won so that's fair enough. Real pity Pinot DNF'd as that would have made things much more exciting; Stevie K and Buchmann seemed fatigued and in no shape to attack Thomas

The leadership dynamic at Ineos will be interesting going forward. If Froome doesn't recover presumably Bernal for TdF (for the next zillion years) and Thomas for the Giro? If Froome recovers it becomes a bit more complicated

Will also be interesting to see if JA starts to tailor his training for TdF rather than Classics. DQS will be under pressure to allow this..a French winner of 2020 TdF, could it happen???


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jul 2019)

Sunny Portrush said:


> A winner from Colombia for the first time ever, that`s nothing to be sniffed at......


*snort*


----------



## MasterDabber (27 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> The best climber left standing won so that's fair enough. Real pity Pinot DNF'd as that would have made things much more exciting; Stevie K and Buchmann seemed fatigued and in no shape to attack Thomas
> 
> The leadership dynamic at Ineos will be interesting going forward. If Froome doesn't recover presumably Bernal for TdF (for the next zillion years) and Thomas for the Giro? If Froome recovers it becomes a bit more complicated
> 
> Will also be interesting to see if JA starts to tailor his training for TdF rather than Classics. DQS will be under pressure to allow this..a French winner of 2020 TdF, could it happen???


And where will Carapaz fit in? Definitely a wealth of talent.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> I'm on ITV4 until the ad breaks. I hate CK





mjr said:


> Switch to S4C during the breaks. I don't understand much Welsh but it's still better than CK.


Just watch it delayed by 30 minutes from the start and skip the ad breaks as they happen in the recording. I didn't watch any of the ads and caught up with real time on the final break. It gives you 30 minutes of your life back to do something else! 

I enjoyed the Tour this year despite Pinot's injury and the weather messing up the last couple of mountain stages.

Could/would/should Thomas have a go at the Vuelta?


----------



## iandg (27 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Well......





ColinJ said:


> I enjoyed the Tour this year despite Pinot's injury and the weather messing up the last couple of mountain stages.


Aye, Bernal looked the strongest as soon as it reached the Alps and who'd have thought Alaphilippe would get a top 5 placing before it all started? Exciting waiting to see how long he could go before he cracked. Shame about the weather disruption but it all adds to the drama of le Tour.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (27 Jul 2019)

mjr said:


> Yellow, white and what? He didn't finish high enough placed to knock the spots off Bardet.


it was more of a prediction than an actual statement


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jul 2019)

Best tour for a very long time.


----------



## brommers (27 Jul 2019)

Looks like Youann Offredo is going to miss out on the Lanterne Rouge


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> Looks like Youann Offredo is going to miss out on the Lanterne Rouge


Not a bad tour for Wanty Gobert

Guillame Martin is is a healthy 12th overall. Xandro Meurisse slipped out of the top 20 in the last couple of stages to 21st, but did get a third place stage finish. Offredo did a ton of breakaway work and got a combative rider award, but just missed the Lanterne Rouge.

Meurisse was also the first Belgian.


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> Looks like Youann Offredo is going to miss out on the Lanterne Rouge


Snatched defeat from the jaws of defeat...
...after leading all the way


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jul 2019)

Stealth team award: Dimension Data. So cunningly concealed you wouldn't know they were there.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2019)

Chapeau Bernal ! Well so much for Sky/Ineos not controlling the race 1,2 on the podium ain't to bad.
Great ride by Allaphillipe though,far better ride than I ever thought he could do.Future winner ? Not sure myself,so near yet so far for the French still.
1,2,3 on the podium and not a stage win between them.Can you win a grand tour by being a "all out racer" or do you have to play the long game.


----------



## hoopdriver (27 Jul 2019)

Alaphilippe didn't win, and indeed may never win, but his name will forever be written all over the 2019 Tour de France. In a very significant and deeply emotional way this will always be remembered as _his_ race. One of the few occasions where the guy who didn't win - came fifth in this case - will be remembered alongside the guy who did.


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Jul 2019)

hoopdriver said:


> Alaphilippe didn't win, and indeed may never win, but his name will forever be written all over the 2019 Tour de France. In a very significant and deeply emotional way this will always be remembered as _his_ race. One of the few occasions where the guy who didn't win - came fifth in this case - will be remembered alongside the guy who did.


I couldn't agree more, in a way he won more than the race itself !


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> 1,2,3 on the podium and not a stage win between them.Can you win a grand tour by being a "all out racer" or do you have to play the long game.


Stage racing is designed to find the most consistent rider over the whole race, not ones who can win one stage and finish nowhere in others, though it does add to it if the winner can take a stage too. I would agree with Colin J, I am sure Thomas will have a crack at the Vuelta this year.


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Future winner ? Not sure myself


On the right course, he could, with the mountains not near the end. Personally I'd love to see it.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (27 Jul 2019)

I just wonder if the Tour directors will make such a "hilly" course next year. Now that they see what Alaphilippe is capable of, maybe a flatter over-all course would play to his strengths? Mind you, he was a demon descender!


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Stage racing is designed to find the most consistent rider over the whole race, not ones who can win one stage and finish nowhere in others, though it does add to it if the winner can take a stage too. I would agree with Colin J, I am sure Thomas will have a crack at the Vuelta this year.


Yes thanks I know how a grand tour is won.I was meaning it would of been nice and good for the tour if Allaphillipe won it.He was great to watch but at the end of the day tactics won the tour.As well as having two riders (Thomas/Bernal) who were capable on their own.
As I said above 1,2,3 on the podium never won a stage.Youve got to be tactically adept.I heard Thomas saying he fancied having a go at Nibali today,felt good but he thought it would help others and jepordise his 2nd place.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2019)

Sunny Portrush said:


> I just wonder if the Tour directors will make such a "hilly" course next year. Now that they see what Alaphilippe is capable of, maybe a flatter over-all course would play to his strengths? Mind you, he was a demon descender!


Not so much the mountains maybe the altitude of them.


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

Alaphillipe may have won it this year if he'd thought he could win it before getting the jersey.
Even after a few days in yellow he clearly didn't really believe, or he wouldn't have been leading out Viviani.
I wouldn't rule it out but I suspect this was his best chance of winning with no Frrome, Dumoulin and une année sans by some of the GC leaders.
Porte, Martin, Aru, Nibali, Mas, Landa, Quintana, Bardet all had a poor tour for a variety of reasons.
Bernal will get better, Thomas has got another year or two if he stays off the piss and doesn't crash in the T de Suisse. Pinot may get through the whole 21 days.
It'll be interesting if JA changes strategy to train specifically or bottles it like Barguil did.


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2019)

Bernaal did really 'win' stage 19 and would have won it handsomely if it had finished in Tignes, IMHO.
Kruiswijk saying he was saving himself to attack on the last climb was wishful thinking.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2019)

Barring the TT and shipping a bit of time I never once saw Bernal in any sort of trouble.I think it was Geraints tour but as soon as they felt it might not be a certainty bang ! Like Rich says I was never in any doubt he'd take that stage and more time.
In fact I was never in any doubt he'd win the tour.


----------



## themosquitoking (27 Jul 2019)

I think Geraint was a bit stitched up here. If he had been given the chance as leader with everyone working for him he would have had this. DB has got his team another win but again at the expense of his defending champion.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jul 2019)

To win, JA'd need to train differently and join a team that could support him with heavy duty climbing domestiques. It would be a hell of a gamble which would threaten to rob him of his pre eminence in the shorter races and make him a less exciting rider to watch, a gamble that would be far from certain to pay off. It would be a hell of a risk.

He may decide just to be good at what he's good at. And he's the best there is at that.


----------



## Seevio (28 Jul 2019)

I'm a little disappointed in Bernal's finish. Sagan showed how to finish when you win a Jersey.


----------



## Thomson (28 Jul 2019)

Just got into cycling the last two years. Love the monuments. Milan-San Remo my fave. Not a lover off the grand tours but this has really kept me interested these past few weeks. Learned so much about bike racing. I would off loved ja to win but didn’t think it would really happen. Love the french and all the supporters. I think cycling has been the real winner these past weeks.


----------



## Venod (28 Jul 2019)

Movistar will win the team award, using tactics that no one can fugure out, what would have happened if they had all rode for Landa ? he looked good to me.


----------



## Crackle (28 Jul 2019)

themosquitoking said:


> I think Geraint was a bit stitched up here. If he had been given the chance as leader with everyone working for him he would have had this. DB has got his team another win but again at the expense of his defending champion.


If Pinot had stayed in the race I don't think G would have won. Of course they could have safely gambled that Pinot wouldn't stay in the race but if he had the only rider who remotely stayed close to him in the Pyrenees was Bernal.


----------



## Venod (28 Jul 2019)

I thought, you ain't seen nothing yet, when Buchmann turned on overdrive, going up the climb.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jul 2019)

This made me chuckle

View: https://twitter.com/velobetty/status/1154876107239448576?s=19


----------



## grellboy (28 Jul 2019)

Afnug said:


> I thought, you ain't seen nothing yet, when Buchmann turned on overdrive, going up the climb.


Genius!


----------



## Venod (28 Jul 2019)

grellboy said:


> Genius!



I am here all week,


----------



## roadrash (28 Jul 2019)

Afnug said:


> I am here all week,




don't forget your coat


----------



## roadrash (28 Jul 2019)

shitty Giro, brilliant T.D.F, wonder what the Vuelta will bring,  or  or maybe some more


----------



## nickyboy (28 Jul 2019)

So now the dust has settled my overriding feeling is what a wasted opportunity for the teams other than Ineos

Ineos/Sky have dominated this race because they have always been 100% prepared and 100% focused on winning the overall. Except this year it seems to have gone awry. Kwiatowski, Moscon, Poels were all subpar so Ineos couldn't dominate the race as they had previously. I fear next year we will be back to the boring climbing train, riding for Bernal. This year was the year but they all blew it; Pinot's body doesn't seem capable, Movistar are, well, Movistar, Stevie K doesn't seem to quite have it. I suspect, after Pinot, the person most regretting is Dumoulin. If he'd made the tour in good shape he could have won

Anyway, well done Bernal. Of the riders left standing, he was the best


----------



## gavroche (28 Jul 2019)

Ineos will have a big problem next year too with the return of Froome plus Thomas and Bernal in the same team. Too many chiefs and not enough Indians?


----------



## Crackle (28 Jul 2019)

It was a tale of failure and disappointment, lit up by the swashbuckling ride and personality of Alaphilippe. Quintana, Landa, Kruiswijck, Porte, Yates, Martin, Uran, Molimar, Bardet, Fuglsang all disappointed. Who even remembers that Zacharin was in the race, even Ineos didn't hit their usual highs.

Pinot suffered the misfortune that everyone was expecting, probably even him. He still remains the most promising French rider of his generation. He's got over his fear of descending, he's improved as TT'er, he's got his head in the right place and learned to handle the pressure, he's got the team, he only needs a bit of luck over the three weeks to win it. He could still do it I reckon. Alaphilippe could possibly do it but he's vulnerable in the mountains, if he can change that then he has a chance but I hope he doesn't change it at the expense of his panache.

I'm going for Groenewegen today, just because.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> So now the dust has settled my overriding feeling is what a wasted opportunity for the teams other than Ineos
> 
> Ineos/Sky have dominated this race because they have always been 100% prepared and 100% focused on winning the overall. Except this year it seems to have gone awry. Kwiatowski, Moscon, Poels were all subpar so Ineos couldn't dominate the race as they had previously. I fear next year we will be back to the boring climbing train, riding for Bernal. This year was the year but they all blew it; Pinot's body doesn't seem capable, Movistar are, well, Movistar, Stevie K doesn't seem to quite have it. I suspect, after Pinot, the person most regretting is Dumoulin. If he'd made the tour in good shape he could have won
> 
> Anyway, well done Bernal. Of the riders left standing, he was the best


Everyone wanted a more open Tour and they got it.Even more with Froome and Dumoulin missing.Were forgetting how close it was between the final 4 timewise.I thought Kruiswijk and Buchman rode a good tour.
Movistar were tactically shite.Another case of too many leaders ? Only thought Landa would have stood a chance there.
Anyway too many what ifs.Bernal was a worthy winner.
Nearly forget Woods epic ride with two broken ribs.


----------



## rich p (28 Jul 2019)

I'm going to start a plus and minus thread where you can add your own subjective ones whether they're spurious, contentious or witty!


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> I'm going to start a plus and minus thread where you can add your own subjective ones whether they're spurious, contentious or witty!


Most silent dinner table.Movistar team dinner or the Yates brothers family dinner ?


----------



## roadrash (28 Jul 2019)

I am not surprised Movistar win the team classification …...nobody else gives a feck


----------



## Starchivore (28 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> Ineos will have a big problem next year too with the return of Froome plus Thomas and Bernal in the same team. Too many chiefs and not enough Indians?


That's what I think too - surely Thomas has to leave if he has any ambition to win Le tour again in his career?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2019)

Starchivore said:


> That's what I think too - surely Thomas has to leave if he has any ambition to win Le tour again in his career?


Not just Thomas though... The plan of bringing Bernal on to replace Thomas _and_ Froome in a couple of years time will have to be drastically revised!


----------



## smutchin (28 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> Ineos will have a big problem next year too with the return of Froome plus Thomas and Bernal in the same team. Too many chiefs and not enough Indians?



I'd be surprised if Froome ever returns to Grand Tour-winning form after the injuries he's had, and at his age.

Thomas seems happy enough being the lieutenant, and he's not getting any younger either.

Bernal is the future. He's already pretty much the best stage racer in the world - at the age of 22. He's going to smash all kinds of records.



Crackle said:


> even Ineos didn't hit their usual highs



Indeed - only the top two places on the podium. Must try harder.

With the benefit of hindsight, I think it's safe to say it was always going to turn out this way... more or less. Stages 18-20 were designed to be decisive. Bernal made it so on stage 18. Just a shame that stages 19 and 20 didn't quite turn out as the organisers planned. We haven't seen the mountain train in action so much but those two have been gravitating towards the top of the GC since the TTT on stage 2.


----------



## mjr (28 Jul 2019)

Sagan continues his photobombing

View: https://mobile.twitter.com/CyclingAlmanack/status/1155515779883982849


----------



## roadrash (28 Jul 2019)

ewan takes the sprint


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jul 2019)

Yee haa. Very pleased for Ewan.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Jul 2019)

I did enjoy EBH's long range attempt too - that forced everyone else to react, and he still ended up in 5th, so not a bad attempt from a guy who is far from a pure sprinter. Both Groenwegen and Ewan took really circuitous pathways to the line too, which made it interesting.


----------



## Crackle (28 Jul 2019)

Groenewegen seemed to stop pedalling. Not sure if he thought he had it or knew he didn't


----------



## Venod (28 Jul 2019)

Some finish that from Ewan, it would be interesting to know his speed as he passed the others.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Jul 2019)

Afnug said:


> Some finish that from Ewan, it would be interesting to know his speed as he passed the others.



View: https://twitter.com/letourdata/status/1155558723470991360?s=19


----------



## andrew_s (28 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> Ineos will have a big problem next year too with the return of Froome plus Thomas and Bernal in the same team. Too many chiefs and not enough Indians?


Rumour would have it that Ineos signed Carapaz too (before he won the Giro, apparently).
I guess we find out on Thursday.


----------



## StuAff (28 Jul 2019)

Froome, Thomas, Bernal and Carapaz on one team? That's only a problem for the competition. Froomey's recovery seems to be going very well, but his GT-winning days are probably over (at 35, he'd be the oldest winner since Lambot in 1922). G isn't much younger (only four winners aged 34 or older, three before 1948- Cadel Evans being the exception). But they can still do a job as road captain/enforcer/elder statesman/Plan B. And surely the next target has to be a clean sweep of the three GTs…


----------



## david k (29 Jul 2019)

Starchivore said:


> That's what I think too - surely Thomas has to leave if he has any ambition to win Le tour again in his career?


I do t think he looked to happy

Is it because he came second and sees it as a missed opportunity or because he knows it's probably his last chance?


----------



## mjr (29 Jul 2019)

StuAff said:


> Froome, Thomas, Bernal and Carapaz on one team? That's only a problem for the competition. Froomey's recovery seems to be going very well, but his GT-winning days are probably over (at 35, he'd be the oldest winner since Lambot in 1922). G isn't much younger (only four winners aged 34 or older, three before 1948- Cadel Evans being the exception). But they can still do a job as road captain/enforcer/elder statesman/Plan B. And surely the next target has to be a clean sweep of the three GTs…


Surely entering grand tours with three or four leaders is a proven tactic for winning the team classification? So that must be the next target for team fracky placky!


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2019)

What we going to watch now till next year ?





Roll on the Vuelta !


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jul 2019)

Cav seeing his youth being replayed 


View: https://twitter.com/MarkCavendish/status/1155571536998408194


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jul 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Stage racing is designed to find the most consistent rider over the whole race, not ones who can win one stage and finish nowhere in others, though it does add to it if the winner can take a stage too.


It's kind of interesting that in the early days of the tour they couldn't quite make their minds up how to judge the winner. Early tours were purely points based, and points were won for stage finish rankings. I'm not certain but I think they flip-flopped a little changing their minds betweeen points and time before finally settling on time.

Then they ended up with a parallel competition of points, which eventually morphed into a competition for sprinters.

I imagine that Desgrange probably considered riding for overall time to be unmanly. He probably advocated shooting half the field at then end of each stage such that there was only one rider left alive at the end. After all his ideal tour was one in which there was only one finisher.


----------



## mjr (29 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I imagine that Desgrange probably considered riding for overall time to be unmanly. He probably advocated shooting half the field at then end of each stage such that there was only one rider left alive at the end. After all his ideal tour was one in which there was only one finisher.


Not only did he advocate it, but he actually tried it at one tour until one rider revealed the plot to the public by screaming "Assassins/Murderers!" at the race directors at a stage finish in 1910. This story has been somewhat rewritten by the official tour hagiographers which I guess you can do if you own a big publishing house.


----------



## lane (29 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's kind of interesting that in the early days of the tour they couldn't quite make their minds up how to judge the winner. Early tours were purely points based, and points were won for stage finish rankings. I'm not certain but I think they flip-flopped a little changing their minds betweeen points and time before finally settling on time.
> 
> Then they ended up with a parallel competition of points, which eventually morphed into a competition for sprinters.
> 
> I imagine that Desgrange probably considered riding for overall time to be unmanly. He probably advocated shooting half the field at then end of each stage such that there was only one rider left alive at the end. After all his ideal tour was one in which there was only one finisher.



We have the two jerseys don't we - points and overall time. I guess at the end of the day the media, commentators and public judge which is the most prestigious and who is the real winner. Also individuals are quite at liberty to take there own view of who won the race.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jul 2019)

Someone, I forget who but google will provide the answer*, invented the idea of the Sable jersey, which goes to the rider with the lowest finish time that is over one hour behind the winner. This year it was Laurens de Plus.

The possibilities are endless. There used to be a combination jersey, which could probably be calculated virtually if someone could be arsed to dig out the original rules.

Any suggestions for whacky classifications based on published stats? (extra points for cherry picking so that your favourite rider wins)

* Sable jersey. Cycling tips https://cyclingtips.com/2019/07/the-maillot-sable-classification/


----------



## lane (29 Jul 2019)

Most days in yellow


----------



## cisamcgu (29 Jul 2019)

Most heroic failure and heart-rending images - Pinot this year, obviously - maybe a jersey with a big  on it ?


----------



## Seevio (29 Jul 2019)

Most points by a rider not called Sagan? 

Most time spent at the front of the race?


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jul 2019)

Time spent in breaks would be good because it would give Wanty riders like Yoann Offredo a chance. Unfortunately I don't know anywhere this is published.


----------



## Aravis (29 Jul 2019)

lane said:


> We have the two jerseys don't we - points and overall time. I guess at the end of the day the media, commentators and public judge which is the most prestigious and who is the real winner. Also individuals are quite at liberty to take there own view of who won the race.


It's frustratingly difficult to find chapter and verse, but as far as I can make out the prize for winning the Tour is €500,000, twenty times the amounts for winning the green and polka-dot jerseys which are both valued at €25,000. So there's little doubt which is the most prestigious.

I think that in the really early days, deciding the winner of the Tour on time was seen as problematic since the gaps on stages were often huge, often through no fault of the riders. So it was natural that they would experiment with a points-based system. I think also that at one time riders could continue in the race even when they hadn't completed an earlier stage, but they weren't eligible for the overall win. Isn't evolution great?

There was once an award called the _Prix Citron_ (Lemon Jersey), awarded by the press to the rider who'd annoyed them most.

Liggett used to say that the Green Jersey was for the "most consistent daily finisher". I'm not sure that was ever completely accurate, but when there was a separate intermediate sprints competition, complete with its own jersey (red), it may have been nearer the truth.

I think the combination jersey calculation was actually quite simple - something like add up ranking position in each of the three main competition and the jersey goes to the rider with the lowest number. But the method probably changed every year.

In 1981 there were awards for the best team man, most likeable rider (I think that's resurfaced in a different guise) and also a fair play award, which went to Joop Zoetemelk, probably because it was one of the few years he didn't get a 10-minute doping penalty.

My one of those miraculous turns of fate, I see that the most likeable rider of 1981, Serge Beucherie, also won the Sable Jersey. If he's not the Tour's greatest unsung hero, I don't know who is.


----------



## smutchin (29 Jul 2019)

lane said:


> Most days in yellow



I think the prize for that is getting to wear the yellow jersey on more days than anyone else.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> I am not surprised Movistar win the team classification …...nobody else gives a feck



View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1155575063896350723?s=19


----------



## lane (29 Jul 2019)

Aravis said:


> It's frustratingly difficult to find chapter and verse, but as far as I can make out the prize for winning the Tour is €500,000, twenty times the amounts for winning the green and polka-dot jerseys which are both valued at €25,000. So there's little doubt which is the most prestigious.
> 
> I think that in the really early days, deciding the winner of the Tour on time was seen as problematic since the gaps on stages were often huge, often through no fault of the riders. So it was natural that they would experiment with a points-based system. I think also that at one time riders could continue in the race even when they hadn't completed an earlier stage, but they weren't eligible for the overall win. Isn't evolution great?
> 
> ...



Yes good point. According to the link below you are correct but also £200k for being second the yellow jersey competition and £100k for being third so the points jersey at £25k is certainly not valued in the same way. 

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...w-much-money-riders-win-tour-de-france-254417


----------



## Crackle (29 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> I think the prize for that is getting to wear the yellow jersey on more days than anyone else.


And



Lions, lots of them.


----------



## lane (29 Jul 2019)

And apparently 300 euros every day they wear it


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2019)

lane said:


> Yes good point. According to the link below you are correct but also £200k for being second the yellow jersey competition and £100k for being third so the points jersey at £25k is certainly not valued in the same way.
> 
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...w-much-money-riders-win-tour-de-france-254417


Outside of the armchair fans of cycling who knows of anything else other than the winner ?
Finishing 17th on the tour will earn you 1300 Euros or 37.4 cents per kilometer.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jul 2019)

Aravis said:


> I think the combination jersey calculation was actually quite simple - something like add up ranking position in each of the three main competition and the jersey goes to the rider with the lowest number. But the method probably changed every year.


If that's the case, for this year, add up the GC, Points and climber rankings (and disqualify any riders who did not score in both points and climbing) ...

1 EGAN BERNAL TEAM INEOS 22 (1,19,2)
2 GERAINT THOMAS TEAM INEOS 27 (2,12,13)
3 JULIAN ALAPHILIPPE DECEUNINCK - QUICK - STEP 29 (5,10,14)
4 NAIRO QUINTANA MOVISTAR TEAM 43 (8,28,7)
5 EMANUEL BUCHMANN BORA - HANSGROHE 44 (4,29,11)
6 STEVEN KRUIJSWIJK TEAM JUMBO - VISMA 45 (3,33,9)
7 MIKEL LANDA MEANA MOVISTAR TEAM 47 (6,31,10)
8 XANDRO MEURISSE WANTY - GOBERT CYCLING TEAM 66 (21,26,19)
9 RIGOBERTO URAN EF EDUCATION FIRST 69 (7,38,24)
9 VINCENZO NIBALI BAHRAIN - MERIDA 69 (39,25,5)

Which quite pleases me because WGG get a top 10 finisher. I just need to finesse the calculations a bit to make it even more Wanty-friendly. Now, if we rank it on the riders' _worst _ranking - to get the most consistent rider rather than riders who do really well in one comp and very badly in another then the top 10 are the same individuals, but Meurisse, with a worst ranking of 26 moves up to 4th. Bernal (19) drops to 3rd, Thomas (13) wins, Alaphilppe (14) second. Quintana (28) is pushed down to 5th by Meurisse.


----------



## MasterDabber (29 Jul 2019)

lane said:


> And apparently 300 euros every day they wear it



A couple of classy guys in this years edition.
Geraint for the way he has handled himself. Comes across as a really good bloke.

And JA who has not only lit the race up but has showed his class in so many ways.
Have you seen the team dinner last night. 
View: https://twitter.com/deceuninck_qst/status/1155763062928003073

Very classy IMO.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jul 2019)

smutchin said:


> I think the prize for that is getting to wear the yellow jersey on more days than anyone else.


I think this tour has probably done Alaphilippe's sponsorship earning potential no harm at all!
(Look out for Pinot soon to be advertising band aids  )


----------



## Aravis (29 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> If that's the case, for this year, add up the GC, Points and climber rankings (and disqualify any riders who did not score in both points and climbing) ...
> 
> 1 EGAN BERNAL TEAM INEOS 22 (1,19,2)
> 2 GERAINT THOMAS TEAM INEOS 27 (2,12,13)
> ...


Great stuff.

A little more light reading shows that the first separate points competition in 1953 was worked out on a the simplest possible basis, which we can certainly replicate. Finishing positions on each stage were added up, the title going to the rider with the lowest total. Who the winner might me I have absolutely no idea, but it could well be a surprise.

I remember also there used to be a team competition based on points as well as the one based on time. Green caps and yellow caps.

As for my new all-time favourite rider, I find that in 1981 he was also the new French national champion, which is mildly disappointing because it means his popularity may have been due in part to racing prowess as well as being an all-round good guy. There's evidence of the latter in this photograph, lending a helping hand to a teammate in distress, a very familiar face:







https://www.pezcyclingnews.com/tag/alastair-hamilton/


----------



## brommers (29 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> If that's the case, for this year, add up the GC, Points and climber rankings (and disqualify any riders who did not score in both points and climbing) ...
> 
> 1 EGAN BERNAL TEAM INEOS 22 (1,19,2)
> 2 GERAINT THOMAS TEAM INEOS 27 (2,12,13)
> ...



Don't they do something like this in the Vuelta?


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jul 2019)

Aravis said:


> A little more light reading shows that the first separate points competition in 1953 was worked out on a the simplest possible basis, which we can certainly replicate. Finishing positions on each stage were added up, the title going to the rider with the lowest total. Who the winner might me I have absolutely no idea, but it could well be a surprise.



What an excellent idea. Not only does it wangle Alaphilippe the win that we all crave, but it also gets _*two *_Wanty Groupe Gobert riders in the top 10. (well almost, Meurisse is tied in 10th place)

1 JULIAN ALAPHILIPPE DECEUNINCK - QUICK - STEP 388 (21,1,56,10,6,22,3,35,11,17,31,1,2,11,20,34,14,26,67)
2 EGAN BERNAL TEAM INEOS 449 (81,12,23,45,12,24,9,48,14,13,28,22,5,5,28,39,8,4,29)
3 GERAINT THOMAS TEAM INEOS 463 (111,13,54,24,4,25,10,32,12,23,27,2,8,7,25,38,13,5,30)
4 STEVEN KRUIJSWIJK TEAM JUMBO - VISMA 544 (56,17,42,34,20,58,23,58,18,19,50,6,3,8,27,51,10,8,36)
5 NAIRO QUINTANA MOVISTAR TEAM 587 (53,35,26,51,7,21,13,53,21,22,44,28,17,19,71,57,1,10,38)
6 GUILLAUME MARTIN WANTY - GOBERT CYCLING TEAM 643 (20,15,20,14,24,54,34,34,62,27,71,53,22,15,22,75,20,39,22)
7 RIGOBERTO URAN EF EDUCATION FIRST 650 (82,21,27,61,15,41,14,46,48,25,69,4,7,20,35,74,15,6,40)
8 WARREN BARGUIL TEAM ARKEA - SAMSIC 654 (101,33,61,19,21,36,17,43,26,10,56,61,9,13,18,60,18,11,41)
9 EMANUEL BUCHMANN BORA - HANSGROHE 663 (173,28,51,35,8,51,18,24,22,35,45,15,4,4,30,55,11,7,47)
10 ALEJANDRO VALVERDE MOVISTAR TEAM 669 (67,30,73,56,29,64,31,61,27,47,36,14,12,9,32,43,19,2,17)
10 XANDRO MEURISSE WANTY - GOBERT CYCLING TEAM 669 (26,8,84,11,3,62,7,22,46,57,34,40,56,22,31,20,39,67,34)

As an aside, this goes some way to explain why I'm such a fan of WGG. Since they first showed up in the TdF about 3 or 4 years ago they have always been visible, always busy. They were busting a gut for Pasqualon on the Champs Elysees yesterday even though they knew they really weren't in with a chance (I think he came in 16th). (And they just won the first two stages and currently hold the lead in the Tour of Walonie).


----------



## Crackle (29 Jul 2019)

I didn't know you were a fan of WGG, Dogtrousers, I don't think you've mentioned it before.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> I didn't know you were a fan of WGG, Dogtrousers, I don't think you've mentioned it before.


I'm trying to whip up more support for them.

Without much success, it seems 

Here's a selfie I took while watching the final stage yesterday.


----------



## brommers (29 Jul 2019)

Vuelta

"Some stage races award a white jersey for a different classification than youth. The foremost of these is probably the Vuelta a España, where it recognizes the leader in the Combination classification. In this classification, ranks in the General, Points, and Mountains classifications are added, and whoever has the lowest cumulative total is awarded the white jersey. It is a relatively new award, having existed only since the 2003 edition of the race.[1] In 1941, the Vuelta a España white jersey was for the leader and overall winner of the General classification" 
Wikipedia


----------



## Foghat (29 Jul 2019)

For anyone doubting the landslide situation on the Cormet de Roselend, I took the images below today. The road is clear to the top now, but there were several locations where mudslides had obviously been cleared. Descending is a bit nerve-wracking at the moment, principally in the shaded areas under trees, as the possibility of encountering hard-to-see rogue rocks is fairly high, and hitting one of those ain't gonna be pretty. As ever, 100% concentration required.

















And this has appeared since last week, and is currently blocking the back road into Bourg St Maurice, necessitating a 70m climb to navigate around it (there's a bridge buried under there somewhere, if it hasn't been washed away):


----------



## Crackle (29 Jul 2019)

When will itv4 ring me up and tell me I've won the Boardman bike package?


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> When will itv4 ring me up and tell me I've won the Boardman bike package?


Tell you what, when I win it you can have the Zwift subscription. Because fun is fast


----------



## Crackle (29 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Tell you what, when I win it you can have the Zwift subscription. Because fun is fast


Ok but only if I get the trainer as well.


----------



## Starchivore (29 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> .......Because fun is fast



Hmmm.... something about that combination of words rings a quiet, distant bell of familiarity....


----------



## Aravis (29 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm trying to whip up more support for them.
> 
> Without much success, it seems


Don't be too disheartened. During a quiet bit last week, Millar was rabbitting on about the approach of some of the smaller teams, and he was full of praise for WGG's clear objectives and how they were meeting them - or something like that. Suffice to say that but for your posts I wouldn't even have noticed.

If you're looking for a way to put one of them on the podium for something, I'm happy to help.

But first:



Dogtrousers said:


> What an excellent idea. Not only does it wangle Alaphilippe the win that we all crave, but it also gets _*two *_Wanty Groupe Gobert riders in the top 10. (well almost, Meurisse is tied in 10th place)
> 
> 1 JULIAN ALAPHILIPPE DECEUNINCK - QUICK - STEP 388 (21,1,56,10,6,22,3,35,11,17,31,1,2,11,20,34,14,26,67)
> 2 EGAN BERNAL TEAM INEOS 449 (81,12,23,45,12,24,9,48,14,13,28,22,5,5,28,39,8,4,29)
> ...


It gets better; this is the basis used when the Tour was decided on points, from 1905 to 1912. Alaphilippe has won the Tour!

To move WGG up still further, I think you'll need to go back to the combination classification. I was right that this disappeared from the Tour after 1989, also the final year of the intermediate sprints competition, which was also included in the calculation for the combination award. Wikipedia is pretty helpful about the bases used for all competitions in 1989, and I think you should be able to construct equivalent points and intermediate sprints classifications from the 2019 placings, if you really want to.

But it may be harder for the KOM, since from memory, points used to be handed out for many more placings, particularly on the smaller climbs, and the 2019 data won't tell you who to give the points to. So trying to be totally accurate looks a bit futile, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. I'd suggest cherry picking whatever bases work to WGG's advantage, provided they resemble something that was actually used at some point, somewhere.

It seems that the 1989 combination classification allocated 25 points for first place in the individual competitions, 24 for second, and so on, with nothing for 25th or lower. So not being classified in the intermediate sprints, which was probably quite a common situation, didn't in that year rule you out of the combination. You see where I'm going with this?

Another surprising nugget: in 1989, again according to Wikipedia quoting what looks to be a credible source*, there actually was an award to the rider holding the yellow jersey for the most days, the _Souvenir Jacques Anquetil_. This was won by Laurent Fignon, with nine days, defeating Greg Lemond by the narrowest possible margin. He must've been thrilled.

* van den Akker, Pieter (2018). _Tour de France Rules and Statistics. 1903–2018_


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2019)

Ex England wicket keeper did the whole route, albeit the day before the weather and landslides.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> When will itv4 ring me up and tell me I've won the Boardman bike package?


It was in the bumpf that you should have read before entering!

I didn't enter that competition because I didn't want to go to the Boardman centre and I am happy with my best bike so it seemed a shame to deprive another cyclist of the chance to win them.

I have gone for the £15,000, 3 normal Bromptons, and _MY _Brompton - the super-duper Ti one with 6 gears. I will give away the other 3 Bromptons and keep mine for holidays.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jul 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/France2tv/status/1155783667253415937?s=19


----------



## suzeworld (30 Jul 2019)

Great photos, foghat, thanks.


----------



## cisamcgu (30 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> View: https://twitter.com/France2tv/status/1155783667253415937?s=19




I know he is paid millions of Euros, but my heart bleeds for him, he is so fragile


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jul 2019)

Another stupid and meaningless re-ranking.

At the suggestion of Michael Hutchinson on Twitter, how about an elimination race?

View: https://twitter.com/Doctor_Hutch/status/1155231613053276161


This left 7 still in the race at the end of stage 21. Then I took the order of finishing in the final stage.

And lo and behold, WGG came second

1 ALEJANDRO VALVERDE MOVISTAR TEAM
2 GUILLAUME MARTIN WANTY - GOBERT CYCLING TEAM
3 EGAN BERNAL TEAM INEOS
4 GERAINT THOMAS TEAM INEOS
5 STEVEN KRUIJSWIJK TEAM JUMBO - VISMA
6 NAIRO QUINTANA MOVISTAR TEAM
7 RIGOBERTO URAN EF EDUCATION FIRST

It's worth noting that in nearly all of my silly what if reassessments Bernal, Thomas and Kruijswijk come through unscathed.


----------



## rich p (30 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> View: https://twitter.com/France2tv/status/1155783667253415937?s=19



You've got feel a twinge of sympathy but can you imagine Chris Froome reacting like that? 
Look how he's dealing with a life/career threatening crash to contrast what it takes to have the winning mentality top athletes need.


----------



## cisamcgu (30 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> You've got feel a twinge of sympathy but can you imagine Chris Froome reacting like that?
> Look how he's dealing with a life/career threatening crash to contrast what it takes to have the winning mentality top athletes need.


But we only see Froome days after the event, an event that was his own fault (I think). Pinot is just so unlucky


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jul 2019)

I like a bit of passion but Pinot.Yea I feel for him but I do for everyone else as well (Barr Bouhanni obviously ! ) Get over it and move on.


----------



## rich p (30 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Barr Bouhanni obviously !


----------



## nickyboy (30 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I like a bit of passion but Pinot.Yea I feel for him but I do for everyone else as well (Barr Bouhanni obviously ! ) Get over it and move on.



Potentially first French winner of the Tour since 1985, showing great form having pulled back a lot of what he lost in the crosswinds stage. Something he had been working towards all his adult life.Minutes after his abandonment

I think he's allowed to show his emotions, stages of grief and all that, innit. I'm sure he's at the "acceptance" phase now


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Potentially first French winner of the Tour since 1985, showing great form having pulled back a lot of what he lost in the crosswinds stage. Something he had been working towards all his adult life.Minutes after his abandonment
> 
> I think he's allowed to show his emotions, stages of grief and all that, innit. I'm sure he's at the "acceptance" phase now


I didn't say he wasn't,I did feel for him.But a lot of those riders have been in the same position.I felt for Rowe getting sent home,I felt for Bennet getting bottles and fecking his chance,I felt for Allaphillipe getting so near yet so far,Thomas for missing his chance for a second Tour,Fulgsang for crashing out...I could go on and on.Pinot got a injury and couldn't carry on.shoot happens,if he's mentally strong enough to win a Tour he will get over it and come back stronger.
As will Froome !


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Jul 2019)

Norwegian broadcasters are now blaming UAE's use of a new and unfamiliar sports drink in the Tour for Kristoff's (and Martin's) poor performance. Apparently, they say, it caused too much water to be absorbed... 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cha...med-for-uaes-poor-tour-de-france-performance/


----------



## rich p (30 Jul 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Norwegian broadcasters are now blaming UAE's use of a new and unfamiliar sports drink in the Tour for Kristoff's (and Martin's) poor performance. Apparently, they say, it caused too much water to be absorbed...
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cha...med-for-uaes-poor-tour-de-france-performance/


Dan Martin hinted at something like that a couple of days ago.


----------



## rich p (30 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> If true it's a staggeringly dumb move on their part. I mean, even I know enough not to deviate from the tried and trusted nutritional science of peanut butter and marmite sandwiches before a big audax.


It could be an excuse though. 
However, it's a poorly run team that changes nutrition to something untried, and then forgets to supply food for the riders after one stage and have to get some pre-packed dross from the motorway services


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Dan Martin hinted at something like that a couple of days ago.



View: https://twitter.com/sticky_bottle/status/1155410693182459904?s=19


----------



## Crackle (30 Jul 2019)

Lefevre reckons Alaphilippe will not get GC support next year arguing they won't have the team and is sceptical of Bernal, mentioning Ulrich in the same breath

https://www.feltet.dk/nyheder/lefev...r_at_vinde_touren_med_alaphilippe_naeste_aar/


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Lefevre ... is sceptical of Bernal, mentioning Ulrich in the same breath



My Danish isn't up to reading that but I'd have thought Cunego was a better point of comparison.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Lefevre reckons Alaphilippe will not get GC support next year arguing they won't have the team and is sceptical of Bernal, mentioning Ulrich in the same breath
> 
> https://www.feltet.dk/nyheder/lefev...r_at_vinde_touren_med_alaphilippe_naeste_aar/


Interesting with a touch of sour grapes ? Allaphillipe...it's not like he's not had a successful year as it is.Regardless of his outstanding tour.
As for Bernal the tour isn't his first win of the year,he's won the Paris Nice and Tour de Suisse this year ! Has anyone else done all three in same year ? Anyway he may not even ride the Tour next year.I really would doubt we've seen the end of his grand tour wins


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jul 2019)

According to Google Translate _“We don't have the team [to win the Tour de France next year, ed.]. We will pursue other objectives. Julian [Alaphilippe, ed.] Will not have strong enough teammates to win next year, ”
_
In other words, "don't go expecting us to turn into a GC team and trying to take on Ineos because that's not what we're all about". Which seems fair enough. They don't have the cash for a doomed GC project, Ineos have much more money, and DQS are very good at what they're very good at right now.

As for the Ullrich comparison, that's very odd. Perhaps he thinks Bernal will get fat and start taking cocaine.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> It could be an excuse though.
> However, it's a poorly run team that changes nutrition to something untried, and then forgets to supply food for the riders after one stage and have to get some pre-packed dross from the motorway services



Every interview I've seen with Kristoff, he's always blaming someone/something else: given the wrong tyres, too windy or hilly, getting boxed in, not enough help from his team mates or DS, (he even blamed Edvald for not helping him more, when EBH chose to ride for himself instead of his over-inflated egoed(?) compatriot.


----------



## rich p (30 Jul 2019)

Bernal doesn't look like the sort of bloke to eat all the curried wurst and glug the beers in Oktoberfest like Fat Jan though!


----------



## nickyboy (30 Jul 2019)

These pros need to get with the program

Will be off for a ride tonight after fuelling with a Tesco knock off KFC bargain bucket (Southern Fried Chicken)

I can then use this as my excuse for feeling a bit blocked, right?


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Bernal doesn't look like the sort of bloke to eat all the curried wurst and glug the beers in Oktoberfest like Fat Jan though!


I don't know...
I’ve got a bit of head pain, too many beers,” Bernal joked to _Sporza _before the race, admitting he is still struggling to understand that he won the 2019 Tour de France
Just raced in Belgium and rumoured to be racing with Allaphillipe in San Sebastian.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Jul 2019)

Afnug said:


> I thought, you ain't seen nothing yet, when Buchmann turned on overdrive, going up the climb.


[placeholder for yellow card]


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Jul 2019)

Starchivore said:


> Hmmm.... something about that combination of words rings a quiet, distant bell of familiarity....


....description of your sex life?


----------



## User169 (31 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I don't know...
> I’ve got a bit of head pain, too many beers,” Bernal joked to _Sporza _before the race, admitting he is still struggling to understand that he won the 2019 Tour de France
> Just raced in Belgium and rumoured to be racing with Allaphillipe in San Sebastian.



Amusing end to that crit. Bernal was obviously supposed to win, but Evenepoel evidently hadn't got them memo and scorched past a bemused looking Bernal and Laurens de Plus in the final straight. Bernal "won" last night though in Roeselare.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Jul 2019)

DP said:


> Amusing end to that crit. Bernal was obviously supposed to win, but Evenepoel evidently hadn't got them memo and scorched past a bemused looking Bernal and Laurens de Plus in the final straight. Bernal "won" last night though in Roeselare.


I'm guessing it was just a bit of a "exhibition" race ? Great for the fans who could go though.The hype now is about Bernal and Allaphillipe racing San Sebastian.


----------



## User169 (31 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm guessing it was just a bit of a "exhibition" race ? Great for the fans who could go though.The hype now is about Bernal and Allaphillipe racing San Sebastian.



Yes, effectively an exhibition - one of the post-tour crits held in BE and NL. Good fun to watch with 50,000 spectators at the one on Tuesday.

Usually some local talent gets a go, so my daughter's mate's 20 year old brother gets to ride tonight against Bernal, Kruijswijk, Groenewegen and van Baarle.


----------



## brommers (31 Jul 2019)

Re. Bernal
According to Cyclingnews
He will ride the Roeselare criterium on Tuesday night along with teammate Jonathan Castroviejo. He was reported to be riding the Clasica San Sebastian race on Saturday but revealed in Aalst that he may soon head to Colombia, where he is due to be awarded the Grand Cross of the National Order of Merit by Colombian President Iván Duque.


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> Re. Bernal
> According to Cyclingnews
> He will ride the Roeselare criterium on Tuesday night along with teammate Jonathan Castroviejo. He was reported to be riding the Clasica San Sebastian race on Saturday but revealed in Aalst that he may soon head to Colombia, where he is due to be awarded the Grand Cross of the National Order of Merit by Colombian President Iván Duque.


I'd have thought he needed a long rest and a very big medal with lots of ribbons rather than another race


----------



## roadrash (31 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> I'd have thought he needed a long rest and a very big medal with lots of ribbons rather than another race




I need a long rest , and I only watched it


----------



## User169 (31 Jul 2019)

Well bugger me backwards - Bernal took the win tonight with Kruiskwijk second and Dylan Groenewegen third! 

Marianne Vos, Van Vleuten and Mackaij for the women.


----------

